# hanname



## jpmom97

do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks


----------



## Blicker

Srue wyh not?


----------



## DVCconvert

hanname 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks




Translation Please?


----------



## dianeschlicht

What's a "mig"? or "hanname"?


----------



## JerJan

I want one too..................


----------



## dianeschlicht

I'm sure the OP has a legitimate question, but the hands must have been in the wrong position on the keyboard.  Please help us understand the question.


----------



## shelleyz

Maybe they want to know if they can buy a mug at SSR.  I would assume so but I haven't been "home" yet so I don't know.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Yep, I'll bet that's it.  "mig"-"mug"  I never thought of that because we don't drink soda, so I have no idea!  Still trying to figure out hanname.


----------



## JerJan

Just kidding....jeeze...I did not mean to offend anyone. It was meant in fun.


----------



## btrim

You can buy the "migs" or mugs at the general store at Saratoga Spring.  Just go to Artist's Pallette and the store is connected.  You can refill them at the pool or inside at the small eating area.


----------



## dianeschlicht

JerJan said:
			
		

> Just kidding....jeeze...I did not mean to offend anyone. It was meant in fun.


No offense taken here!  I thought it was funny too!


----------



## Par8hed

Blicker said:
			
		

> Srue wyh not?



Yhea! Wyh teh hlel not?


----------



## CarolMN

As one who has to correct typos on almost every post she makes,  I can relate!  I'm sure the OP is asking about mugs at SSR    - on the keyboard, the "u" is right next to the "i" and the "e" is right next to the "r".

Best wishes - 

P.S.    Posters who use numbers to "spell" their names should be careful who they make fun of  - lest the tables be turned!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I think the OP wants to know if SSR is selling Russian fighter jets. 

MG


----------



## dianeschlicht

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> I think the OP wants to know if SSR is selling Russian fighter jets.
> 
> MG


LOL!  That was the only thing I could think of!  Mug didn't even cross my mind!  I think the thread title had me so off course!


----------



## wtpclc

NO offense to the OP, as I'm the worst typist in the world and have beeged for spellcheck on these boards many times, but I'm dying to know what "hanname" was supposed to be.  Yes, I should really get a life.


----------



## dianeschlicht

wtpclc said:
			
		

> NO offense to the OP, as I'm the worst typist in the world and have beeged for spellcheck on these boards many times, but I'm dying to know what "hanname" was supposed to be.  Yes, I should really get a life.


Glad I'm not the only one perplexed by that!  I have been trying to get that answer all day!


----------



## athenna

wtpclc said:
			
		

> NO offense to the OP, as I'm the worst typist in the world and have beeged for spellcheck on these boards many times, but I'm dying to know what "hanname" was supposed to be.  Yes, I should really get a life.




You aren't the only one that needs a life then, I'm sitting here wondering what it is, too!


----------



## dianeschlicht

LOL, we ARE three pathetic people, aren't we?!


----------



## Rash

CarolMN said:
			
		

> As one who has to correct typos on almost every post she makes,  I can relate!  I'm sure the OP is asking about mugs at SSR    - on the keyboard, the "u" is right next to the "i" and the "e" is right next to the "r".


That still doesn't explain "hanname".


----------



## athenna

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> LOL, we ARE three pathetic people, aren't we?!



Yes, yes we are!


----------



## wtpclc

Rash said:
			
		

> That still doesn't explain "hanname".



Oh look! Speaking of people without a life... Looks like we're up to 4!

No Rash, that doesn't explain it.  That's why we're still here.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Make it 5 people with no life.

I keep looking at the keyboard and trying to figure out what it could be.


----------



## JeanJoe

disneyeveryyear said:
			
		

> Make it 5 people with no life.
> 
> I keep looking at the keyboard and trying to figure out what it could be.


May I join you? (Am I lifeless?)

It would make sense that hanname was supposed to be "Where", for:

"Where do we have the pleasure of buying a mug at saratoga springs thanks"?

But there is just NO way that "where" maps anywhere near "hanname"... 

And it doesn't seem to mean anything in any other language on Google searches... You could anagram it to "A Man Hen" or "Amen, nah", though that doesn't help much I guess.


----------



## wtpclc

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> May I join you? (Am I lifeless?)
> 
> It would make sense that hanname was supposed to be "Where", for:
> 
> "Where do we have the pleasure of buying a mug at saratoga springs thanks"?
> 
> But there is just NO way that "where" maps anywhere near "hanname"...
> 
> And it doesn't seem to mean anything in any other language on Google searches... You could anagram it to "A Man Hen" or "Amen, nah", though that doesn't help much I guess.




And I thought I was bad for staring at the keyboard and repositioning my hands.  You most certainly can join us!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Could it be "help me"?  At least the first and last two letters would be right, even if there IS an extra letter!


----------



## Laurabearz

I too have been thinking about this..... MUG... is prolly right... and I keep thinking harambrea (the village in AK) but then again that has nothing to do with SSR

hanname 
emannah

I also did a search for other posts by the OP and they are all well written...

Maybe she/he had a baby on their lap or a cat walking on the key baord....


----------



## JeanJoe

What will be really funny is when the OP comes back and posts "OMG, I'm so-ooooo hung over right now... I passed out on the computer while DIS-ing..."


----------



## wtpclc

Having a hard time believing she passed out last night at 7:30 and hasn't awakened yet.  I'd go for the child on the lap thing or maybe she stepped away for a minute, child played with keyboard and she erassed text area, but not header.  Still driving me nuts, though.  Back to the lack of a life statement.


----------



## Rash

Okay, I'll go one pathetic step further... How would you pronounce hanname? Is is HAN-name, or ha-NA-me, or HAN-na-me, or HA-na-may?


----------



## dianeschlicht

How about Han-a-ME?


----------



## ClarabelleCow

Rash said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll go one pathetic step further... How would you pronounce hanname? Is is HAN-name, or ha-NA-me, or HAN-na-me, or HA-na-may?




her I was thinking maybe Hanna from Maine?  hanname?  But then I realized this wasnt the screen name, just the title, so I too am clueless!


----------



## wtpclc

Rash said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll go one pathetic step further... How would you pronounce hanname? Is is HAN-name, or ha-NA-me, or HAN-na-me, or HA-na-may?



Well, if i were ahorse, it's be ha-nayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyme.

Hanna me seems good for the rest of us.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I'm trying to figure out why I keep checking this thread. 

MG


----------



## dianeschlicht

Lol, MG!   Because like the rest of us, you too are hoping the OP will come shed some light on this!


----------



## Rash

wtpclc said:
			
		

> Well, if i were ahorse, it's be ha-nayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyme.
> 
> Hanna me seems good for the rest of us.


----------



## athenna

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> What will be really funny is when the OP comes back and posts "OMG, I'm so-ooooo hung over right now... I passed out on the computer while DIS-ing..."


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Count me in as not having a life..What are we up to now?

I too thought he was trying to buy a Russian fighter jet. Maybe it was the uniform???

And I too thought it was Harumbe. (Great minds and all that?)

So, OP, come back and clear this up, kO?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Lol, MG!   Because like the rest of us, you too are hoping the OP will come shed some light on this!


I think that's a nice way of saying "MG, you also have no life"! 

MG


----------



## dianeschlicht

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> I think that's a nice way of saying "MG, you also have no life"!
> 
> MG


Well, you notice I don't either!


----------



## princess mom

count me in too....i've been following it all day as well!!   Missy


----------



## Laurabearz

Anyone else fighting the urge to PM the OP???? 

::::Sigh:::: I have to leave for a golf lesson in a little bit and all while I hit the balls, I will be thinking.... hanname.... 

At least I am comrforted in knowing that I am with good company in my curisoity!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Anyone else fighting the urge to PM the OP????
> 
> ::::Sigh:::: I have to leave for a golf lesson in a little bit and all while I hit the balls, I will be thinking.... hanname....
> 
> At least I am comrforted in knowing that I am with good company in my curisoity!


LOL!  I almost did that this morning!


----------



## leise

LOL this thread had me rolling around

when I first read it I thought Hanname was another Diser's username, that the OP was addressing the question to...but I bet you've all already checked that....other than that no idea

Please come back OP so we can sleep....


----------



## cruise-o-matic

If you've posted to this thread.....you might be a Lime Green Neck....

You Might Be a Lime Green Neck...


----------



## Cmadsen

I hope all of you with no lives are very, very happy.  Happy now that you've made me join you in the world of no lives...and on top of that with tears (of laughter) streaming down my face.  My eyes are so pllurry dat i cin hrdly ser the leybroad.....

Now going to bed and will worry about the OP and what was really being said.    Dreaming of Hanames dancing like sugarplums or apricots or something...zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Laurabearz

I sure hope all this self ammusement doesnt offend the OP.... 

We really do want to help you out.... but the Lime Green Neck in us has taken over!

Please take this thread in the spirit that is behind the words..... 

I wonder if hannames has anything to do with the TV series LOST...


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Checking in at 12:41am Eastern time for an update. I guess there is no answer to the big question as of yet.... 

MG


----------



## LeftCoaster

wtpclc said:
			
		

> Having a hard time believing she passed out last night at 7:30 and hasn't awakened yet.  I'd go for the child on the lap thing or maybe she stepped away for a minute, child played with keyboard and she erassed text area, but not header.  Still driving me nuts, though.  Back to the lack of a life statement.




she was drinking with Snow White and couldn't keep up.


----------



## DVC Daisy

First, I want to say that I think the DVCers are the nuts of the DIS!

Here is what I think.  hanname is Help A Me.  Maybe the OP is Italian?


----------



## Mom B

On the "need to get a life" crowd.  I am sitting here at 1 a.m. after cleaning out my kitchen cupboards and I just couldn't leave this thread alone...I've been strangely drawn to it all day long.  This is ridiculous...but at least I'm in good company!


----------



## rinkwide

Maybe spiceycat could translate for us.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Okay, I have PMed the OP, so I hope she stops back in to clear up this mystery!  I personally want to thank her for giving us a fun day yesterday!


----------



## Laurabearz

Thanks Diane! Just woke up and had to pop on to see if the mystery was solved yet....


----------



## wtpclc

I really do hope that the OP is taking this in the spirit of fun it's meant.  

Thanks for taking hold of things with the PM Diane!

Yes, that Lime Green Neck disease has got us all!!


----------



## kathleena

OK, I don't check the board for 12 hours and I come back to this.  Man, you guys really DO need a life!

    

And now I will be checking in all day long to see what comes up next!


----------



## athenna

LeftCoaster said:
			
		

> she was drinking with Snow White and couldn't keep up.



   



I can't believe what dorks we are!  
We really are lime green necks!


----------



## Laurabearz

56 posts, over 1000 views....

This is one HOT thread!!!


----------



## MdmMim

I confess, as I, too, have been checking this thread ever since I saw it. But I don't understand WHY!    I guess it's the lure of a good mystery...can't stay away!


----------



## wtpclc

MdmMim said:
			
		

> I guess it's the lure of a good mystery...can't stay away!



But that sad part is, I don't know if you could call this  "good" mystery.  How pitiful we are.

Where'd the OP go????


----------



## TW1

I have no good reason to reply, its just my dorky lime-green blood bubbling up. Oh, this is so pathetic. 

So, how many Dis-ers does it take to change a light bulb, (or find the OP)?
Or did we not even notice it went out cause the glow from our screens is the only light we are used to?

Well the sun is out for the first time in weeks...have a great weekend Dis-ers!


----------



## MdmMim

wtpclc said:
			
		

> But that sad part is, I don't know if you could call this  "good" mystery.



The fact that this has captured so much of our attention makes it a "good" mystery!   

Until later...
MdmMim


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Just can't let this thread dwindle until the mystery is solved... 

MG


----------



## athenna

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> Just can't let this thread dwindle until the mystery is solved...
> 
> MG




That's for sure. This is getting curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Maybe the mystery of Hanname is tied in with the mysterious disappearance of Greenban and Dr Tomorrow..... 

"As the DIS members disappeared one by one, strange posts in foreign tongues began to appear.....".


----------



## mommystieg

Alright--another Lime Green Neck checking in. I just couldn't figure out why a thread with such a bizarre title was up to 5 pages  You people crack me up  Now I will get back to searching for my life


----------



## mrsR123

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Maybe the mystery of Hanname is tied in with the mysterious disappearance of Greenban and Dr Tomorrow.....
> 
> "As the DIS members disappeared one by one, strange posts in foreign tongues began to appear.....".




Best response so far.  Count me in the no-life crowd; school got out today and I've got the next two and a half months to wait this one out.


----------



## LeftCoaster

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Maybe the mystery of Hanname is tied in with the mysterious disappearance of Greenban and Dr Tomorrow.....
> 
> "As the DIS members disappeared one by one, strange posts in foreign tongues began to appear.....".



Well, something's got to keep up occupied while waiting for Desperate Housewives to come back in the fall.

-P.S.  I'm hoping that Rex is faking his death.


----------



## Laurabearz

Diane.... did the OP read your PM yet??? SHe hasnt posted since this thread.... 

Sick that I looked it up.....

Rex.... faking it....


----------



## athenna

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Diane.... did the OP read your PM yet??? SHe hasnt posted since this thread....
> 
> Sick that I looked it up.....
> 
> Rex.... faking it....




Oh he's totally faking it!
I would too to get away from that crazy wife of his
Slightly OT, I know!


----------



## DVC Daisy

I so hope Rex is faking it...   but who knows   

So where is the OP?  The hanname mystery is driving me crazy....


----------



## leise

Oh no! Serves me right for checking back on this thread...(honest I haven't been wondering all day)...but I get a Desperate Housewives spoiler  . We don't get to see the last episode in the UK til next Wednesday. So Rex dies does he?
Maybe the OP was trying to contact a spy in secret code


----------



## DVC Daisy

Oh NO!

Rex does not die, we were joking, it is kind of an "inside" joke after you see the last episode!    

(How did I do?)


----------



## mrsminniemouse

I am in the UK too, waiting for the last episode of Desperate Housewives. I LOVE that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But dont tell us anymore yet!!!!


----------



## LeftCoaster

Ooops.  Didn't think I'd throw us THAT far OT.  But, since we've gone OT, here's my Desperate Housewives speculation.   highlight to see.


When reading the the charts, Rex somehow figured that George was poisoning him.  Something made him realize it was connected to the meds.  So, Rex decides to fake his death.  Remember, Rex dies off screen and this is a soap opera.    Rex then makes Bree look guilty.  Bree goes on trial and George, being "in love" with Bree either confesses or slips up. Afterall, George couldn't bear to lose Bree.  Well, Rex finally shows back up.  If this happened can you imagine how furious Bree would be with Rex?  She truly loves him and this would totally break her heart.  How could he let her suffer through that?


----------



## DVCconvert

HEY!!!

I sent jpmom an EMAIL day before yesterday!!...no response. 

*Please* let there be a message from "afar" clearing this whole mystery up!!!!!!

Inquiring Minds Want to KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## wtpclc

OP hasn't signed in since Wed, so she wouldn't have gotten pm.  DOn't know about e-mail.

Idratherbe.. - I'm afraid that's it!


----------



## dianeschlicht

You know, I am wondering if maybe the plea was made because they were leaving for a trip right away.  That might be why she did not get back here.


----------



## Cmadsen

A friend was looking over my shoulder (as I was having no life at work and signed on at lunch time to see if the mystery was solved) and friend (who does typing services for the deaf as a part time job) suggested (seriously) that perhaps the OP was using voice recognition and hanname might be "how may we".  Okay, maybe I'm a nut job but I notice all of you are reading this, now aren't you, hmmmmmmmmm?????


----------



## Laurabearz

Diane... good theory but...

 hanname
do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks
__________________
Jeneen George
Jace(7)
Natalie(2)

Shades of Green 2001
Port Orleans Riverside 2004

Going home to Saratoga Springs December 2005


Her siggy lists a trip in Dec 05... and not one now....

Cmadsen... voice recognition... interesting theroy.... but when looking at the OP other posts, I dont se a pattern..... 

Lets hope all is well with her......


----------



## JeanJoe

I think I know what happened...

She posted her mug question on the Resort Board as well, and they lynched her... Poor OP, we shall never hear from her again.


----------



## Mike

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> I think I know what happened...
> 
> She posted her mug question on the Resort Board as well, and they lynched her... Poor OP, we shall never hear from her again.



LOL - She's serving 15-20 years in the DIS pen

OK - I finally posted to this thread so I am out of the closet - I have no life either - come on all of you other lurkers - fess up!!! I know you're out there


----------



## jekjones1558

Would love to see the look on OP's face when she sees what her post generated...


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Okay, had to do it.... I temporarily altered my "KUNGALOOSH!" signature....... 

MG


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Talk about having no life!  It's a beautiful day and here I am googling "hanname" to see what comes up.  I did get one hit which directed me to another site with an alternate spelling "hanami".  It's a springtime festival in Japan in which they celebrate the blooming of cherry blossoms.

Maybe the OP is Japanese and is wishing us a Happy Hanami?  Here's a quote from the site:

"The cherry blossom (sakura) is Japan's unofficial national flower. It has been celebrated for many centuries and takes a very prominent position in Japanese culture. 
There are many dozens of different cherry tree varieties in Japan, most of which bloom for just a couple of days in spring. The Japanese celebrate that time of the year with *hanami* (cherry blossom viewing) parties under the blooming trees. "


----------



## jiggerj

Mike said:
			
		

> LOL - She's serving 15-20 years in the DIS pen
> 
> OK - I finally posted to this thread so I am out of the closet - I have no life either - come on all of you other lurkers - fess up!!! I know you're out there



Ok...ok...Im fessing too.  I have been following this as well I am ashamed to admit.


----------



## dianeschlicht

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> I think I know what happened...
> 
> She posted her mug question on the Resort Board as well, and they lynched her... Poor OP, we shall never hear from her again.


Where did you find that?  I looked for it and did a search, but didn't see that over there.


----------



## JeanJoe

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Where did you find that?  I looked for it and did a search, but didn't see that over there.


Oops, sorry! Reread my last post, and realized it was unclear that I was just joking.

Yes, like you, I also did a search of her past posts (and analyzed the spelling accuracy in them).

And, like Laurabearz, noticed that her sig announces a trip to SSR, but not until Dec 2005, so the theory that she is at SSR now doesn't seem right.

I propose that all of us here who have contributed to this most fascinating, glorious, amazing, bafflingly seductive thread, revel in our pride and/or shame by adding *hanname* to our sigs.

Yes, it is Saturday night, and I am contributing to the hanname thread.


----------



## JerJan

I was post number five and came back to check out the "on-going mystery" I just wanna know " How the *HANNAME* are you all tonight?          Some of these posts are absolutely *HILARIOUS* and yes....I need to *"GET A LIFE!!!!!"*


----------



## Mellie2162

OK OK....geesh...I;m out of the closet of no life now...are you all happy?


----------



## Deep-Thots

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Yes, like you, I also did a search of her past posts (and analyzed the spelling accuracy in them).
> 
> I propose that all of us here who have contributed to this most fascinating, glorious, amazing, bafflingly seductive thread, revel in our pride and/or shame by adding *hanname* to our sigs.



I do hope you realize that your obsession with this poster -- an obsession that has resulted in your (a) analyzing her past posts for spelling accuracy and (b) changing your sig to mimic a possible mistake of hers -- may very well cause her to feel shame when she finally returns to the boards. And I don't mean embarrassment, I mean shame (which has an element of pain to it).

While the folks on the resorts boards may not always demonstrate a generosity of spirit, I kinda like to think that over here at the DVC boards, we do. Sure, we have fun, but not usually at other people's expense -- unless it's with their say so (a la Greenban). 

I understand that with the sig change, you're really making fun of yourself and your obsession with this thread, but try to see it from the OP's possible point of view:

If I were the OP and I signed on to discover that people had analyzed my posts for spelling accuracy, flamed me for spelling inaccuracy, and made fun of me for same -- even going so far as to change their sigs to make it appear that they *might* be mocking me (even if they're not), well, I don't think I'd be posting here again.

JMO. YMMV.


----------



## Mellie2162

Point well taken. Siggy changed. Sorry to OP.  Was making fun of what a loser I am not her.


----------



## Laurabearz

It has been stated a couple of times that we are just bored and having fun, not at the OP's expense, but as a mear distraction from our otherwise dull lime green neck lives....

I for one, and I know I am not alone in this, truely want to answer the OP's question... we think we figured it out, migs... mugs.... 

Anyway... to the OP.... if any of this offends you, I am truely sorry....


----------



## JeanJoe

Deep-Thots said:
			
		

> I do hope you realize that your obsession with this poster -- an obsession that has resulted in your (a) analyzing her past posts for spelling accuracy and (b) changing your sig to mimic a possible mistake of hers -- may very well cause her to feel shame when she finally returns to the boards.


Eck! Now I feel like a stalker.

Apologies if any offense taken by OP or any others -- I think for the most part, it's pretty clear we are mostly laughing at ourselves, but to be safe, I retract the sig suggestion.


----------



## Cmadsen

I certainly mean no offense to the OP and should any be taken, I apologize.  But I'm of the opinion that when the OP does come back on, she will realize what a silly bunch of dipsticks (in a good way, of course) we are and laugh her head off at our posts and silliness!  

I'm not talkin' about myself here, but I think DVC'ers are great, helpful, passionate and compassionate folks.  I have to confess that I have had more than one belly laugh through this foolishness and I have to thank all of you for making my day so much better!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Deep-Thots said:
			
		

> I do hope you realize that your obsession with this poster -- an obsession that has resulted in your (a) analyzing her past posts for spelling accuracy and (b) changing your sig to mimic a possible mistake of hers -- may very well cause her to feel shame when she finally returns to the boards. And I don't mean embarrassment, I mean shame (which has an element of pain to it).
> 
> While the folks on the resorts boards may not always demonstrate a generosity of spirit, I kinda like to think that over here at the DVC boards, we do. Sure, we have fun, but not usually at other people's expense -- unless it's with their say so (a la Greenban).
> 
> I understand that with the sig change, you're really making fun of yourself and your obsession with this thread, but try to see it from the OP's possible point of view:
> 
> If I were the OP and I signed on to discover that people had analyzed my posts for spelling accuracy, flamed me for spelling inaccuracy, and made fun of me for same -- even going so far as to change their sigs to make it appear that they *might* be mocking me (even if they're not), well, I don't think I'd be posting here again.
> 
> JMO. YMMV.


Well I for one know the spirit in which it was intended, and therefore have nothing to apologize for.

This is all in good fun, and I'm sorry if it offends anyone. 
...Now that I think of it, I'm not sorry. 
I think one of the most important things in life is a good sense of humor, and the ability to laugh at one's self.

I started the sig thing, and I'm keepin' it.... for now. 

MG


----------



## rinkwide

Enough with the 'sensitivity' cr@p.

If you're clueless (or clever) enough to _start_ a thread with a nonsense word then you get what you deserve.


----------



## castleri

Have been following this since day one so guess I better fess up and get out of the lurking stage.  Have had to do a lot of driving this past week also and it just keeps creeping into my mind trying to figure out what it could be.


----------



## Muushka

*OK.  I will admit it too.  I have followed this since day 1 also.

No more lurking!!

Pheeeww.  I feel so much better now

By the way, it has been a hoot-and-a-half   .*


----------



## DeDixie

Personally, I would not be offended if I thread I started received this much attention, I would be excited.  Anxiously awaiting wth the rest of you.


----------



## dcfromva

Curiosity got the better of me and I finally read this thread... (When I saw the title, I thought  Hanname might be a DVC exchange  )

Now, I wonder if it might have been someone other than the OP (someone in the OP's family?) who posed the question unbeknownst to the OP?    


-DC


----------



## SueOKW

I confess - I've been reading this since day one...   daydreaming of migs and russians at Saratoga and i am totally curious about hanname...  i 'm going for the hannah in maine idea.

Anyway - i bet  you can count this thread dead because as soon as i post on something i kill it!!!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

DeDixie said:
			
		

> Personally, I would not be offended if I thread I started received this much attention, I would be excited. Anxiously awaiting wth the rest of you.


 
Same Here!  

We've made it crystal clear in many ways that we are just having fun.   The tone of the whole thread was friendly and silly, not at all nasty.  I'm sure anyone who has read some of the other DIS boards has seen some real attacks (ie the tikiman fiasco), this was just goofing around.  If anyone was offended I'd feel a little bit bad, but I'd also feel like they had no sense of humor.   

Have a Hanname Day!  

Mar'


----------



## Judique

SueOKW said:
			
		

> I confess - I've been reading this since day one...   daydreaming of migs and russians at Saratoga and i am totally curious about hanname...  i 'm going for the hannah in maine idea.
> 
> Anyway - i bet  you can count this thread dead because as soon as i post on something i kill it!!!



Nope,  you haven't managed to kill this one!  
Hanname......I feel the word 'Anyone.....' could fit the bill and mig translates to mug,  but now it doesn't even seem to matter any more as 'hanname' seems to have become a word on it's own merit.
Hanname, everyone!


----------



## JeanJoe

If the OP takes this in good humor, and if I were the Tag Fairy, I would certainly "award" the OP with a badge of honor.


----------



## athenna

I don't think any of us meant to offend the OP! If the OP ever comes out of hiding  they won't believe how this thread is gone! I think it's a riot  I am dying to know what it really means though!
Come out of hiding OP!
We don't bite (well most of us don't  )

Have a great hanname Sunday everyone!


----------



## Pinnie

Mike said:
			
		

> LOL - She's serving 15-20 years in the DIS pen
> 
> OK - I finally posted to this thread so I am out of the closet - I have no life either - come on all of you other lurkers - fess up!!! I know you're out there



Another DVC Dis'er coming out of the lurking on this thread closet.  This thread has made my weekend.  How SAD is that?

pinnie


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

JerJan, I just fell off my chair when I read:
Well, how the hanname?

And Maistre G, I doubt I will ever be able to KUNGALOOSH again..
HANNAME unite (or untie, as the case may be)

If English is OP second language, perhaps hanname means 'excuse me'. My concern isn't that OP will feel shame, but that OP is slowly and painfully trying to read through 9 pages of messages trying to figure out the answer to the question: can you get migs at SS?  (Honey, after all that work, I sure as hanname hope so!


----------



## dgaston

Ok, Ok  I figure I better quit lurking too.  This was the first thread I checked out after getting on the boards today.  I hope the DIS pen is well airconditioned.


----------



## JimMIA

could it mean "I shink I gonna hanname 'nother mig?"


----------



## kathleena

JimMIA said:
			
		

> could it mean "I shink I gonna hanname 'nother mig?"



For anyone who has ever seen Turtle Talk with Crush - this whole thread is making me put my fin to my head and shake it saying: "Du-uuu-uu-uuu-uude"

 

I hope the OP can understand the very strange sense of humor here.  I agree that no one is out to shame anyone here - although it makes sense to be aware the OP may not see it that way.

Between this thread and the Where's Greenban thread, anyone new into this board would really wonder............

And just to make sure you know I did do something else besides check this thread 4 times today - the lawn is mowed (after 3 weeks of rain - ich), two more gardens are cleaned up, the 3 mile walk is complete, the clippings have been carted to the transfer station, the kitchen is clean, laundry done and I've done 3 layouts for my nephews wedding album.

And I'm upset because I lost the battle with the Lily Leaf Beetle.  With all the rain, I couldn't spray them and my lilies are devasted by already.  Three years of battling these imported pests and they have decimated my once beautiful crop.  I think I will pull them up this year - and just put in more daylilies instead.

Ok, so now I've really changed the subject.  Sorry!


----------



## andriade

I'm new here and I had seen the Hanname a couple of days but figured it was some sort of DVC insider thing.  When i started reading I just laughed.  i read all 8 pages.  I need to get out more!


----------



## Laurabearz

Nancy.... I am impressed... sorry to hear about your lillies... I had all mine dug up/ misplaced during the remodel.... and we are still trying to figure out what we are going to do in the front as far as landscaping. I love Daylillies as they remind me of my father....

I have checked in a couple of times today, and also check to see if the OP has logged on since 5/25... lol And although I didnt get as much as you done, I did manage to do 3 load of laundry (so far... 2 or 3 to go) and mop the living room. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## princesstommi

I just saw this thread.  Too funny!  8 pages and still no idea?  Now I'm joining the club, I won't be able to stop thinking "hanname" now!


----------



## disgirl

Hi!  Just saw this thread now.  It was fun reading all your responses and guesses to what hanname means.  Some of you are very clever!  

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Pinnie

For some reason NOTAZOO keeps running through my head! 

Pinnie


----------



## JimMIA

kathleena said:
			
		

> And just to make sure you know I did do something else besides check this thread 4 times today - the lawn is mowed (after 3 weeks of rain - ich), two more gardens are cleaned up, the 3 mile walk is complete, the clippings have been carted to the transfer station, the kitchen is clean, laundry done and I've done 3 layouts for my nephews wedding album.


If you ever get the urge to _hanname_ down Miami way, please let us know.  We have a ton of work to be done!


----------



## jnrrt

Hey, come on!  I just read this whole thread, and I cannot believe that the answer to the mystery is not to be found anywhere in 8 pages!  I don't like these mysteries - first the greenban thing, now this.

But I was crying laughing for the first three pages, and now I have a lovely, all-purpose expression of good will that I will use.  Don't ask me why, but that's what it sounds like in my head, so "Hanname!" to all of you!

And you can bet your sweet petootie (if you have a sweet petootie) that I will re-read this for spelling  .  

Of course, how the heck are you supposed to spell "petootie"?


----------



## kweaver

jnrrt said:
			
		

> And you can bet your sweet petootie (if you have a sweet petootie) that I will re-read this for spelling  .
> 
> Of course, how the heck are you supposed to spell "petootie"?



I believe it's actually "patootie" LOL     ... 'course that could just be the Southern spelling of the word.  

(Coming out of lurkdom with tears streaming...this has definitely been a 'spit on my monitor after choking on my water' kind of thread!)


----------



## jnrrt

kweaver said:
			
		

> I believe it's actually "patootie" LOL     ... 'course that could just be the Southern spelling of the word.




Hey, maybe you're right and I'm confusing it with petooie, or the "I spit upon you" sound.  

Whatever, never spell-check the unspellcheckable!


----------



## Laurabearz

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Hey, maybe you're right and I'm confusing it with petooie, or the "I spit upon you" sound.
> 
> Whatever, never spell-check the unspellcheckable!


I thought it would be patoowee for the spitting sound..... or hauktowee

And I agree with kweavers spelling.


----------



## JeanJoe

All right. This is getting downright freaky, and I'm scared. I tried some computational linguistic analysis to end this mystery once and for all, but something went badly wrong with my computer.





After cleaning up the debris, I was driving down the road, when I noticed a car following me.





I pulled over at the nearest stop, which happened to be a church.





As I ran away screaming, I tripped over:









Do I win the award for thread's most pathetic?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Holy Smokes! I'm blown away by the mere fact you know how to do all that fancy computer stuff! 

MG


----------



## jnrrt

JeanJoe, take this as well as you can, but even though I'm replying to this late at night, on the weekend, I'm still thinking that you have too much time on your hands.  

But, I'm with MG - very impressive - totally thought my computer was self-destructing until I scrolled down.


----------



## rinkwide

What if it's _not_ a typo?

NOUNS

A Japanese appetizer.

An East African village.

VERBS

Setting up a blind date with Daryl Hannah.

Driving to the East end of Maui.

PHRASES

"Please pass the..."

"Cheers, mate" in Pidgeon English.

USERNAMES

My namesake is a charismatic Star Wars smuggler.

(and, of course, the ubiquitous)

I'm Hanna from Maine.


----------



## Laurabearz

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> All right. This is getting downright freaky, and I'm scared. I tried some computational linguistic analysis to end this mystery once and for all, but something went badly wrong with my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning up the debris, I was driving down the road, when I noticed a car following me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled over at the nearest stop, which happened to be a church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I ran away screaming, I tripped over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I win the award for thread's most pathetic?




Yes you do!!!


----------



## JeanJoe

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> Holy Smokes! I'm blown away by the mere fact you know how to do all that fancy computer stuff!
> 
> MG


Someone else on the DIS has used that sign generator, which I recalled had a web address at the bottom. A google search found that page, and actually another page with links to all the others. So, all I did was Google, and then type in the messages. Nothing fancy 

If anyone is interested, here are the links:
http://www.churchsigngenerator.com/
http://tombstone.dogcrap.net/tombstone.php
http://atom.smasher.org/error/
http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/
http://www.acme.com/heartmaker/
http://www.acme.com/labelmaker/

Now I'm going to have to send some gag emails to people


----------



## SueOKW

Very clever!!!  Loved it!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Another lurker from the beginning...y'all are so funny!  I agree with jnrrt, hanname does sound like an expression of goodwill


----------



## SaratogaShan

sounds like the name of a hurricaine......

hurricaine hanname is gathering strength just off the coast of the DVC community.  Looks like this is gonna be a bad one.  Expect devastating winds....(maybe Dr. Tommorrow and Greenban will be blown back from OZ).  This hurricaine has the potential to spread to other communities......Yep, no one involved will forget hurricaine hanname for a long, long time!


----------



## Laurabearz

Alright... a show of hands.... who else bookmarked the sign links??


----------



## athenna

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> All right. This is getting downright freaky, and I'm scared. I tried some computational linguistic analysis to end this mystery once and for all, but something went badly wrong with my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning up the debris, I was driving down the road, when I noticed a car following me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled over at the nearest stop, which happened to be a church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I ran away screaming, I tripped over:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I win the award for thread's most pathetic?



I'm impressed, JeanJoe!
This had me laughing right out loud


----------



## disgirl

JeanJoe:  Nicely done.  I was def. amused.  Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Muushka

This thread just keeps getting better   and better


----------



## disynut

Wait. You mean I read all 9 pages(first 3 of which were read while laughing out loud) and there is still no answer? Now I'm getting worried about the OP. After all, doesn't EVERYONE read the DIS at least 3 times a day, lol? Oh, well, just add me to that list of not having a life. My name is Jennifer and I am a lime green neck.


----------



## andriade

I am soooooo lame!  Or I'm a lime green neck?  I couldn't wait to log on today to check to see if I could finally get Hanname out of my head.  Admit it, you all went to bed thinking about it last night!


----------



## slk537

So....did anyone decide how the hanname to pronounce this?  I'm going with "hannah - may" but golly, wouldn't want to be the only one...

This thread is priceless...


----------



## DISNEYWORLDBORN2SHOP

I'm thinking that HANAME can be the new code word to find out if someone is a DISer.  When you are walking through the park and think you recognize someone from their sig on the DISboards but you are afraid to go up and ask if it is really them, you can just casually say "Haname" as you walk by.  I think this could be bigger than the lime green ribbons.


----------



## Cmadsen

JeanJoe, you are fabulous, duuuuude!

I'm all for the secret code word, although I confess my mind (I swear I had one before I started reading this thread) says hanna-may or hanna-me.  Perhaps we could tie it to the Spock "live long and prosper" gesture?

Yeah, it would be nice to identify our fellow DIS'ers while in the world.  Has anyone else yelled out "Chuck and Dave" to see if anyone would answer?  You do remember "Chuck and Dave"?

And five loads of laundry, rotini pasta salad, potato salad, baked beans and brats (Johnsonville, of course)  PLUS, watching someone else clean out the screen house for summertime use.  And determining that rinkwide might be on to something with the driving to the east end of Maui.  (okay, I did check the board several times, too.)


----------



## dianeschlicht

Oh my gosh!   I was sure this would have dropped off the page by now!  LOL   The signs are VERY GOOD and very funny!  

BTW, I have not had a retur PM from the op, and she has not read it yet, since I requsted a receipt.


----------



## mom2alix

slk537 said:
			
		

> So....did anyone decide how the hanname to pronounce this?  I'm going with "hannah - may" but golly, wouldn't want to be the only one...
> 
> This thread is priceless...



Coming out of lurk mode.  I don't know about the pronunciation, but for some reason it's been Han NA may in my head throughout reading this thread.  (Something similar to edamame, those soy bean things.) Anyone else have ideas as to the correct pronunciation? Since google is now in the dictionary, how long do you think it will take for hanname?

And yes, I too am guilty of continually checking back to see if the OP is going to come put us out of our misery.  I know curiosity killed the cat, is anyone else worried about what it might do to a mouse


----------



## dianeschlicht

Hannah-MAY here.


----------



## andriade

In my mind it has sounded like a Hawaiian word. Hanna-may.  Sometimes I try it like a Spanish word with no 'h' sound and an 'e' at the end.  Don't know why really.  I sooo need a life!


----------



## JeanJoe

mom2alix said:
			
		

> Coming out of lurk mode.  I don't know about the pronunciation, but for some reason it's been Han NA may in my head throughout reading this thread.  (Something similar to edamame, those soy bean things.)


That's sounds like what I've been saying -- huh NAH may.

And my wife also made the edamame comment yesterday. Tasty, aren't they? I like them cold.


----------



## pixiechick

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> That's sounds like what I've been saying -- huh NAH may.
> 
> And my wife also made the edamame comment yesterday. Tasty, aren't they? I like them cold.




I've been sucked into the dark side!  I'm dying to figure this out too!  
That's the way I'm pronouncing it too.

Either way, I have a new "toast"!


----------



## Love Tigger

Another lurker coming out of the closet.  Been on the DL boards lately but I've been checking in for the Greenban and this thread.  Been pronouncing it as Han-na-ME, like a three-year-old named Hanna making sure you don't confuse her with her brother Mike.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Cmadsen said:
			
		

> I'm all for the secret code word, although I confess my mind (I swear I had one before I started reading this thread) says hanna-may or hanna-me. Perhaps we could tie it to the Spock "live long and prosper" gesture?


 
Too funny, picturing this really has me Laughing Out Loud.  

I can hardly wait until my next trip to try this out.  As if I don't ALREADY do enough things to mortify my 14 and 20 year old daughters.  

Mar'


----------



## sprite

"The restaurant is named after the Japanese cherry blossom, he said, a most beautiful, white and pink flower. The sakura's lifespan is three weeks. It blossoms between March and April. And Japan declares a special national holiday, *"Hanname"*, just so that people might see the sakura blossoming!"

http://www.uppercrustindia.com/6crust/six/restaurant1.htm 

I am frightened by how easily I have been sucked into this.


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Is it me or has this become Monty Pythonic a la "African Swallow vs. European Swallow".....  

Anyway, I wonder how long it is until this thread has more posts than Beca's

To paraphrase Mr. Castanza _"Hanname Now!  Hanname Now!"_


----------



## Muushka

I think when we hit the world this December we will place a simple sign on our door:

*Hanname  * 

If anyone passes by, just say Hi!


----------



## Laura24

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> Okay, had to do it.... I temporarily altered my "KUNGALOOSH!" signature.......
> 
> MG


      sick , hysterically sick!!


----------



## Laura24

*Hanname * really is a Japanese holiday to view cherry blossom blooms as another poster mentioned...but how it equates to "Sasatoga Speings and migs"....we may never know


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Hi!  My name is Annmarie and I'm a hanname!  It appears there may be many of us here and I'm just glad that the OP had the courage to start this thread for us!  I've been reading this since the first post but had no idea what it was but now I know!  We ALL know!!  Annmarie


----------



## WishinOnaStar

Coming out of hiding to post my 2 ct worth.  Hanname (hanna may) buy a mug if they are available.


----------



## LeftCoaster

slk537 said:
			
		

> So....did anyone decide how the hanname to pronounce this?  I'm going with "hannah - may" but golly, wouldn't want to be the only one...
> 
> This thread is priceless...




If Greenban were here, we could have a poll.


----------



## WishinOnaStar

I fully expect to see lime green t-shirts with HANNAME on them this summer.  Maybe I better get one or I'll feel left out.


----------



## dianeschlicht

You know, I can see Hanname being a code word for the DIS DVC boards!  We could all put it on our lime green Mickey heads from Home Depot!


----------



## mom2alix

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> To paraphrase Mr. Castanza _"Hanname Now!  Hanname Now!"_


----------



## Laurabearz

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> You know, I can see Hanname being a code word for the DIS DVC boards!  We could all put it on our lime green Mickey heads from Home Depot!


I was thinking it could be the official chant... when you see someone wearing lime green, but arent sure.... start singing hanname hanname HANNAME.... if they repond in kind... the are a DISer!!!


----------



## dermh

Since were on the subject of "migs" about how much do they cost? Actually, I am checcking to see if anyone reads down this far. Thanks for playing!


----------



## mrsR123

with apologies to our resident poet and actual songwriters:

On the disboard, the goofy disboard,
It's ha-na-may tonight

On the disboard, the lime green disboard,
It's ha-na-may tonight


Ohhh wweeeeee eee-eeee-eee
We must all get a life!


----------



## rinkwide

[cue campfire guitar]

Ha-NAH-may m'Lord,

Ha-NAH-may,

Oh Lord, Ha-NAH-may.

[/guitar]


----------



## Maistre Gracey

dermh said:
			
		

> Since were on the subject of "migs" about how much do they cost? Actually, I am checcking to see if anyone reads down this far. Thanks for playing!


Yes, I'm reading, and I've often wondered the same thing in other threads.  

Could prolly buy it for a song... 

MG


----------



## dianeschlicht

rinkwide said:
			
		

> [cue campfire guitar]
> 
> Ha-NAH-may m'Lord,
> 
> Ha-NAH-may,
> 
> Oh Lord, Ha-NAH-may.
> 
> [/guitar]


LOL!  Now the DIS/DVC board not only has a one word recognition, but also a theme song!


----------



## JeanJoe

mrsR123 said:
			
		

> with apologies to our resident poet and actual songwriters:
> 
> On the disboard, the goofy disboard,
> It's ha-na-may tonight
> 
> On the disboard, the lime green disboard,
> It's ha-na-may tonight
> 
> 
> Ohhh wweeeeee eee-eeee-eee
> We must all get a life!


  Ok, who else saw this and pictured a bunch of weirdos dressed in lime green strutting across a log?

Ohana might mean family, but I have no idea what hanname means.


----------



## dianeschlicht

OHANA means family in hawaiian, but HANNAME means DIS/DVC family on the boards!


----------



## Laurabearz

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> OHANA means family in hawaiian, but HANNAME means DIS/DVC family on the boards!


I like it!


----------



## kaseyC

rinkwide said:
			
		

> [cue campfire guitar]
> 
> Ha-NAH-may m'Lord,
> 
> Ha-NAH-may,
> 
> Oh Lord, Ha-NAH-may.
> 
> [/guitar]



Thanks, Mr. rinkwide.  This made me spit coffee all over my keyboard and myself.  I have this sick visual of a bunch of us manic Dis folks sitting by a campfire with our refillable migs and singing Hanname (m'Lord).  LOL.
I now need to go change my shirt before going to the gym.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

I'm leaving for meetings for the rest of the day.  Not only will hanname be on my mind but I'm going to be humming a certain campfire song that I can't get out of my head!  Thanks rinkwide!  lol  Annmarie


----------



## wtpclc

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> OHANA means family in hawaiian, but HANNAME means DIS/DVC family on the boards!



That's what came to my mind first!

Thanks to JeanJoe for the signs and ...born2shop... said soemthing really funny, but that was a few pages ago and I've forgotten.   

I can't believe it's Monday and we still don't know.  Please come back op!


----------



## Mellie2162

OK, let me just say, you all are a bunch of warped lime green people with nothing to do...  

Ok. So am I.  


I am now going back to work and refuse to think about this again today   

I'll check back in an hour.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Hanname means DIS/DVC family...
Our theme song is Hanna-me M'Lord.
We are all lime green necks.
We are all impatiently waiting for the OP to come back and shed some light on this!

You know, it occurs to me that if the OP DOES come back and explain, it might take away the mystique, and ruin everything for us!


----------



## gracelrm

I leave for WDW in three days - I'm worried I'll have to go not knowing what it means.  I just really hope this gets resolved soon for all of us without a life


----------



## CarolMN

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> ...(snip)...You know, it occurs to me that if the OP DOES come back and explain, it might take away the mystique, and ruin everything for us!



If I were the OP, I might decide not to explain   - kind of a "pay-back" for all the fun had at my expense, LOL!    Maybe I'd just re register under another name.     

Anyone else think that the OP is the reincarnated spirit of another DVC DIS'r  - the one famous for jerking chains whenever he got the chance?  

Best wishes-


----------



## scootersmom

OK, I have no life either apparently.  

Saw this thread a couple of days ago, thinking someone was posting to another DISer named hanname.  I held the cursor over to see the first part of the post and was confused by the 'migs' reference.  Finally clicked on it after it kept getting bumped to the top and see all the pages of posts!  

Now I'm really intrigued!  Hope the OP comes back and sheds some light for us.

Laura-- Meet you at the HH campfire in a couple of weeks?   We could sing!    

Colleen


----------



## dianeschlicht

CarolMN said:
			
		

> If I were the OP, I might decide not to explain   - kind of a "pay-back" for all the fun had at my expense, LOL!    Maybe I'd just re register under another name.
> 
> Anyone else think that the OP is the reincarnated spirit of another DVC DIS'r  - the one famous for jerking chains whenever he got the chance?
> 
> Best wishes-


Nah, the other posts by the OP wouldn't bear that out.


----------



## Laurabearz

scootersmom said:
			
		

> Laura-- Meet you at the HH campfire in a couple of weeks?   We could sing!
> 
> Colleen


LOVE IT! We should PM the rest of the gang...
June 10th-18th--- Laurabearz--- Laura, DH, DD6, DD4, and DS2
June 12th-17th---cinderella97---Me, HD and DD age 8 years
June 12th-17th---mtdewhead---DH, DD-19, DD-12, DD-9, DS-7 and me
June 12th-18th---Scootersmom---Colleen, DH, DS12, DS29 and his fiance
June 12th-18th---tiffany123---DH and and I
To make sure everyone knows the words!!!


----------



## OneMoreTry

This is scary.  People will be pointing in airports.  "Look, there goes one of those ...."


----------



## patsal

Great, I got sucked in all 12 pages and still no solution to the mystery! Oh well hannahma another   and maybe this will all go away!


----------



## mbb

Mellie2162 said:
			
		

> ....I'll check back in an hour.



 Me too *humming at her desk, dreaming of HH campfire...*


----------



## dianeschlicht

patsal said:
			
		

> Great, I got sucked in all 12 pages and still no solution to the mystery! Oh well hannahma another   and maybe this will all go away!


LOL!  At least spell the typo right! HANNAME!


----------



## champagne27

How could I have just read 13 PAGES and still not see a resolution?????

Thanks for the smiles - there are some funny (albeit a bit sick  people on this board.

And thanks for those links JeanJoe, that was very impressive!

I really do need to get back to work but that lime green thread is calling to me since it was so reference.  Ahhh, it's a sickness!!!

Now if we could just get an answer...


----------



## kpm76

Wrong user..


----------



## meuseman

I'm scared.

I leave for SSR in 3.5 days and I do not know what hanname means.  Are the Russians going to attack me?  I just want a drink.

HANNAME! (Yelled like Attica!)


----------



## dianeschlicht

kpm76 said:
			
		

> Wrong user..



 "splain" that remark!


----------



## wtpclc

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> "splain" that remark!


Maybe 2 DISers share a computer and when he/she posted, realized they were posting as the other DISer.  Ut oh, another mystery!


----------



## dianeschlicht

That works for me!  Maybe that's where Hanname came from too!


----------



## meuseman

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> "splain" that remark!




My wife and I use the same computer.  Sometimes, I forget to sign out as her and sign in as me.

My bad...


----------



## dianeschlicht

meuseman said:
			
		

> My wife and I use the same computer.  Sometimes, I forget to sign out as her and sign in as me.
> 
> My bad...


LOL!  That was a short lived mystery!


----------



## meuseman

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> LOL!  That was a short lived mystery!



I think from now on when I do that, it will be referred to as an "hanname"

"Oh, sorry, I hannamed that thread with your username."


----------



## wtpclc

LOL!  Thanks for solving that ystery so quickly for us!  Heaven forbid we have to deal with more than 1 mystery at a time for too long!


----------



## JeanJoe

wtpclc said:
			
		

> LOL!  Thanks for solving that ystery so quickly for us!  Heaven forbid we have to deal with more than 1 mystery at a time for too long!


Where's Greenban? Hanname.


----------



## wtpclc

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Where's Greenban? Hanname.


See, I lost count after 2 mysteries?!!!


----------



## slp87

Here I sit reading another thread on pool safety at OKW when someone throws in Hanname.  What??  I don't get it... Then I switch over to the community board and there it is again.  So I read all 13 pages, curious and at times laughing hysterically, but with the mystery still unsolved.  Add me to list of those who will be checking this thread constantly.  As someone else mentioned...doesn't everyone check this board at least 3 times a day???  Please OP solve this mystery...I think she's communicating from the island on 'Lost'.


----------



## slp87

One more piece to this wacky puzzle has been added.  The pool thread actually said they would say their name is Sudl Hanname.  Now I see where Sudl came from.  Too many of the threads are overlapping with these bizarre sayings.  Everytime I see SSR I will now think of it as sasatoga speings.


----------



## Meliechick

I have been checking back since it was first posted and thought I could just let it go....but I was looking at another thread and there is was HANNAME! I think it is following me. I think this is how urban legends get started.


----------



## WDWLVR

OK I'll admit it - I've been reading this since day 1 too. I should let it go but I keep opening the thread hoping that the answer is finally here.


----------



## NMW

Did the OP of this thread ever come back???


----------



## Laurabearz

NMW said:
			
		

> Did the OP of this thread ever come back???


 Not yet... They have yet to log back in....


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Didn't Ralph Malph say this all the time:

"Hanname, hanname, hanname.  I still got it!"


----------



## kpm76

wtpclc said:
			
		

> Maybe 2 DISers share a computer and when he/she posted, realized they were posting as the other DISer.  Ut oh, another mystery!



Yup, that's exactly what happened....DH posted not realizing I was logged in


----------



## athenna

Wow, I spend one day at an off-site work meeting w/no access to a computer and I miss 4 pages! And still no answer!!!

OP WHERE ARE YOU?????????

Oh well, gonna go hanname a drink now!


----------



## BCVOwner2002

I hope we get an answer before Saturday morning!  I wasn't going to bring a lap top with us this trip but if this doesn't get resolved . . . I may need to log in on a daily basis - just to check on this thread!  Hanname


----------



## mom2alix

I received the following e-mail from a friend today and all I could think was ...HANNAME!

Typoglycemia 
I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulacty
unesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg The
phaonmeneal pweor of the hmuan mnid. Aoccdrnig to rscheearch taem at
Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer
in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are,
the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist
and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The
rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitlll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcusease the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Such a cdonition is arppoiately cllaed Typoglycemia.
Amzanig huh? Yaeh and yuo awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt.

And yet I'm still not enlightened as to the meaning of hanname!  Oh where is the OP to put us out of our "misery"?


----------



## Cmadsen

Oh, fine, I have to sit in a boring insurance meeting for FIVE hours this afternoon and as we're breaking up and exchanging all those, you know, "nice to meet you", etc...what slips out of my mouth?  "May the HANNAME be with you!"  I would have been embarrassed if the guy hadn't answered back "and with you, also"!


----------



## Muushka

*"May the HANNAME be with you!"  *   

   *"and with you, also"! *   

Now THERE's a meeting I would have liked to attend.


----------



## SueOKW

Cmadsen said:
			
		

> Oh, fine, I have to sit in a boring insurance meeting for FIVE hours this afternoon and as we're breaking up and exchanging all those, you know, "nice to meet you", etc...what slips out of my mouth?  "May the HANNAME be with you!"  I would have been embarrassed if the guy hadn't answered back "and with you, also"!




I work in insurance too.....   too bad we weren't in the same meeting!! I'm ready though!!!


----------



## BCVOwner2002

SueOKW said:
			
		

> I work in insurance too.....   too bad we weren't in the same meeting!! I'm ready though!!!



I also work in insurance industry and sat through a 4 hour meeting today.  Others in the meeting were sending each other blackberry messages.  I would've sent "hanname" but none of them would've gotten it.


----------



## WishinOnaStar

athenna said:
			
		

> Wow, I spend one day at an off-site work meeting w/no access to a computer and I miss 4 pages! And still no answer!!!
> 
> OP WHERE ARE YOU?????????
> 
> Oh well, gonna go hanname a drink now!



I THINK YOU GOT IT!!!  She was after all asking about drink migs.  She just wanted to know if she could go hanname with a resort drink mig.


----------



## rinkwide

BCVOwner2002 said:
			
		

> I would've sent "hanname" but none of them would've gotten it.


How ironic.


----------



## leise

Arghhhh, I go away for 3 days, and this thread goes from 5 pages to 14 , still with no answer!!!!

Maybe "hanname" is the name of the obsessive condition it seems we all have.....


----------



## JeanJoe

meuseman said:
			
		

> I leave for SSR in 3.5 days and I do not know what hanname means.  Are the Russians going to attack me?  I just want a drink.



Well, all I have to say is:

Ha-na-na-na,
Ha-na-na-na,
Ha - nna - me, good bye!

Ha-na-na-na,
Ha-na-na-na,
Ha - nna - me, good bye!

Have a good trip!


----------



## dianeschlicht

LOL!  We are getting quite an extensive song list on this thread!


----------



## slp87

I was just watching the Today show and they were mentioning some of our countries greatest mysteries.  I was shocked to hear that hanname was not one of them!!  Finding out the meaning of hanname could be bigger than the reveal of "Deep Throat".


----------



## meuseman

Does anyone remember the Muppet Show routine where Animal sang the "Manamana" song?  It is now a commercial for Cherry Vanilla Diet Dr. Pepper.

Hanname -- do dooo do do do...


----------



## mbb

meuseman said:
			
		

> ........Hanname -- do dooo do do do...



   

do dooo do do do..


----------



## Divamomto3

OK, I can't believe I just read the entire 15 pages of this thread!
I'm a lime green neck for sure.   Where oh where is the OP?


----------



## Laura24

a vague memory in my brain tell me there is or was a member with the screen name HannahME? I believe the person is from Maine and her name is Hannah. The question sounded  directed to a specific person. Our members list is disabled....any one else have the same recollection? How silly would it be if it were such a simple answer to the mystery!!  But it usre has been fun wondering!


----------



## TW1

Take a look at my new Ford Hanname!


----------



## ClarabelleCow

this was freaky - I was looking at something on e-bay, and the sellers name was Nathanname!!!!

Its everywhere!


----------



## TW1

Its time for
some cool
Hanname Shooters...


----------



## dianeschlicht

Laura24 said:
			
		

> a vague memory in my brain tell me there is or was a member with the screen name HannahME? I believe the person is from Maine and her name is Hannah. The question sounded  directed to a specific person. Our members list is disabled....any one else have the same recollection? How silly would it be if it were such a simple answer to the mystery!!  But it usre has been fun wondering!


I don't remember that, but why would someone post a personal message here?


----------



## Laurabearz

I have a theroy, but I am not willing to post it.... (it is very stalker like so I dare not post it... lol) But I think I have discovered Hanname's secret.....


----------



## dianeschlicht

Aww com'on Laura!  GIVE!


----------



## wtpclc

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> I have a theroy, but I am not willing to post it.... (it is very stalker like so I dare not post it... lol) But I think I have discovered Hanname's secret.....



No way Hosea!  You can't do that to us!  Better tell or you may find out what happened to Greenban first hand!


----------



## jnrrt

Anyone else wonder if this is some African cousin of the art form anime?  Of course, that's more likely at AKL than SSR...

"Look honey, they've decorated entirely in hanname!"


----------



## JeanJoe

meuseman said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the Muppet Show routine where Animal sang the "Manamana" song?  It is now a commercial for Cherry Vanilla Diet Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Hanname -- do dooo do do do...



"That was wonderful"  "That was great" "I really liked it" "Well, it wasn't bad" "It could be better" "I didn't like it." "It was bad" "It was terrible" "Take it away" "Boooo!" "Boooo!"

I listened to this song driving my kid to daycare this morning...


----------



## Laurabearz

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Aww com'on Laura!  GIVE!


I think that was the fastest PM after a post I ever got Diane.....


----------



## ClarabelleCow

"Chef Igarashi glared at me, then, like the 50 Chinese storms, he whooshed out. Tanaka poured out glasses of Umeshu, which is Japanese plum wine with ice, said "Kampai" which means cheers. He then talked about Sakura. The restaurant is named after the Japanese cherry blossom, he said, a most beautiful, white and pink flower. The sakura's lifespan is three weeks. It blossoms between March and April. And Japan declares a special national holiday, "*Hanname*", just so that people might see the sakura blossoming! 


Not sure if this was posted before!!  Funny, I did a search on AOL and I first came up with Dis-Boards!!!


----------



## wtpclc

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> I think that was the fastest PM after a post I ever got Diane.....



No fair sharing secrets behind our backs!!  Will you pm me too?


----------



## disneyeveryyear

It's bad enough that I was the 5th person without a life and constantly checking in.

Now Laura knows the answer and won't share.

I am torn, do I pm her and find out, or just continue to revel in the mystery.

This has kept my attention for longer than most books.

First the mystery, now the decision.

Laura,  I think I'll wait for now, but sooner or later I'll probably pm you for the answer (this is like trying to decide if I wanted to know the sex of my last child).


----------



## Laurabearz

disneyeveryyear said:
			
		

> It's bad enough that I was the 5th person without a life and constantly checking in.
> 
> Now Laura knows the answer and won't share.
> 
> I am torn, do I pm her and find out, or just continue to revel in the mystery.
> 
> This has kept my attention for longer than most books.
> 
> First the mystery, now the decision.
> 
> Laura,  I think I'll wait for now, but sooner or later I'll probably pm you for the answer (this is like trying to decide if I wanted to know the sex of my last child).


First of all.. I never siad I had the answer... only a stalking theroy....   
Second of all... it is prolly WRONG.... but it serves as evidence that I truely dont have a life....


----------



## dianeschlicht

LOL!  Laura is just speculating!  At any rate, the OP has not answered the PM I sent last week.  I doubt she is on the boards too often.


----------



## dianeschlicht

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Anyone else wonder if this is some African cousin of the art form anime?  Of course, that's more likely at AKL than SSR...
> 
> "Look honey, they've decorated entirely in hanname!"


LOL!    I just spit my tea on that one!


----------



## Laurabearz

Boy Character Meal petition 

While I was stalking.... I found the above link... In the spirit of Hanname I thought I would pass it along.....


----------



## wtpclc

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> but it serves as evidence that I truely dont have a life....



And that's why you fit in so well here!


----------



## dianeschlicht

That was a good link, Laura!  I have often thought the Character meals were too girl oriented!


----------



## wdwstar

Ok, i just read this thread and it has been very  i am like most people, i like challenges, so i did a little looking around the boards and found this link 

please read, no , i did not find out what Hanname means yet, but this may tell us that the  op is really not the op, 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=755917

if you look the op misspells a lot of words where the real owner of the name does not.....


----------



## dianeschlicht

Good detective work!  Laura had another theory, but I think your link explains a lot more.


----------



## dianeschlicht

It's almost a let down to know what might have really happened!  It was so much more fun to speculate!


----------



## Laurabearz

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Good detective work!  Laura had another theory, but I think your link explains a lot more.


I think my theory still holds....  time will tell....


----------



## Rash

wdwstar said:
			
		

> Ok, i just read this thread and it has been very  i am like most people, i like challenges, so i did a little looking around the boards and found this link
> 
> please read, no , i did not find out what Hanname means yet, but this may tell us that the  op is really not the op,
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=755917
> 
> if you look the op misspells a lot of words where the real owner of the name does not.....



Actually, both appear to have numerous mispellings, or am I misunderstanding?:



			
				jpmom97 said:
			
		

> QUESTION ABOUT GRILLING I *BOT* A GEORGE *FORMAN* GRILL. ITS A STAND UP GRILL. IF I WANTTO *BARBAQUE* I HAVE TO TAKE THIS THING TO THE AREA WHERE IT IS SET UP OR ARE THEIR GRILL ALREADY THERE. I GUESS THE *BALCANEY * IS OUT.





			
				jpmom97 said:
			
		

> do we have the pleasure of buying a *mig* at *sasatoga* *speings* thanks


----------



## meuseman

But the question still lingers, despite the misspellings.


hanname


----------



## Laurabearz




----------



## wdwstar

I am sorry, i didnt mean to throw a black cloud over the thread   
i still like Laurabearz theory and actually i pm her and told her she prolly is right & "Hanname" sounds like this is address to the grandma.  

Rash  the thread about the BBQ grills are actually from the mother, i believe,
so when this thread was started the mother forgot to change her user id name again...... but  i still like Laurabearz theory   

please dont flame me


----------



## wdwstar

OMG !  That is it .......   Its Laurabearz theory and " Hannama" is the grandma's id name


----------



## ClarabelleCow

but how did you confirm that hanname is a user name?


----------



## andriade

This is getting old.  I am checking in daily and still I have no answers.    My main concern is how Hanname is being used............ Is it a verb or a noun?  It seems like it is being used both ways.  I think we need to write a dictionary type definition and decide if it is a verb or a noun.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

3 words:
Greenban
Hanname
DeepThroat

There ARE no coincidences!


----------



## wdwstar

sorry, i can say that Hanname is not a user id name, i just tried to send a pm to this id and it came back unknown user id name


----------



## DVCconvert

Actually, I believe --
"Hanname" is the name of a national holiday in Japan, occurring in March or April and celebrates the blossoming of the Sakura cherry trees which have a 3 week blossoming window and are a beautiful white & pink color.


but, who knows, maybe it is actually a new campfire song lyric!


----------



## JeanJoe

wdwstar said:
			
		

> sorry, i can say that Hanname is not a user id name, i just tried to send a pm to this id and it came back unknown user id name


Using my FBI contacts, these are valid user names:

Hannahan or Hanna's mom or benhannah's mom or sarahandhannahsmom or hannahj or HannahB or HannahJSmith or Hannahsmom or HannahSmith or Hannahs Daddy or HannahG or hannahr or ukhannah or hannacanna or lhannah or HANNAMAE or hannamaehound or hannahryan or Shannah or hannahsmomma or hannahandkatesmommy or shannan68 or 4Hannah or Johanna Costello or hannahsmom! or hannahouse or Hannahsmommy or rionnhannah or Cinderhannah or HannahBug or gshanna or hannah03

Then, using my special Stalker skills, I noticed that HANNAMAE and hannamaehound looked promising. Looking for posts by hannamaehound yielded:


> Posted By  hannamaehound
> 
> THANKS
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BEAUTIFUL PICTURES WISH I WAS THERE AGAIN WE WERE THERE MAR 1 THUR THE 11TH IT WAS WONDERFUL. SO WONDERFUL WE BOT INTO THE VACATION CLUB AT SARATOPGA SPRINGS BE THERE FIRST 2 WEEKS IN...



and


> Posted By  hannamaehound
> I HAVE TO TYPE IN CAPS SORRY I CANT SEE I HAVE ALOT OF FLOATERS, BUT ANYWAY WE HAD MADE RESEYS THRU SHADES OF GREEN AND I WANTED MORE THAN ANTHING THE MANSIONS BUT WE GOT THE ALLIGATOR BAYOU, I WAS...


Notice the reference to Shades of Green, which is also mentioned in our OP's sig!

Finally, I checked on HANNAMAE as well, which ends up being the same person.


> Posted By  HANNAMAE
> We will be there in Feb! the 1-11. Staying at the...
> 
> We will be there in Feb! the 1-11. Staying at the POR. My daughter, jpmom97, will be there too. We all can't wait!!


It's jpmom97!

Oh, and we should all be sensitive to medical issues, and not grouse about mispellings. There were the "floaters" reference above, and also:


> Subject: Driving to WDW and needing to refill oxygen
> Posted By  HANNAMAE
> Im on oxygen 24/7 and I have a machine I plug in and use all nite, but mine has a second part to it that fills my bottles. At first they gave me those large tanks on wheels and I told them no way was...



Who else is sad that the mystery has ended? But, it doesn't mean that we can't still use Hanname as a good-natured, DIS / DVC family word, does it? We'll need to ask the OP and her mom whether she's OK with that.


----------



## Rash

wdwstar said:
			
		

> I am sorry, i didnt mean to throw a black cloud over the thread
> i still like Laurabearz theory and actually i pm her and told her she prolly is right & "Hanname" sounds like this is address to the grandma.
> 
> Rash  the thread about the BBQ grills are actually from the mother, i believe,
> so when this thread was started the mother forgot to change her user id name again...... but  i still like Laurabearz theory
> 
> please dont flame me



No flame intended - sorry if it came across that way. I'm just so confused! Now I have two mysteries occupying my pathetic mind:

WHAT IS HANNAME?!?
AND WHERE IS GREENBAN?!?


----------



## meuseman

> Posted By hannamaehound
> 
> THANKS
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BEAUTIFUL PICTURES WISH I WAS THERE AGAIN WE WERE THERE MAR 1 THUR THE 11TH IT WAS WONDERFUL. SO WONDERFUL WE BOT INTO THE VACATION CLUB AT SARATOPGA SPRINGS BE THERE FIRST 2 WEEKS IN...



Notice the word "bot" is the same as posted by the OP in a different thread 



> Originally Posted by jpmom97
> QUESTION ABOUT GRILLING I BOT A GEORGE FORMAN GRILL. ITS A STAND UP GRILL. IF I WANTTO BARBAQUE I HAVE TO TAKE THIS THING TO THE AREA WHERE IT IS SET UP OR ARE THEIR GRILL ALREADY THERE. I GUESS THE BALCANEY IS OUT.



hanname is jpmom97
jpmom97 is hanname

einhorn is finkle!!!!! (Ace Ventura)


----------



## TW1

How 'bout some Hanname Greenban Salad?


----------



## Rash

meuseman said:
			
		

> hanname is jpmom97
> jpmom97 is hanname
> 
> einhorn is finkle!!!!! (Ace Ventura)



parts is parts (some commercial I can't remember)

Rejoice!! The Hanname mystery is solved!! Now - where is greenban?


----------



## JeanJoe

Rash said:
			
		

> parts is parts (some commercial I can't remember)


Chicken nuggets commercial for a fast-food chain. I don't know if it's BK, McD, Wendy's, or what.


----------



## wtpclc

So, to summarize what JeanJoe gave us, Hannamae us jpmom97's mom.  She logged on as jpmom97 and put Hannamae in the title so we would know it was her, not jpmom97.  Wow.  

Thanks for the mystery!  Ihope jpmom97 and Hannamae both get a kick out of our silliness.  Now, I think we really must all get a life!

Hanname to my DVC/DIS family! (Sorry, I think it's really a noun, but I used it as a verb.)


----------



## wdwstar

Well done JeanJoe   

Rash i didnt mean "you" flaming me, i didnt want to be flamed for trying to solve the mystery of the "Hanname"


----------



## wdwstar

Oh, lets not forget that ' Hanname" is still available as a user id name.....    

Any takers .........


----------



## meuseman

I am happy that so many of us will finally sleep at night thanks to JeanJoe's detective work.  

While visions of hanname danced through our head.


----------



## jnrrt

Bummer, man.  That's just a little too much reality - I think I was enjoying everyone's guesses more  .


----------



## JeanJoe

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Bummer, man.  That's just a little too much reality - I think I was enjoying everyone's guesses more  .


I know what you mean... I feel like I will be known forever as our hanname thread-killer...


----------



## WishinOnaStar

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> I know what you mean... I feel like I will be known forever as our hanname thread-killer...


No JeanJoe, I am impressed with your diligence and creativeness in searching for an answer to a most perplexing problem.  Now I can sleep tonight with out the words Hanname spiraling thru my brain before I drift off to sleep..........


----------



## wdwstar

> I know what you mean... I feel like I will be known forever as our hanname thread-killer...



No, never, you did a great job, there will be other threads to solve  

i just feel like we are still missing something about "Hanname" there has to be something more to this thread


----------



## jnrrt

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> I know what you mean... I feel like I will be known forever as our hanname thread-killer...



No way, JeanJoe.  I hereby absolve you.  Even if I was enjoying it more before, that's still pretty impressive detective work.  And I'll be using it - I don't care what you say!  Nyah, nyah, nyah, nyah, nyah!  You can't take my hanname away from me!

Oh wait, to a different tune, that's another song...

"Oh no, you can't take hanname from me!  "


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

JeanJoe


----------



## wdwstar

> "Oh no, you can't take hanname from me!



  doo  doo cant touch this


----------



## wdwstar

JeanJoe  now you & i can join this thread      

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=348139&highlight=greenban


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

OK, they mystery has seemingly been solved, but that's not the end! We have a song (or two or 3), some poems, the "spirit of Haname", now here's the Hanname Acronym to describe us Dis-ers:

H appily
A wesome
N aturally
N ice
A nd 
M agically 
E xciting

 Mar'


----------



## rinkwide

Hanna Mae, huh?

Well, we had some close guesses but nobody won the children's half-price admission ticket to Gatorland.  Better luck next time.


----------



## JeanJoe

jnrrt said:
			
		

> You can't take my hanname away from me!
> 
> Oh wait, to a different tune, that's another song...
> 
> "Oh no, you can't take hanname from me!  "



The way we DIS all day,
The way we post till three,
The way it haunts my dreams -- 
No, no! They can't take hanname from me!

We may never, never post again
On the hanname thread
Still I'll always, always keep
The mem'ry of --

The way we lime green necks,
Proved that we had no life,
The way we refilled our mugs, 
No, no! They can't take hanname from me!
No! They can't take hanname from me!


----------



## WolfpackFan

I'm glad we finally got an answer to this mystery. It falls into line with another message posted under the OP's login that I saw that basically said it was the mother posting using her daughter's login and that she had problems seeing real well and that's why there were so many spelling errors. Makes sense now. OP (daughter and mother) will hopefully get a big laugh about all this whenever they do log back on and see all these posts. I'm hoping they are down at WDW right now enjoying a great vacation.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

I can leave for WDW on Saturday knowing the hanname mystery was solved!  This thread will live on in infamy.  Hanname to all and to all a good day!  Annmarie


----------



## scootersmom

I go away for the day and come back to see the mystery is solved!  Thanks to our dvc/dis sleuths.  

Now, I have to find something else to do.....    

Colleen


----------



## dianeschlicht

The solution was flushing itself out just as I had to leave!  So glad we have that cleared up!....Or AM I???  This was a lot of fun, silliness and intrigue.  I suspect from now on, DVC board members can be known as "hanname".  We can just think of that as being plural for "DVC/DIS board members!  Henceforth, I think all of our DIS name tags should proclaim "hanname", so if we meet another Disser in the parks, they will automatically know we are also DVC!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Well, there goes 15 minutes of my life I can never get back. 

Hanname to you all and to you all a good night!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I may be a tad bit slow, as I'm still confused... 

Okay, there is one poster with several different board names? One of which is similar to hanamme?
I'm still lost as to why the thread title was hanamme...

MG


----------



## wtpclc

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> I may be a tad bit slow, as I'm still confused...
> 
> Okay, there is one poster with several different board names? One of which is similar to hanamme?
> I'm still lost as to why the thread title was hanamme...
> 
> MG


MG - Hannamae is jpmom97's mom.  They share a computer.  It looks like Hannamae logged on as jpmom97 and then put hanname in the title so that people would realize she was typing using her daughter's log in.  Between her typo and us being clueless, it just took a while to figure out.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

wtpclc said:
			
		

> MG - Hannamae is jpmom97's mom.  They share a computer.  It looks like Hannamae logged on as jpmom97 and then put hanname in the title so that people would realize she was typing using her daughter's log in.  Between her typo and us being clueless, it just took a while to figure out.


AHHH...HAAA!  

Thanx!

MG


----------



## wtpclc

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> AHHH...HAAA!
> 
> Thanx!
> 
> MG


No problem!  Not often little ol' me can help out a DIS vetran such as yourself!


----------



## athenna

This whole thing has me rolling in hysterical laughter.
But you guys are killing me! I have no computer access this week from like 8-5:30. Do you know how long it takes me to read through all of the pages looking for the hanname update???????    

Have a HANNAME evening, friends!


----------



## JeanJoe

Actually, there is one more thing I think we all can do.

It seems like Dec 2005 may be jpmom97's and her mom HANNAMAE/hannamaehound's first visit to their new home at SSR!

How about a big round of Welcome Home's, and thanks for letting us have our 19 pages / 282 posts of fun. So, on that note:

*Welcome Home!*


----------



## Gail & Joe

*WELCOME HOME !!!*


----------



## Muushka

CRSNDSNY said:
			
		

> Well, there goes 15 minutes of my life I can never get back.



15 minutes??  Is that all you lost on this thread??    

  *Welcome Hanname  *


----------



## cruise-o-matic

OK, now that the mystery has been solved, I think we should honor the OP.....

This got me thinking back to my college days many years ago.  One night, I was    with some friends.  One of them had the last name Brock.  And out of the blue, I said "You know, when you're famous, they name places after you, like Ho Chi Brock City."  This was almost 20 years ago and to this day, I still call him "Ho Chi".

So in that vein, I think Sarotoga Springs should be forever known as "Hanname Springs Resort and Spa" or HSR for short.


----------



## Cmadsen

WELCOME HOME!!!!!!

Oh, dear, does this mean I have to pay attention again in the boring insurance meetings and do you guys this it would be disrespectful if I wear the lime green "hanname" shirt I ordered yesterday for our December trip?

Thanks for the memories!!!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Muushka said:
			
		

> 15 minutes?? Is that all you lost on this thread??
> 
> *Welcome Hanname *


 

Yeah, I'm a good speed reader.


----------



## kathleena

I hanname headache.........


----------



## Love Tigger

Glad to see that the mystery got solved but I'm going to miss this thread.  It's been great.

And Welcome Home!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Love Tigger said:
			
		

> Glad to see that the mystery got solved but I'm going to miss this thread.  It's been great.
> 
> And Welcome Home!


Oh, I suspect this thread will continue to be around in some form or another.  I suspect the term "hanname" will be bandied about this board for some time to come.  It will become legend like Rich's "LOOOOOOOng" hallways!!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Is *hanname* a noun, verb, adjective, or adverb?


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

Welcome Home Hanname!


----------



## Tamar

Oh, what will I do with my time now? This thread has been a hoot, and I've been having fun lurking. Thanks to the sleuths who figured it out.

Hanname....Welcome Home!


----------



## wtpclc

jpmom97 and hannamae - 

WELCOME HOME!!!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

CRSNDSNY said:
			
		

> Is *hanname* a noun, verb, adjective, or adverb?


Hanname is everything....


----------



## dianeschlicht

WELCOME HOME jpmom97 and hannamae


----------



## wdwstar

WELCOME HOME   HANNAME  &  JPMOM97


----------



## dianeschlicht

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Hanname is everything....


hanname is never having to apologize for being DVC!


----------



## Rash

I think Hanname is a great name for a rock band. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Here's the song list from the self-titled debut album:

1. Where is Greenban?
2. The Long Hallway
3. Migs
4. Bad Poetry
5. The Love Attic
6. Brother, Can You Fill My Mug?
7. ROFR Blues
8. Lime Green Dreamin'
9. Gettin' On The Naughty List
10. Seven Drifters, One Bedroom

Feel free to add your song title suggestions for the next album.


----------



## meuseman

Rash said:
			
		

> Feel free to add your song title suggestions for the next album.



The Rolling Stones cover:

You Can't Always Get The Room You Want


----------



## wdwstar

No rooms, put me on the waitlist


----------



## JeanJoe

Rash said:
			
		

> I think Hanname is a great name for a rock band.
> Feel free to add your song title suggestions for the next album.



They also released a kid's soundtrack. Including:
- Some day my waitlist will come
- Hanname matata

A disco single:
- Sunday to Thursday Night Fever


----------



## harleyquinn

Okay, I just spent a while reading through most of the pages of this post, and I have decided that because you are all such "wild and crazy guys"    that I simply must convince DH that DVC is for us!


I'm SOOO glad this mystery is solved!


----------



## wdwstar

gals too !


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Rash said:
			
		

> Feel free to add your song title suggestions for the next album.


 
It Ain't Easy Bein' Lime Green
Born to Ressie
Stairway to Grand Villa
Disney Vacation Club March
Duelin' Piano Men (jellyrolls theme)
Let it Be close to the elevators
The Waitlist is the Hardest Part
Under the Boardwalk Villas
You're making me Dis-ee
11 Month Window between my Wings
Can't Help Fallin in love with DVC


----------



## disneyeveryyear

What a super-sleuth you are!

I am not sure if I am glad that the mystery is solved, or sad that it is solved.

Even if this thread drops off page one, I will always know that I was one of the first five people without a life to get involved.    Not sure if that is good or bad.

Oh well,  on to more pressing matters, and as of right now, I am sad .


----------



## Laurabearz

50 ways to hanname your lover
livin the vida villas
Jumpin Jack Sparrow
Can you feel the Hanname tonight....


----------



## TW1

Dumpster View Blues
Its a jpmom97 Afterall
The Hanname Waltz
(She wore a) Lime-Green Beret
Do the Thread Bump
You Cant Always Add-On What You Want (But if you try sometime, you just might find, you add-on what you need.)
Do the OP-Pokey

And that holiday classic
Greenban Got Run Over By a Reindeer


----------



## wtpclc

TW1 said:
			
		

> Greenban Got Run Over By a Reindeer



 

Oh no!  Does that mean another mystery has been solved?!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Jumpin Jack Sparrow


 
Now THAT'S my kind of tune....


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

TW1 said:
			
		

> Greenban Got Run Over By a Reindeer


 
  

(Although in actuality if it was Greenban Versus Reindeer I think the Reindeer would be in worse shape--Tony's a BIG guy  )


----------



## JeanJoe

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> 50 ways to hanname your lover
> Can you feel the Hanname tonight....


I think hanname means something I did not know it meant!


----------



## JimMIA

CRSNDSNY said:
			
		

> Is *hanname* a noun, verb, adjective, or adverb?


 Yes...


----------



## SleepyatDVC

OMG!!!!

I opened this thread and found out we are all   HANNAME!!!     

What a hoot!  I definitely have no life either having read all 21 pages in one sitting!!  But at least I wasn't left hanging for over a week!!

Other DVC song tracks:

Someone's cooking Pig's Feet
Get off my SSR bus
My Resort is better than yours
Resale, Resale, where's my Resale?
Sign at the Mickeys
No turning back, after a one bedroom
I want a loaded Resale!


----------



## Laurabearz

How much is that resale in the window??

split stays split stays (ode to moving on the weekends)


----------



## dianeschlicht

"So looong, hallways...Aufiersein Hanname"
"More" (points)
"The wheels on the Disney bus "


----------



## 1BigDisneyFan

CRSNDSNY said:
			
		

> Is *hanname* a noun, verb, adjective, or adverb?



Hanname is a state of mind.

From Websters New Dictionary:

Hanname - an obsessive state of confusion which drives a person to re-read a particular BBS thread over an over again in the hope of clearing the state of confusion. Extremely contagious. Often accompanied with the compulsion to provide humorous and silly responses to said thread.

Usage:
Q: do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks?
A: Hanname!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

1BigDisneyFan said:
			
		

> Hanname is a state of mind.
> 
> From Websters New Dictionary:
> 
> Hanname - an obsessive state of confusion which drives a person to re-read a particular BBS thread over an over again in the hope of clearing the state of confusion. Extremely contagious. Often accompanied with the compulsion to provide humorous and silly responses to said thread.
> 
> Usage:
> Q: do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks?
> A: Hanname!


----------



## Mellie2162

I'm not sure why but I am absolutely amazed that this thread is still active....wow you guys just get on a roll an go dont ya?   

Oh well...here's to hanname!!!


----------



## Rash

Mellie2162 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why but I am absolutely amazed that this thread is still active....wow you guys just get on a roll an go dont ya?
> 
> Oh well...here's to hanname!!!


*The spirit of hanname shall never die!!!*


----------



## 1BigDisneyFan

"I'm in a hanname state of mind" (sung to the Billy Joel Tune, I'm in a New York State of Mind)


----------



## TW1




----------



## dianeschlicht

Now THAT'S cute!


----------



## Laurabearz

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S cute!


No it's HANNAME!!!


----------



## JeanJoe

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S cute!


And yet, somehow pleasantly disturbing.


----------



## Muushka

This thread reminds me of a secret club.  

My husband, who has been mildly interested in this thread (without actually reading it) had a suggestion for me.

We started a thread on the cruise board for the Christmas Wonder 2005 and no one seems to be going on it.  He suggested that I say that Hanname will also be on the cruise.  I told him that nobody on the cruise board will be impressed (or know what I am talking about!).


----------



## goofy4tink

Well now....now that I've actually read ALL those posts...you guys have me howling!!! Wish I had opened and read sooner. Hanname lives!!!   I will have to add it to my lime green tags in WDW!!!!


----------



## Kerlynne

Okay okay you guys have forced me to post.   I thought i wouldn't need to, but after reading  TW1 & JeanJoe's you guys had me laughing again. My dh is asking why I'm laughing, and I told him you won't get it, it won't be as funny, unless you read through the entire thing. See I started reading this last night, took me like an hour to get through, and I was laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes. I sent it to DH to read, and he's like, I'm not reading that, it's to long. I told him to split it up over two nights, that it was worth it. So here we almost 330 posts, and still just as funny.   
Thanks for making me  smile, on yet again, another rainy day.

 (Tune to whistle while your work) Hanname while I work!   
~Kerri


----------



## BCVOwner2002

I'm surprised that none of us have a new tag added to our profiles.  

I leave in the morning for WDW but couldn't go without checking in one more time!  I'm not taking my computer this trip so I won't be checking in until I return.  Hanname to all and to all a good week!  

Annmarie


----------



## chimera

Boy...go away for a week at OKW and look what happens while you're gone!  I can't believe I just read a 22-page thread without skipping any posts.  

Love the song titles!  I have actual tears from some of them!
To add a couple:
Pour Some Hanname on Me
Unchained Hanname
Saratoga Dreamin'
All I Want for Christmas is my Two Add-Ons
Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Pool Hoppin' Bikini


----------



## slk537

"I Will Survive (The Waitlist)"
"Dude Looks Like a DVCer"
"I Just Called to Say Any One Bedrooms at Boardwalk Villas?"
"I'm Dreaming of a Lime Green Hanname"
"Like a Bridge Over Crescent Lake Waters"
"I've Got DIS, Under My Skin"
"Lime Green Rain"
"Somewhere Over the Hanname"
"Circle of Hanname"


----------



## Laurabearz

BCVOwner2002 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that none of us have a new tag added to our profiles.
> 
> I leave in the morning for WDW but couldn't go without checking in one more time!  I'm not taking my computer this trip so I won't be checking in until I return.  Hanname to all and to all a good week!
> 
> Annmarie



Have fun!!!! 

I am busy this weekend running an art fair (woo hoo) so I too will be AFK, but the Hanname spirit will help me get thru the next two days!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

More song titles:

H-A-N   N-A-M   E-E-E-E-E   (The Mickey Mouse Club)
Here I come to Hanname!      (Mighty Mouse Theme)
When you wish upon Hanname
I can show you Hanname
Oh, I just can't wait to Hanname

Live long and Hanname!


----------



## mbw12

Oh my god.....I am laughing so hard that I crying reading some of these posts....they are hysterical!  Add me to the list of warped lime green hanname's from the DVC!!!!

Bobbi


----------



## dianeschlicht

LOL, back on page one, I asked a simple question of what the OP was trying to ask, and look what we have now!  This thread has deteriorated into the comedy hour!    I certainly hope the OP comes back soon and acknowledges the fun we have had and takes it in the spirit in which is was intended...for good fun!


----------



## JeanJoe

There have been many who've asked, what exactly is this... hanname?

Well, perhaps this might help.

====

(cue cheesy lounge music)

When you're longing to roam, so you'll hear "Welcome Home!",
That's hanname.

When you're feeling real jazzed, 'cuz your ROFR has passed,
That's hanname.

====

Any other verses?


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

(Edited to add) I just realized after re-reading the previous post you wanted us to add you your tune.  But I wrote this already, so here it is anyway.  

Hannamae Doo dah
Hannamae- A
My oh my 
DVC is the way

Plenty of Great trips 
Comin' our way
Hanname Doo-dah
Hannamae-A

Got the DIS boards on my 'puter
It's the best, it's actual
DVC is satisfactual

Hannamae Doo Dah
Hannamae A
My oh my 
DVC is the way

Plenty of Great Trips
Comin' Our way
Hanname doo dah
Hanname AAAAA!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I did see a post from jpmom97 on the Dining Board yesterday in response to one the dining reports but I haven't seen her Mom, Hanna Mae anywhere on the Dis...

Live long and Hanname!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> (Edited to add) I just realized after re-reading the previous post you wanted us to add you your tune.  But I wrote this already, so here it is anyway.
> 
> Hannamae Doo dah
> Hannamae- A
> My oh my
> DVC is the way
> 
> Plenty of Great trips
> Comin' our way
> Hanname Doo-dah
> Hannamae-A
> 
> Got the DIS boards on my 'puter
> It's the best, it's actual
> DVC is satisfactual
> 
> Hannamae Doo Dah
> Hannamae A
> My oh my
> DVC is the way
> 
> Plenty of Great Trips
> Comin' Our way
> Hanname doo dah
> Hanname AAAAA!


----------



## JeanJoe

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> I did see a post from jpmom97 on the Dining Board yesterday in response to one the dining reports but I haven't seen her Mom, Hanna Mae anywhere on the Dis...
> 
> Live long and Hanname!



Wow, she's back! I don't want to PM her,  because others have already, but has anyone who did PM her heard back? I'm still wondering what the reaction will be.

Someone could start a poll, for guessing the response:
1) amused
2) bemused
3) disgusted
4) horrified
5) embarrassed
6) completely apathetic
7) Hanname!
8) I am a talking horse


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

It kinda seems that she's ignoring it...surely she received all the PM's...if she reads this thread all the way through, I would think she'd be laughing at some point  

Live long and Hanname


----------



## Rash

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Wow, she's back! I don't want to PM her,  because others have already, but has anyone who did PM her heard back? I'm still wondering what the reaction will be.
> 
> Someone could start a poll, for guessing the response:
> 1) amused
> 2) bemused
> 3) disgusted
> 4) horrified
> 5) embarrassed
> 6) completely apathetic
> 7) Hanname!
> 8) I am a talking horse


I choose 8).


----------



## dianeschlicht

I haven't received an answer to my PM to her yet.  In fact, she has not read it yet.  Maybe she doesn't know how to do the PM system here.


----------



## dis-happy

Just back from a week at WDW and a stay at the BCV.   Glad you guys kept so busy....


Here's a song---

They Say That Catching Up is Hard To Do (on this thread, that is)



BTW, there was a great new drink up on the board at SAB--The Hurricane Hanname.


----------



## Bradder

This has got me fascinated!


----------



## Nanajo1

I've read all the posts just for the Hanname it.


----------



## Laurabearz

Bradder said:
			
		

> This has got me fascinated!



Welcome to the DIS

How Hanname of you to make your first DIS post to this thread!

Lets all welcome Bradder!

 :thewave:


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Welcome to the Dis, Bradder!!!!!!

What was your CM job in the 70'S?

Live long and Hanname!


----------



## wtpclc

I can't believe this is still going!

Great new songs!

idratherbe...  too funny!

Welcome Bradder!  Great choice for your first post!!

For all of you who were not here in teh beginning and read all the way through in one sitting, your worse than those of us without a life back on the first pages! 

I must agree with the one who posted "Catching Up is Hard to do!"


----------



## Laurabearz

Lovely day today.... sun is out, no sign of rain, getting ready to pack for HHI.... Life is good....


----------



## Bradder

Thank you for all the warm welcomes - been lurking around this forum for a long time but "Hanname" simply compelled me to join  .

Was one of the firstl "10,000" at DWD and worked as a full-time Casual Regular CM in FL Operations. I have to say that those were some of the most enjoyable, and educational, years of my life. Interestingly, I just ran across a box containing my "1 Year Service" pin as well as some of a lot of other old locker items - incuding the first publication of the Eyes and Ears!  Brought back many terrific memories.

Just wish I had found my Micky Mouse Hanname decoder ring


----------



## AreWeThereYet

Is anyone keeping stats on the DIS - this has to be a "fastest to 350 posts" or close to it.  Maybe 'hanname' will become one of those terms we will refer to when we need a good reference like "you really hanname'ed that one"....


----------



## Laurabearz

AreWeThereYet said:
			
		

> Is anyone keeping stats on the DIS - this has to be a "fastest to 350 posts" or close to it.  Maybe 'hanname' will become one of those terms we will refer to when we need a good reference like "you really hanname'ed that one"....


Funny you mentioned this... just last night I looked up threads sorted by number of replies and total times viewed  for all the threads in this fourm.... 

We rank Third in both catagories....  

And Diane... your the number one poster to this thread


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Funny you mentioned this... just last night I looked up threads sorted by number of replies and total times viewed  for all the threads in this fourm....
> 
> We rank Third in both catagories....



Beca better watch out........  

I'm at #5 on replies and hold down the 19th and 20th on views....


----------



## AreWeThereYet

I just did a google search on 'hanname'.  This thread comes up #1.

(#2 is for a user from the "yound adults with fibro" forum...definitely a different group).


----------



## JeanJoe

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> And Diane... your the number one poster to this thread



In keeping with the first few pages of this thread, I believe the # of posts made to this thread list could be used as an accurate "Who is in most need of getting a life" list. I am proud, horrified, and frankly not surprised to find that I rank right up there.

I need to get a hanname.


----------



## JeanJoe

AreWeThereYet said:
			
		

> I just did a google search on 'hanname'.  This thread comes up #1.


Can you imagine the abject confusion of those poor folks who are searching for the Asian cherry blossom festival?

"I don't know, I googled 'hanname' for the cherry blossom festival, and the first 334 hits were to a bunch of lunatics at this 'DISboards' thing."


----------



## chimera

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Funny you mentioned this... just last night I looked up threads sorted by number of replies and total times viewed  for all the threads in this fourm....
> 
> We rank Third in both catagories....
> 
> And Diane... your the number one poster to this thread




Dumb question of the day:

How can you tell who's posted how many times to each thread?  must require a level of hanname that I do not yet possess.


----------



## JCW

Can I join your hanname club?  Can I, can I?  Please, please?


----------



## dianeschlicht

I just wish the OP would check in here!  She hasn't even viewed my PM to her yet.  I wonder if she has read the thread?  Jeeze, hope we didn't scare her off!  I suspect this one will go down in DVC/community board history!


----------



## dgaston

If only we had done a better job of working in "palmolive", "long BWV hallways", and "eating cans of corn on Main Street" we could probably move into No 1 position!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I just wish the OP would check in here!  She hasn't even viewed my PM to her yet.  I wonder if she has read the thread?  Jeeze, hope we didn't scare her off!  I suspect this one will go down in DVC/community board history!


I checked and she was logged in the DIS today.... I was going to PM you to see if she read your PM, but then I thought that was going a bit overboard...  

To see how many times a person has posted to a thread, just click on the number of posts count and it will pop up a window with the breakdown. HTH


----------



## dianeschlicht

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> I checked and she was logged in the DIS today.... I was going to PM you to see if she read your PM, but then I thought that was going a bit overboard...
> 
> To see how many times a person has posted to a thread, just click on the number of posts count and it will pop up a window with the breakdown. HTH


I never knew about that feature before!  LOL, you trying to catch up to me?


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

And who said bad threads never die?
I remember the one I innocently started that had all kinds of namecalling and rude behaviors going on....
This thread was so fun and so refreshing!!!!!
Don't think I want to let it go, without a trace, into the wide blue hanname!


----------



## dianeschlicht

I know what you mean, CB1!  This thread has been good for the DVC/CB!


----------



## JeanJoe

JCW said:
			
		

> Can I join your hanname club?  Can I, can I?  Please, please?


If you've read this far into the hanname thread, like it or not, you already have!


----------



## wtpclc

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> "I don't know, I googled 'hanname' for the cherry blossom festival, and the first 334 hits were to a bunch of lunatics at this 'DISboards' thing."


   

I would just like to thank Laurabearz, Diane, and JeanJoe for have less of a life than me!  Wow!  I would not have guessed I posted 21 times to this thread (make that 22)!  

I'm with you CB!  Except I'd call it a wide lime green hanname!


----------



## OneMoreTry

idratherbeinwdw[font=Comic Sans MS said:
			
		

> DVC is satisfactual[/font]




 

And "Members are Hanname!"


----------



## TW1

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> I was going to PM you...


Hey, aren't you off to HHI soon? Enjoy your trip! May the Hanname be with you!


----------



## barb45

This is soooo pathetic.  I can't believe that I went on the boards for "just a few minutes".  I decided to check the DVC boards "quickly" because I have so much to do today.  I skipped over this thread because I had no idea what it would be about but saw reference to it in some other threads so I just had to take a "quick" peak to see what it was about.  Well here I am 45 minutes later!!  Thanks alot you guys!  Anyway I am anxious to see jdmom's reaction also.  The thing that has me curious though is that when I post a question on the boards, I usually check back several times a day to see all the helpful answers.  Isn't it kind of strange we haven't heard back????

Oh yeah - and thanks for the laughs.


----------



## sheryl0521

Here is my .02...    I always took "hanname" to mean ...




  *CHEERS! *


----------



## wtpclc

barb45 - Welcome to the Hanname!

I still like Diane's definition best.  I'd quote the post, but don't have an hour to find it.

O'Hana means family and Hanname means DVC/DIS family. 

That means nobody gets left behind or forgotten.  Greenban?  Dr Tomorrow?

ETA:  I could drink to Hanname!


----------



## Laurabearz

TW1 said:
			
		

> Hey, aren't you off to HHI soon? Enjoy your trip! May the Hanname be with you!


We leave Friday!!! 

If you have love in your heart...,. hanname is everywhere!


----------



## JCW

Hey, just noticed, I am now a Mousketeer, thanks to this thread.

I'm so happy I can Hanname


----------



## barb45

Wow - when do you become a Mousekeeter?  I just looked back at my post and I'm one too - just don't know when that happened!


----------



## Cmadsen

for a meer $9.95, you, too, can have your very own "Remember the Hanname" lime green tee shirt!

(I can't believe I'm back on this thread!  It's true, I missed you all.)


----------



## mark&sue

I was meaning to go to bed ages ago but thought I would just check this thread.   I have jet lag as just got back to UK from WDW at the weekend now I really will not sleep tonight but will fall asleep at work tomorrow dreaming of migs!



Susan


----------



## lenshanem

Hey, I'm coming in late on this one. So what is the final verdict on what hanname means?!?   

(Sorry, I'm too tired to read all these pages!   )


----------



## Laurabearz

lenshanem said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm coming in late on this one. So what is the final verdict on what hanname means?!?
> 
> (Sorry, I'm too tired to read all these pages!   )



I would like to explain the final verdict on what hanname means but I am afraid it would take 26 pages of posts to do it....


----------



## jenny2

26 pages!!  I'm impressed!  I was popping in here every now and then to keep up with the hanname saga... and figured it would die when the mystery was solved.  Yet here we are still, lol!

I think it's even funnier that the OP doesn't even know what she's started    !

Hanname to you all!  (and I mean that in the nicest way    )


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

While I read much of this I didn't read the whole 26 or so pages.  Right now if you Google "hanname" the top two hits of the 818 results are right here on the Dis-Boards.  The OP has actually created something that Google recognizes.

Didn't Shakespeare say "To Hanname or not to Hannane?"  I say choose to Hanname. (Not that there's anything wrong with those who choose not to).

HBC


----------



## Rash

lenshanem said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm coming in late on this one. So what is the final verdict on what hanname means?!?
> 
> (Sorry, I'm too tired to read all these pages!   )


Ironically, haname means "one who reads all the pages".


----------



## cog

*giggle* i thought this post was going to be about "harrambe" in dak.


----------



## Disneylovers

Rash said:
			
		

> Ironically, haname means "one who reads all the pages".


Well then, I am haname, because, I have sat here and read all 26 pages!!!  At about page 10 I hoped to learn the mystery that is haname, but by page, oh I don't know anymore what page it was, they all ran together, I just wanted to read all of the song lyrics.  Anyways, I think I've got to get off of here now.

Haname to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## jnrrt

barb45 said:
			
		

> Wow - when do you become a Mousekeeter?  I just looked back at my post and I'm one too - just don't know when that happened!



barb45, I really don't know for sure, but I've been trying to figure that out because of another thread.  I think it happens at 75 posts.  I think you're closer to a DIS cast member!  And now I really think I'm right, since I just saw someone who has 74 as Earning My Ears, and JCW has 76.

It's not hanname sleuthing, but it's something, darn it.


----------



## jnrrt

cog said:
			
		

> *giggle* i thought this post was going to be about "harrambe" in dak.


 
Oh, good gosh, I hope I'm not supposed to know what that means!  Don't people see what you can start with phrases people don't understand!


----------



## mouseclick1

DS (15) wanted to get on the computer, but I got on before him.  Told him I just wanted to check my email.  He said, "Yeah right, check your email and a little bit of Hanname".  

Teens think they are so smart!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Yes, your teen must think  he is obiwanhanname or something.  (boy sometimes i just crack myself up)


----------



## dianeschlicht

Shan, I think the answer was around page  20.


----------



## Laurabearz

Actually it is more like page 17 AKA 10 pages ago........


----------



## lisareniff

Happy Birthday Cat said:
			
		

> While I read much of this I didn't read the whole 26 or so pages.  Right now if you Google "hanname" the top two hits of the 818 results are right here on the Dis-Boards.  The OP has actually created something that Google recognizes.
> 
> HBC



WOW!!!  That's so funny!    

BTW my DH was chuckling after seeing your "knowledge is good" quote.  I don't know Animal House on a Disney forum?!?!


----------



## lenshanem

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Shan, I think the answer was around page  20.



Thank you Diane. I was curious, but not curious enough to read all of now 27 pages worth!   

I just kept seeing hanname popping up all over the boards and I figured somebody would clue me in.   

Time on the computer is short now that the kids are out of school!


----------



## LeftCoaster

wtpclc said:
			
		

> barb45 - Welcome to the Hanname!
> 
> I still like Diane's definition best.  I'd quote the post, but don't have an hour to find it.
> 
> O'Hana means family and Hanname means DVC/DIS family.
> 
> That means nobody gets left behind or forgotten.  Greenban?  Dr Tomorrow?
> 
> ETA:  I could drink to Hanname!




Let's alter it a little.  Hanname means DVC/Dis Family.  And Family means no one runs out of points.  Ever.  

So, since I need to borrow some points this year.....


----------



## JeanJoe

lenshanem said:
			
		

> Thank you Diane. I was curious, but not curious enough to read all of now 27 pages worth!
> 
> I just kept seeing hanname popping up all over the boards and I figured somebody would clue me in.



I think any DVC DIS board people who also visit the other DIS boards should casually slip "hanname" into their posts, as if *everyone* should know what it means.

You know: blah blah blah blah and that made it a really hanname day so I blah blah blah blah

Decades from now, when your kids or grandkids are in high school and going "Woah, that's just SO hanname!" you'll be able to smirk and know how it all started.

"My only hope is that we never lose sight of one thing, that it was all started by a mig."

Hanname to all.


----------



## dianeschlicht

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> (snip)
> "My only hope is that we never lose sight of one thing, that it was all started by a mig."
> 
> Hanname to all.


LOL!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> "My only hope is that we never lose sight of one thing, that it was all started by a mig."
> 
> Hanname to all.


 
Hysterical JeanJoe!  Thanks for starting my day off with a hugh laugh!!  

Mar'


----------



## dianeschlicht

FYI, the OP still hasn't opened my PM to her back when this started.


----------



## TW1

I was trying to explain Hanname to my spouse when we got on a tangent about words that don't have a clear meaning, but rather a feeling.  There's a German word, Gemütlichkeit, that connotes more of a feeling than actually being a noun. Here's a rough definition:
Gemütlichkeit is a German abstract noun whose closest English equivalent is cosiness. However, rather than basically just describing a place as not too large, well-heated and nicely furnished (a cosy room, a cosy flat), Gemütlichkeit connotes, much more than cosiness, the notion of belonging, social acceptance, cheerfulness, the absence of anything hectic and the spending of quality time in a place as described above. The similar word gezelligheid in Dutch language has an own German equivalent (Geselligkeit), which means staying together in a "gemütlich" atmosphere.

Queen Victoria is said to have been one of the first to use the adjective gemütlich in English. Today, the word is frequently used in descriptions of holiday destinations. Gemütlichkeit may be sought by adults as well as young people, who do not necessarily always prefer excitement.​Hanname is Gemütlichkeit.


----------



## dianeschlicht

TW1 said:
			
		

> I was trying to explain Hanname to my spouse when we got on a tangent about words that don't have a clear meaning, but rather a feeling.  There's a German word, Gemütlichkeit, that connotes more of a feeling than actually being a noun. Here's a rough definition:
> Gemütlichkeit is a German abstract noun whose closest English equivalent is cosiness. However, rather than basically just describing a place as not too large, well-heated and nicely furnished (a cosy room, a cosy flat), Gemütlichkeit connotes, much more than cosiness, the notion of belonging, social acceptance, cheerfulness, the absence of anything hectic and the spending of quality time in a place as described above. The similar word gezelligheid in Dutch language has an own German equivalent (Geselligkeit), which means staying together in a "gemütlich" atmosphere.
> 
> Queen Victoria is said to have been one of the first to use the adjective gemütlich in English. Today, the word is frequently used in descriptions of holiday destinations. Gemütlichkeit may be sought by adults as well as young people, who do not necessarily always prefer excitement.​Hanname is Gemütlichkeit.


LOL, I actually thought about Gemutlichkeit a few days ago!  Good one!


----------



## wtpclc

LeftCoaster said:
			
		

> Let's alter it a little.  Hanname means DVC/Dis Family.  And Family means no one runs out of points.  Ever.
> 
> So, since I need to borrow some points this year.....



   Nice try. 

"It was all started by a mig."    

FWIW - I really think you are not hanname unless you read all posts.  Kinda like the road to Hana in HI.  Where it's more the journey than the destination.  I wish jpmom97 or hannamae would come back.  I hope we haven't insulted them or scared tehm off by being totally off the wall!

ETA:  Believe it or not, no pun intended with Road to Hana.  It does seem fitting, though.


----------



## Nanajo1

TW1 said:
			
		

> I was trying to explain Hanname to my spouse when we got on a tangent about words that don't have a clear meaning, but rather a feeling.  There's a German word, Gemütlichkeit, that connotes more of a feeling than actually being a noun. Here's a rough definition:
> Gemütlichkeit is a German abstract noun whose closest English equivalent is cosiness. However, rather than basically just describing a place as not too large, well-heated and nicely furnished (a cosy room, a cosy flat), Gemütlichkeit connotes, much more than cosiness, the notion of belonging, social acceptance, cheerfulness, the absence of anything hectic and the spending of quality time in a place as described above. The similar word gezelligheid in Dutch language has an own German equivalent (Geselligkeit), which means staying together in a "gemütlich" atmosphere.
> 
> Queen Victoria is said to have been one of the first to use the adjective gemütlich in English. Today, the word is frequently used in descriptions of holiday destinations. Gemütlichkeit may be sought by adults as well as young people, who do not necessarily always prefer excitement.​Hanname is Gemütlichkeit.


Now we can say we read the DIS for it's educationally value!


----------



## meuseman

Hanname everyone!!!

I just got back from SSR last night.  We had a wonderful time.  We are convinced that we are buying DVC now.  We just have to wait until we close on the house!!!!


----------



## lllovell

*banging my head on the keyboard*

I can't believe I read the whole thing....and I was doing soooooooooo good - not coming into this thread...but could you all let it die - no...you have to lure me in....


----------



## dis-happy

Disneylovers said:
			
		

> Haname to all, and to all a good night!




I think that Disneylovers is onto something here....Hanname Holidays!

Merry Hanname
Happy Hanname
Hanname New Year!

Coming soon...4th of Hanname


----------



## CRSNDSNY

meuseman said:
			
		

> Hanname everyone!!!
> 
> I just got back from SSR last night. We had a wonderful time. We are convinced that we are buying DVC now. We just have to wait until we close on the house!!!!


_GREAT_ news!!! Congrats!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Just when I thought I had cleaned up my keyboard 
(nasty habit of spewing coffee out when I   )

along comes the newest, and by far, the best:

"It was all started by a mig.....'
Needless to say, I wasted my starbucks on my keyboard and now the keyboard is wasted. (Actually, I've learned that if I let it dry out for a week, it all comes back...how hanname!!!!)

Then I finally figured out how to tell how many posts I've had on this thread...and it was depressingly low. (5)

But I was one of the first!!!!!

Is Gemutlichkeit similar to lagniappe???????
Lagniappe is a little easier for me to spell.

Sign me, 
obiwanhanname for the unforeseeable future.


----------



## TW1

Could be, but when I think of lagniappe, I think of the Keurig coffe maker the boss just installed this morning. Whooppee!  We're working late tonight!


----------



## MLK-RI

I Just wanted to check in and admit that I too have been living la vida hanname and lurking since day one here. I've totally enjoyed the humor, tangents and the re-focus as each page goes by. At around post 290 I thought well I will post number 300 just for the hanname of it, whether I have something constructive to say or not. But 300 flew by as I was checking something else and so I let it drop. Now that I've also missed 400 I simply couldn't sit on the sidelines any more but had to let you all know how much I continue to enjoy checking in and really do hope the OP comes back sometime.

Hanname to you all!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

I can't BELIEVE that I have only posted here 6, VI, six, times. 
I DEMAND a recount!


----------



## lenshanem

wtpclc said:
			
		

> FWIW - I really think you are not hanname unless you read all posts.



Guess I won't be hanname then.


----------



## Nanajo1

My sponsor said I was doing so well, only two post to this thread and now I've slipped and had to post. Hanname made me do it!


----------



## Tooneric

Somehow I've avoided this post until now. I just sat at my desk and read all 28 pages. I had to know! I guess I'm hanname. And I'm very late... I can here it now...

DW: "So where have you been?"
Me: "Oh, I went drinking after work."
DW: "No you didn't. You've been DISing again!"
Me: "Hanname."
DW: Don't you talk to me that way!


----------



## AreWeThereYet

Tooneric said:
			
		

> DW: "So where have you been?"
> Me: "Oh, I went drinking after work."
> DW: "No you didn't. You've been DISing again!"
> Me: "Hanname."
> DW: Don't you talk to me that way!



     You must have been listening to me and DW when I got home today.....

If you're happy and you know it Hanname,
If you're happy and you know it Hanname,
If you're happy and you know it and your face will surely show it 
If you're happy and you know it Hanname.

AWTY


----------



## Laurabearz

AreWeThereYet said:
			
		

> You must have been listening to me and DW when I got home today.....
> 
> If you're happy and you know it Hanname,
> If you're happy and you know it Hanname,
> If you're happy and you know it and your face will surely show it
> If you're happy and you know it Hanname.
> 
> AWTY


This will be our Hilton Head theme song!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

I just had to answer a "mig" question over on the other DVC board.  Hanname!


----------



## meuseman

Hanname!
When I was at SSR yesterday, I noticed that the migs do not say "Saratoga Springs" on them.  Just "DVC Member"


----------



## JeanJoe

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Just when I thought I had cleaned up my keyboard
> (nasty habit of spewing coffee out when I   )
> 
> along comes the newest, and by far, the best:
> 
> "It was all started by a mig.....'
> Needless to say, I wasted my starbucks on my keyboard and now the keyboard is wasted. (Actually, I've learned that if I let it dry out for a week, it all comes back...how hanname!!!!)



Glad you liked it -- hope your keyboard is OK


----------



## EsmeraldaX

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> I think the OP wants to know if SSR is selling Russian fighter jets.
> 
> MG



      

This thread is fantastic.


----------



## Sparx

I am laughing sooo hard right now!


----------



## wdw4us

I have read all 28 pages.  At least some of you only read 8 or so, I read them all with the hopes of finding out the meaning -all for naught.

Drat, off to bed, will check  in the morning.

denise


----------



## MELSMICE

hanname to all of you!!!  It sounds like something they say at AK!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Can someone PUHLEEZE hanname a tissue????  

I have finished the requirement to be in the hanname club. I have read all 29 pages, 422 posts to this thread, and now my stomach is so cramped, and my eyes are burning from tears. I thought I had gotten my laughter under control, until the song lyrics started!!!! 

I am missing LOST because of this thread. Oh well, there's always hanname!


----------



## Fortuosity

*Fortuosity Was Here
6/8/05*


----------



## eeyore45

Disney1fan2002 said:
			
		

> Can someone PUHLEEZE hanname a tissue????
> 
> I have finished the requirement to be in the hanname club. I have read all 29 pages, 422 posts to this thread, and now my stomach is so cramped, and my eyes are burning from tears. I thought I had gotten my laughter under control, until the song lyrics started!!!!
> 
> I am missing LOST because of this thread. Oh well, there's always hanname!



You hanname did it now!!    at your post on the other community board hanname thread, and I had to go in and re edit my post....

 

Hanname on....

*eeyore45 was here*


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

You know, I've tried really hard to stay out of this...but just can't.  Here goes:

Hanname (sung to the tune Volare)

Hanname, whoa, oh, oh, oh
What are they? whoa, oh, oh, oh
No wonder my happy heart sings (yeah, yeah)
This word has given me wings
(Hanname) yeah, yeah, yeah
To go buy a mig at the Springs...


----------



## cog

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Oh, good gosh, I hope I'm not supposed to know what that means!  Don't people see what you can start with phrases people don't understand!


  Harrambe is the name of the "town" in Africa.  Not sure if I spelled it right.


----------



## Laurabearz

The cat is out of the DVC bag.... 

More Hanname to go around.


----------



## LeftCoaster

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> This will be our Hilton Head theme song!!!



and don't forget....

You put your left foot in
you take your left foot out
you put your left foot in 
and you shake it all about
you do the hanname and turn yourself around
that's what it's all about!


----------



## ophie

Okay, I really just read every single post.  Wow!  When I saw "hanname" pop up on my New Posts page, I just let it go... I figured "eh, inside joke that I won't get," but it just kept going, so I felt compelled to look.  And now... 400+ posts later, all I can say is...

 
hanname...
Dream a dream.
hanname...
Set it free.
hanname 
Trust your heart.
Just believe.


----------



## gjw007

Interesting comments but you might think international since the pictures shows a young soldier in uniform.  While this might not be correct, it does provide some insight.  From http://www.uppercrustindia.com/6crust/six/restaurant1.htm, "And Japan declares a special national holiday, "Hanname", just so that people might see the sakura blossoming!"  I've also came across it as a Finnish name.


----------



## pogo791

Whoa, Gary, ix-nay on hanname being a Finnish name. (Unless you spell it Hannele, which I'll admit is close. It's the Finnish version of Hannah.)
And as for Cog's post - Harrambe - (sp? Harambee?) is indeed the name of the town in Africa at WDW, but I recall that it is Swahili for "let's pull together" (as in "let's all cooperate").
And now that I think of it - this entire thread has been about DISers and harrambe - I've never seen so many people having so much fun pulling together: everyone working on solving the meaning of hanname!


----------



## dsneygirl

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I just had to answer a "mig" question over on the other DVC board.  Hanname!



I think that was me.


----------



## JeanJoe

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> The cat is out of the DVC bag....
> 
> More Hanname to go around.



Brings new meaning to DVC's marketing slogan: "Have you heard about Disney's best kept secret?"   "Oh sure. hanname."


----------



## pw2pp

I don't have time to read the entire thread.....
did the OP ever come back to tell us what hanname means?


----------



## Disney1fan2002

pw2pp said:
			
		

> I don't have time to read the entire thread.....
> did the OP ever come back to tell us what hanname means?




We will never tell!


----------



## pogo791

But reading the entire thread is what hanname is all about!

Oh, well. If you want the Reader's Digest version, look at JeanJoe's post (no. 252) way back on page 17. That was wonderful detective work, and solved the mystery (at least for most of us).

But really, jumping directly to that post is like skipping to the end of a Disney movie - you know how it turns out, but you're missing out on the fun of getting there!


----------



## JeanJoe

pogo791 said:
			
		

> But reading the entire thread is what hanname is all about!


Yes, that's how I feel. I'll go with Diane's definition:



> OHANA means family in hawaiian, but HANNAME means DIS/DVC family on the boards!
> 
> __________________
> Disneydiane


----------



## pw2pp

Okay, I just read post # ___  (don't want to give it away)  on page __  of this thread and I have to say JeanJoe you are amazing!!  Awesome detective skills you have   

Hanname to all!


----------



## gjw007

pogo791 said:
			
		

> Whoa, Gary, ix-nay on hanname being a Finnish name. (Unless you spell it Hannele, which I'll admit is close. It's the Finnish version of Hannah.)
> And as for Cog's post - Harrambe - (sp? Harambee?) is indeed the name of the town in Africa at WDW, but I recall that it is Swahili for "let's pull together" (as in "let's all cooperate").
> And now that I think of it - this entire thread has been about DISers and harrambe - I've never seen so many people having so much fun pulling together: everyone working on solving the meaning of hanname!



Perhaps, but the first time I saw this was as a name of a Finnish writer.


----------



## jenny2

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Brings new meaning to DVC's marketing slogan: "Have you heard about Disney's best kept secret?"   "Oh sure. hanname."



OK... so who will be the first one to quiz a DVC guide on this?

Prospective Buyer:  "Yeah, DVC sounds wonderful.  But what about hanname?"
Guide:  "Huh?"
"You know... hanname.  It's all the rage with DVCers."
"Sorry... I have no idea what you're talking about"
"Oh... just forget it..."


----------



## dianeschlicht

jenny2 said:
			
		

> OK... so who will be the first one to quiz a DVC guide on this?
> 
> Prospective Buyer:  "Yeah, DVC sounds wonderful.  But what about hanname?"
> Guide:  "Huh?"
> "You know... hanname.  It's all the rage with DVCers."
> "Sorry... I have no idea what you're talking about"
> "Oh... just forget it..."


LOL!  Maybe we should all call our guides and warn them!


----------



## dis-happy

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Brings new meaning to DVC's marketing slogan: "Have you heard about Disney's best kept secret?"   "Oh sure. hanname."


----------



## mamaprincess

Has Haname left the building?  I wonder if I said Haname at check-in would they then give me a room with the DTD view?  I never get it with just a request.  Perhaps there is some power we can wield with Haname whereby everytime we say it to a cast member at our home resorts, they go into a trance and automatically grant our requests.  Perhaps we have found the way to avoid the infamous dumpster view at vwl.


----------



## Pluto4Pres

This is an amazing thread.  It reminds me of an old movie(?) where some pilots are flying over a remote island where the native inhabitants have never been disturbed by modern civilization and they throw out an empty Coke bottle.  The tribe then develops an entire religion based on the "sacred object" (empty Coke bottle) sent to them by the gods.   So here we have a "hanname" dropped into our remote virtual world and we now have developed our own cult.  And the "pilot" who dropped it flys off into the distance without knowing what she has caused.  ...Now I'm off to Sasatoga Speings to buy a sacred mig to celebrate the 4th of hanname...


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Pluto4Pres said:
			
		

> This is an amazing thread. It reminds me of an old movie(?) where some pilots are flying over a remote island where the native inhabitants have never been disturbed by modern civilization and they throw out an empty Coke bottle. The tribe then develops an entire religion based on the "sacred object" (empty Coke bottle) sent to them by the gods. So here we have a "hanname" dropped into our remote virtual world and we now have developed our own cult. And the "pilot" who dropped it flys off into the distance without knowing what she has caused. ...Now I'm off to Sasatoga Speings to buy a sacred mig to celebrate the 4th of hanname...


 
One of my favorite movies! It's called "The Gods Must Be Crazy".  Excellent analogy--I wish I thought of it first, LOL.


----------



## mamaprincess

I mispelled Hanname in my previous post and would normally edit it but I fear the power of Hanname will somehow punish me for correcting spellings in this thread.  Hanname is a beautiful but fearsome, and powerful thing.  One must not disturb the balance of hanname by correcting spellings in this thread. May The Hanname be with you.


----------



## jnrrt

cog said:
			
		

> *giggle* i thought this post was going to be about "harrambe" in dak.



Oh, cog, I knew the "Harrambe" part (and no, I have no idea how to spell it either, but your spelling looks good!), but it was the "in dak" that had me guessing.  And all together, it had a very hanname feel, in a hanname way.

So please, enlighten me!  I don't know if I can take another mystery...


----------



## mamaprincess

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Oh, cog, I knew the "Harrambe" part (and no, I have no idea how to spell it either, but your spelling looks good!), but it was the "in dak" that had me guessing.  And all together, it had a very hanname feel, in a hanname way.
> 
> So please, enlighten me!  I don't know if I can take another mystery...


I think he means dakkar.   I'll google it and get back to you.


----------



## mamaprincess

It's dakar senegal.  Hope that helps.  Hanname .


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Oh, cog, I knew the "Harrambe" part (and no, I have no idea how to spell it either, but your spelling looks good!), but it was the "in dak" that had me guessing. And all together, it had a very hanname feel, in a hanname way.
> 
> So please, enlighten me! I don't know if I can take another mystery...


 
I am not sure if this is what you're asking but DAK=Disney's Animal Kingdom

Mar'


----------



## WebmasterCricket




----------



## dianeschlicht

You know, I just re-read the thread, and way back on page 13 or so, I jokingly suggested that perhaps someone was posting under the OPs user name.  Funny, but we had the solution WAY before we knew we did!  This thread is definitely one to go down in the annals of infamy!


----------



## mamaprincess

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> I am not sure if this is what you're asking but DAK=Disney's Animal Kingdom
> 
> Mar'


ahhh my dear watson, or am I watson an you're sherlock.  Leave it to me to make it far deeper than what it is.    There is only room for one mystery on this thread all others must be solved immediately or suffer the wrath of HANNAME!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> ahhh my dear watson, or am I watson an you're sherlock. Leave it to me to make it far deeper than what it is. There is only room for one mystery on this thread all others must be solved immediately or suffer the wrath of HANNAME!


 
Elementary my dear Watson.


----------



## wickey's friend

1.  I'm not a DVCer (yet, but I'm constantly working on DH for it!), but I was drawn to the thread by the hannama force that is with me.

2.  I too have spit out coffee on this thread that I have just spent 30+ minutes reading from start to finish.

3.  "If you're happy and you know it, hannama" did me in. LOL!!!!

Hannamae everybody!


----------



## jnrrt

Oh, Sherlock and Watson, you're fabulous.  Either way, it works for me.

And how funny that "DAK" I would probably have figured out, but "dak" was just too tough.

These acronymns make me nuts - my friend's license plate starts with DCA and I  cannot see it without muttering, "Disney's California Adventure" in my head, and then thinking that I really am an addict.  I need help...

I wonder what HANNAME would stand for?

Hah!  I have issued the challenge!  Do you pick up the gauntlet?


----------



## ophie

jnrrt said:
			
		

> I wonder what HANNAME would stand for?
> 
> Hah!  I have issued the challenge!  Do you pick up the gauntlet?



Didn't someone do one already?


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

jnrrt said:
			
		

> These acronymns make me nuts - my friend's license plate starts with DCA and I cannot see it without muttering, "Disney's California Adventure" in my head, and then thinking that I really am an addict. I need help...
> 
> I wonder what HANNAME would stand for?
> 
> Hah! I have issued the challenge! Do you pick up the gauntlet?


 
I posted this waaaaaay back, post #270 on this thread. I'm sure others can do better, but here's mine:


H appily
A wesome
N aturally
N ice
A nd 
M agically 
E xciting


----------



## jnrrt

You're right, I remember now, so sorry, and you can add amnesia to addict in my list of faults.


----------



## mamaprincess

I see someone has picked up the gauntlet in the name of Hanname.


----------



## Terry S

Wow!  I have been trying to get other things done than read the DIS (I know shame on me) so I missed this until now.  I saw the reference on another thread and was very confused so when I saw this one I just read all 31 pages.  This is great!  I do with that the OP would post back though.  That would make my life a little more complete (how sad).


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

lenshanem said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm coming in late on this one. So what is the final verdict on what hanname means?!?


 
I have read 26 pages and now must move on to other things (like life, work, etc.) but wanted to chime in with some suggestions before signing off.

I think hanname is a multi purpose word (I personally think it rhymes with tsunami - ha na mi - but that could be a regional pronunciation) 

Meanings of hanname
1 - similar to Ohana (family in Hawiian),  hanname means family in DISspeak - collectively or singlely - "hello hanname" simmilar to the Hawiian "hello cousin"

2 - a by word (word used in place of curse words)  what the hanname is that, well hanname me, he got the hanname beat out of him
3 - a salutation of meeting or leaving - similar to aloha -  "good to see my fellow DISer" or "so long my fellow DISer"
4 - a great feat -  moving that baby grand to the third floor conservatory was such a hanname
5 - an awe inspiring spiritual event -  like the hasselblat for those of you who are/were as addicted to "Dead Like Me" as I am

6 - hanname is an evolving word and will fill many spaces in the language as it spreads across the country  

(hope you all have as much fun reading this as I did thinking it up)

Sandy


----------



## Pluto4Pres

The HANNAME acronym should conferred on those who achieve elite status as a DISboarder.  Those who can be called on to tackle problems that most mortals would shrink from.  We can have a theme song for them.  I see it now... WebMasterSergeantDoc strides up to the microphone in his crisply pressed lime green t-shirt and sings... (to the tune of The Green Beret)

Put lime green tags on their knapsack

They mark the threads that they want to track

Some will be flamed     for what they say

But only a few will achieve HAN-NA-ME


----------



## MerryPoppins

This thread is a hoot!  I'll have to remember to always greet other DISers with the new greeting of Hanname.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

I can't wait to read the first trip report where someone mentions receiving their very 1st "hanname"  greeting!!!! I am sure it will be just as, maybe more exciting than a "welcome home" greeting!

As for the OP and their noticable absence from the thread, I say, if the OP does not show up between now and December, than all DVC Disser's that will be at SSR in December need to go on a manhunt, print out the picture from her sig, and look for Jace and George! 

For the love of Hanname, she needs to know what she started! She will be famous one day. I can see her on the morning talk shows, the commentator introducing her, with one line "It all started with a little word, hanname" 

  can we get this guy to be holding a sign that says HANNAME!


----------



## wtpclc

Disney1fan2002 said:
			
		

> As for the OP and their noticable absence from the thread, I say, if the OP does not show up between now and December, than all DVC Disser's that will be at SSR in December need to go on a manhunt, print out the picture from her sig, and look for Jace and George!



If we haven't scared her off already, this should do it!     

I have to admit that my first thought was "What a great idea!"

Yes, can we get the CMs to say "Hannme Home" now?


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Can we make this guy  the official hanname dancer?


----------



## lenshanem

You guys are gonna make me cave in and go back and read all the pages I missed.


----------



## OneMoreTry

:thewave: :thewave: :thewave: 
Hanname (hu-NAH-mee) is the great WAVE of good feeling that comes over you when you think of your home at WDW

It can sometimes wash you right out of your home town and down to Florida

 :thewave: :thewave: :thewave:


----------



## eeyore45

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> :thewave: :thewave: :thewave:
> Hanname (huh-NAH-mee) is the great WAVE of good feeling that comes over you when you think of your home at WDW
> 
> It can sometimes wash you right out of your home town and down to Florida
> 
> :thewave: :thewave: :thewave:



 How many of us are stubborn in how we pronounce said infamous Hannamaing??


hanna mae.... han na mee

Hanna YOU!!


----------



## diznygirl

Hanname all!!  I did it!  I reached the end!  All 32 pages!!!    

I believe I have achieved a higher state of consciousness now - I am one with the Hanname!


----------



## wtpclc

lenshanem said:
			
		

> You guys are gonna make me cave in and go back and read all the pages I missed.


But it really is for your own good.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go




----------



## jrabbit

> Hanname means DIS/DVC family...
> Our theme song is Hanna-me M'Lord.
> We are all lime green necks.
> We are all impatiently waiting for the OP to come back and shed some light on this!


I was going to say that Hanname sounds like a new religion (just don't start looking for hand outs at the airports).

Chuck and Dave

Love ya, mean it!


----------



## JeanJoe

jrabbit said:
			
		

> I was going to say that Hanname sounds like a new religion (just don't start looking for hand outs at the airports).


I'm shaving my head bald, buying lime green robes, and will henceforth chant:

...Hanna me-ah, Hanna me-ah, me-ah, me-ah, Hanna, Hanna...

We would like to invite you to a free meal, consisting of Mickeybars   , The Kitchen Sink, and the Bottomless Iron Skillet. We will teach you the ways of Hanname. Join us, please!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

I feel rather INFAMOUS now that I've had my first thread locked...actually it wasn't locked...it just 
*VANISHED*
*WITHOUT A TRACE!*

I guess I know where the FORCE really is, IYKWIM


But come Hanname or high water, we really do need to find Greenban, Dr. Tomorrow and the missing mig.


----------



## AreWeThereYet

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> I feel rather INFAMOUS now that I've had my first thread locked...actually it wasn't locked...it just
> *VANISHED*
> *WITHOUT A TRACE!*
> 
> I guess I know where the FORCE really is, IYKWIM
> 
> 
> But come Hanname or high water, we really do need to find Greenban, Dr. Tomorrow and the missing mig.


HAH       

Me too.  Have you tried Haiku yet?  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=8824056#post8824056

Not sure if mine disappeared - but Doc put the Lockdown on it....


----------



## jnrrt

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> I'm shaving my head bald, buying lime green robes, and will henceforth chant:
> 
> ...Hanna me-ah, Hanna me-ah, me-ah, me-ah, Hanna, Hanna...
> 
> We would like to invite you to a free meal, consisting of Mickeybars   , The Kitchen Sink, and the Bottomless Iron Skillet. We will teach you the ways of Hanname. Join us, please!



Well, if that's the meal, I hope you're springing for some roomy robes.


----------



## mamaprincess

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> I'm shaving my head bald, buying lime green robes, and will henceforth chant:
> 
> ...Hanna me-ah, Hanna me-ah, me-ah, me-ah, Hanna, Hanna...
> 
> We would like to invite you to a free meal, consisting of Mickeybars   , The Kitchen Sink, and the Bottomless Iron Skillet. We will teach you the ways of Hanname. Join us, please!


To this bountiful feast I will bring a donation of tonga toast and dole whips.


----------



## JeanJoe

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> To this bountiful feast I will bring a donation of tonga toast and dole whips.


  now I'm getting hungry... Tonga toast, mmmm... I love it that they basically warn you NOT to add syrup to it


----------



## Mike_in_FL

I am proud (and somewhat ashamed) to say that I have just read every post in this thread in one sitting.  I saw "Hanname" on a couple of other posts and was curious, so when I saw a whole thread devoted to the subject I just had to take a look.  I still can't believe I got completely sucked in!   

Thanks to all for a really fun thread - some of the posts have been hilarious.  Who knew that DVC DISers could change the world (well, Google anyway) so quickly?

Ok, I admit it, I have nothing useful to add to this thread (and I clearly have no life).  I just wanted to be able to tell any grandchildren I may one day have that I was there at the beginning of Hanname, and posted on the original thread     It's history in the making!!

Mike


----------



## mamaprincess

Mike_in_FL said:
			
		

> I am proud (and somewhat ashamed) to say that I have just read every post in this thread in one sitting.  I saw "Hanname" on a couple of other posts and was curious, so when I saw a whole thread devoted to the subject I just had to take a look.  I still can't believe I got completely sucked in!
> 
> Thanks to all for a really fun thread - some of the posts have been hilarious.  Who knew that DVC DISers could change the world (well, Google anyway) so quickly?
> 
> Ok, I admit it, I have nothing useful to add to this thread (and I clearly have no life).  I just wanted to be able to tell any grandchildren I may one day have that I was there at the beginning of Hanname, and posted on the original thread     It's history in the making!!
> 
> Mike


Be not ashamed my DVC brethren. Submit yourself to Haname! Resistance is futile!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Hanname! I think Disney has seen the force!

Honest true: the phone just rang. It was someone from Quality Assurance at DVC. Wanted to make sure that I had received my membership cards and Planning Book. Told me that a new book would be arriving end of September and that I had to be sure to throw the old one away. (Who me? throw something Disneyish away?LOL?)

And then : Do you have any questions?

Well, yes, I said, where the hanname is Greenban, IYKWIM?
and he said: LET ME CHECK...OH WAIT, THE RESERVATION SYSTEM IS DOWN AT THE MOMENT. HAVE YOU CHECKED JELLY ROLLS?
and I said: WELL, MAYBE HE GOT LOST TRYING TO FIND THE MIGS AT SS
and he said: you could be right, because we CMS know , IT ALL STARTED WITH A MIG!

So there you have it, straight from Rash's mouth.
DVC has accepted the power of hanname!  
May the force stay with us!

(BTW...i'm still not in the top 10 posters here, and tho I demanded a recount, it still seems there is a dark force among us leading to the cause of my missing posts.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) I know.
2) I know!
3) It is an old faithful hymn.

*
met him on a monday and my heart stood still,
they do ron ron, they do ron ron.
han-nan-a-me on a tuesday and we always will,
they do ron ron, they do ron ron!
*


----------



## Rash

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> now I'm getting hungry... Tonga toast, mmmm... I love it that they basically warn you NOT to add syrup to it


If you really love it, you'll yell it in public: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=834167


----------



## mamaprincess

Hanname
all my troubles seemed so far away
now I need a place to hanname
Oh I believe
in Hanname


----------



## Rose_Greenthumb

Oh dear me, I've read every hannamaeing last page of this thread and jolly well enjoyed it! Only problem is, I have an exam tomorrow, I can see it now...

"How would you direct the mechanicals in Pyramus and Thisbe in A Midsummer Night's Dream in order to create comedy for your audience?"

I would have them all stand together and do the hanname

"What did Stanislavski require of his audiences and how did he achieve this?"

He wanted them to feel the hannamae and did this through directing them to this thread.

I think I've got it sorted! Now I must just resist the temptation to add the infamous word to my name on msn, my friends think I am insane enough as it is.


----------



## scarlett873

I can't believe I made it through the entire thread...lol

Hanname to all!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Yes, anyone who reads (or re-reads) this thread in it's entirety is definitely "hanname"!


----------



## mamaprincess

You want the Hanname?!
You want the Hanname?!
You can't handle the Hanname!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Pluto4Pres said:
			
		

> (to the tune of The Green Beret)
> 
> Put lime green tags on their knapsack
> 
> They mark the threads that they want to track
> 
> Some will be flamed   for what they say
> 
> But only a few will achieve HAN-NA-ME


 
Oh my Goodness, I came darn close incontinence I was laughing so hard when I read this.  TOO FUNNY!  

Mar'


----------



## ChrisnSteph

I just got through the entire thread! My dh wants to know what the heck I've been laughing about for the past 35 minutes! Am I an official Hannameian now?


----------



## dianeschlicht

ChrisnSteph said:
			
		

> I just got through the entire thread! My dh wants to know what the heck I've been laughing about for the past 35 minutes! Am I an official Hannameian now?


Only if you add a lime green Hanname to your signature.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

But Diane, ChrisnSteph might want to remain Hannamous!!!!!!  
Okay, I admit , I jsut posted so I could get into the top 10.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

I mean JUST
Does everybody know that you cannot have a post under 5 letters?????
(I'm tempted to add: well, I'll be hannamed, but I don't want to get this thread in trouble with the FORCE!


----------



## mamaprincess

hannannymnity will be hard to come by. We've seen her post and we know her name.


----------



## Alphatexana

> Hanname
> all my troubles seemed so far away
> now I need a place to hanname
> Oh I believe
> in Hanname



Actually the entire lyrics to the song apply fairly well to this thread. (I too have been reading from the beginning and actually did some research early on to verify that the word haname was japanese for cherry blossom festival    )

Anyway, with apologies to the Beatles:

Hanname, all my troubles seemed so far away
Now it looks as though they're here to stay
Oh, I believe in Hanname

Suddenly, I'm not half the man I used to be
There's a shadow hanging over me
Oh, Hanname came suddenly

{Refrain} Why she had to go
I don't know she wouldn't say
I said something wrong,
now I long for Hanname

Hanname, DIS was such an easy game to play
DIS is a place to hide away
Oh, I believe in Hanname

{Refrain}

Hanname, DIS was such an easy game to play
DIS is a place to hide away
Oh, I believe in Hanname

Mm mm mm mm mm

Hannameingly submitted,

Chris


----------



## mamaprincess

ahhh so beautiful. Hanname


----------



## mamaprincess

am I the 500th post? 

Hanname 
baby I got it
Hanname
you know I got it
All Im askin
is for a little Hanname when I get home
hey baby
when I get home
baby
H A N N A M E 
find out what it means to me
H A N N A M E
buy into DVC OH
a little Hanname 
oh
a little Hanname


----------



## BriarfoxinWA

OMG!  I too have been sucked into the black hole of Hanname!  What does it mean!????


----------



## Disney1fan2002

I just went to the Virtual Magic Kingdom  and plugged in hanname for a user name and SUPRISE! It was already taken.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

BriarfoxinWA said:
			
		

> OMG!  I too have been sucked into the black hole of Hanname!  What does it mean!????



It means you are now a hannamite. You are now one with *HANNAME*


----------



## sdptalk

Hi.  My name is Sandy and I'm a hanname lurker.  I am here to join HA! (Hanname anonymous)  Can someone help me.


----------



## BriarfoxinWA

"Luke use the _Hanname_ "

"One with the _Hanname_ , you must become"


----------



## ophie




----------



## bethyg

Now that my DH officially thinks I am wierd, warped with too much time on my hands, I have my 2 cents to add.

Mental image:

Dazed, glassy-eyed individuals, wearing lime-green shirts, mickey-ears and lanyards, sitting in a group in various airports (namely MCO), chanting "hanname" , with WDW refillable mugs outstretched, begging for tuppence to pay for add-on DVC points.

Hari-Krishna.........get a new gig.  The DIS'ers have moved into your territory and we mean business! Fellow DIS'ers unite!!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Yes, anyone who reads (or re-reads) this thread in it's entirety is definitely "hanname"!



Does this mean you did re-read the entire Hanname thread, Diane?

Inquiring Hannameians want to know   

Live long and Hanname


----------



## dianeschlicht

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> Does this mean you did re-read the entire Hanname thread, Diane?
> 
> Inquiring Hannameians want to know
> 
> Live long and Hanname


Yep!


----------



## JeanJoe

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Yes, anyone who reads (or re-reads) this thread in it's entirety is definitely "hanname"!



LOL!!! I re-read the thread from the start today. I don't know why, but it definitely still made me smile.


----------



## LeftCoaster

lenshanem said:
			
		

> You guys are gonna make me cave in and go back and read all the pages I missed.



You know you have to.  all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I bounced around in it tonight trying to find my first post!  Trying to find out how long I lurked  

I can understand reading it again, it is a Hanname classic, after all!!!

Live long and Hanname


----------



## tinker-kyle

i confess i've been lurking ... read the whole hanname thing

I've trying to think of something clever to contribute ... not very musical, me
so no new songs ... ah, but movie quotes ... those i can do and no Disney movies either ... you'd have em all figure out before i cound hit submit ...

so where the hanname are these from ....

1. "Frankly, my dear I don't give a Hanname"

2. "Hanname is as Hanname does"

3. "Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to Hanname. Aren't you?"

4. "Is this Heaven" 
    "No, Its Hanname" 
    "I could have swore it was Heaven"

5. "Remember Hanname, no man is a failure who has friends"

6. "We're going need a bigger Hanname"

7. "Greek women, we may be lambs in the kitchen, but we are Hanname in   the  bedroom." 

8. "The rain in Hanname stays mainly in the plain"

9. "Gotta get my boxer shorts at Hanname"

10. "Hanname we have a problem" 

Have Fun


----------



## Disneylovers

No fair, I can only figure out five of them!!  What do we win if we get them all right?  Inquiring hanname want to know!


----------



## ophie

Does that mean I win then?  Cause I know 'em all...


----------



## tinker-kyle

I forgot one ....

"if you post it - they will Hanname"


----------



## ophie

tinker-kyle said:
			
		

> I forgot one ....
> 
> "if you post it - they will Hanname"


really??  a reuse??


----------



## tinker-kyle

yeah yeah ... two from one .... but i couldnt resist


----------



## Poohnatic

I finally got to the end!

So, my first order of business when I go get my buddy Lizdotcom99 a Guest of Honor badge is to get my very own, personalized HANNAME tag!  What better way to show other Disers I read the whole hilarious thread!

Who knew that the ringtone on my phone was Hanname Doo Dah?

Suzanne


----------



## JeanJoe

tinker-kyle said:
			
		

> ah, but movie quotes ... those i can do and no Disney movies



"You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel Hanname?' Well, do ya, PUNK?"

And, I just have to add:
"The Hanname is what gives a DVC'er his power. It's an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us. It binds the DIS together."

"In balance is the Hanname. The Universal and the Disney. With out one, there is no other. The Universal, tempting it is. Quick, easy at first, but a trap is the Universal. Corrupting, evil. Once you start down  the Universal path, forever will it dominate your destiny. For the Disney Side, patience you need. Control. Peace and harmony it is."


----------



## ophie

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> "The Hanname is what gives a DVC'er his power. It's an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us. It binds the DIS together."


  Nice!

"Oh stewardess, I speak hanname."


----------



## Alphatexana

> ah, but movie quotes ... those i can do and no Disney movies either ...



This wasn't a Disney movie (but it could have been):

Gandalf: I think you should leave the hanname behind, Bilbo. Is that so hard?
Bilbo: Well, no.
[frowning]
Bilbo: ... and yes. Now it comes to it, I don't feel like parting with it. It's mine. I found it. It came to me.
Gandalf: There's no need to get angry.
Bilbo: Well, if I'm angry, it's your fault.
[to himself]
Bilbo: ... it's mine... my own... my hanname...
Gandalf: Hanname? It's been called that before, but not by you.
Bilbo: Oh, what business is it of yours what I do with my things?
Gandalf: I think you've had read this thread quite long enough.
Bilbo: You... you want it for yourself.
Gandalf: BILBO BAGGINS. Do not take me for some conjuror of cheap tricks. I am not trying to rob you, I'm trying to help you.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

ophie said:
			
		

> "Oh stewardess, I speak hanname."


----------



## ckckc2000

What a strange bunch we are-I can't believe all this hanname mania is still a mystery-too funny


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I swear, at some point I'm going to blurt out "Hanname" in public, and people are going to look at me like I'm crazy!


----------



## jmatias

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> I swear, at some point I'm going to blurt out "Hanname" in public, and people are going to look at me like I'm crazy!




I can picture it already.....

The husband will say " Honey, did you hear what that lady said?"

The wife " Yeah....we better get the Hanname out of here, she's crazy!"


----------



## castleri

It all comes down to 
     you can't read just one hanname

Hope you all have a hanname day!


----------



## mamaprincess

"Show me the Hanname"


----------



## dianeschlicht

Calypso*a*go-go, I think you should have that shirt made up for all of us to purchase!


----------



## Laurabearz

Well.... I am off to the first Annual DVC Hilton Head Hanname meet. I will let you all know how Chanting Hanname in public goes... 

And to quote a little ditty by Scootermom... 

Do you know the way to Hanname???


----------



## TW1

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Well.... I am off to the first Annual DVC Hilton Head Hanname meet


Hey Laurabearz, why not try this one at the campfire...
I Said A Boom-Chicka-Boom-Chicka-Hanname-A-Boom.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wtpclc

It's a thread of laughter 
A thread of tears 
It's a thread of hopes 
And a thread of fears 
There's so much that we share 
That it's time we're aware 
It's hanname thread after all 

There is just one DIS 
And two DVC boards
And a hanname means 
Fam'ly to every one 
Though the debates divide 
And the resorts are wide 
It's hanname thread after all 

It's a hanname thread after all
It's a hanname thread after all 
It's a hanname thread after all 
It's a hanname hanname thread

Hanname to all!


----------



## meuseman

I said "Burrr, It's cold in here.  There must be some Hanname in the atmosphere."


----------



## scarlett873

Is it sad that this was the first thread I checked this morning upon logging in?

May the hanname be with you...


----------



## jnrrt

Okay, Tinker-Kyle, 

"'Hanname!'

(in a Spanish accent)  'You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.'"

And what the heck is number 9?  Come on, please?  I knew the rest...


----------



## lllovell

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Okay, Tinker-Kyle,
> 
> "'Hanname!'
> 
> (in a Spanish accent)  'You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.'"
> 
> And what the heck is number 9?  Come on, please?  I knew the rest...



OMG - one of my favorite movies of all time Jnrrt!!!  Hanname to you!


----------



## ohMom

HANNAME my friends!

i have nothing of value to add here, and i'm not even a DVC'er, i'm a DVC wannabe!!!

this thread has crossed the into global disboard and surfaced on the cruise forum  

thanks for the laughs!!!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Okay, Tinker-Kyle,
> 
> "'Hanname!'
> 
> (in a Spanish accent) 'You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.'"
> 
> And what the heck is number 9? Come on, please? I knew the rest...


 
It's from Rainman.  Ray "had" to buy his boxer shorts at kmart, but the tom cruise character would tell him "Ray, K-Mart SUCKS".

Mar'


----------



## Kerlynne

I think it's funny, how someone will post and say they got to the end.   
There will never be an end. Bru Ha ha!   
It's part of the dark side, you have to just accept it.   
Which makes me think of the song from LambChop's Playalong ("This is the Song That Never Ends")
 
This is the Hanname that never ends,
It just goes on and on, my friends,
Some people started solving, not knowing what is was,
And they'll continue mentioning it forever, just because,

This is the song that . . .


This is the Hanname thread that never ends, it goes around and round again.
This is the Hanname thread that never ends, it goes around and round again...
 
(everyone join in....)


----------



## Rash

lllovell said:
			
		

> OMG - one of my favorite movies of all time Jnrrt!!!  Hanname to you!


Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to hanname.


----------



## tinker-kyle

ophie said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> "Oh stewardess, I speak hanname."




_This one i know i should know ... but i can't    HELP?_

LOVE Princess Bride


----------



## Rash

tinker-kyle said:
			
		

> _This one i know i should know ... but i can't    HELP?_
> 
> LOVE Princess Bride


Airplane, I believe. "I speak jive". Correct?


----------



## JeanJoe

To those who do not understand Hanname:

"You said you would never say that Word!"
"What? Hanname? Hanname! Hanname! Hanname! Hanname!"
"I'm not listening!"
"Hanname! Hanname!"


----------



## TW1

Rash said:
			
		

> Airplane, I believe. "I speak jive". Correct?


"I picked a fine week to give up Hanname"


----------



## lllovell

Rash said:
			
		

> Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to hanname.



 

Scaling the Cliffs of Insanity, Battling Rodents of Unusual Size, Facing torture in the Pit of Despair. - True love has never been a snap. 

The Battle of Wits is a priceless scene as well....bwhahahah!!!  (or perhaps I am just twisted    )


----------



## castlegazer

you all hanname'd over to the cruise board.  The fight for truth justice and hanname will never end here at the DIS.


----------



## lllovell

TW1 said:
			
		

> "I picked a fine week to give up Hanname"



Johnny, have you ever seen a grown Hanname naked?


----------



## wtpclc

I have spent years building up an immunity to hanname powder.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

My goodness. I come home from eight days at work, and I find this thread still alive and well!

Will the madness ever end?... 

MG


----------



## wtpclc

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> Will the madness ever end?...


Never!  We are all hanname!


----------



## meuseman

So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one -- big hitter, the Lama -- long, into a ten-thousand foot crevice, right at the base of this glacier. And do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga...gunga -- gunga galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total hanname." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

The power of hanname was with me this morning, enabling me to stand up to my fear of heights, and CLIMB the 10-12 feet on the ladder to rescue my kitty from a tree limb!!!!

"By the power of HANNAME!, I have the POWER!"


----------



## mamaprincess

"say hello to my little Hanname!"


----------



## TW1

*Hanname! Hanname! Hanname!*


----------



## Holly

Hanname-a-who?


I love this thread, I keep coming for a smile.


----------



## chimera

lllovell said:
			
		

> Scaling the Cliffs of Insanity, Battling Rodents of Unusual Size, Facing torture in the Pit of Despair. - True love has never been a snap.
> 
> The Battle of Wits is a priceless scene as well....bwhahahah!!!  (or perhaps I am just twisted    )



   

That's our favorite movie!  I'm going to have to watch it again, though...I think I missed the original hanname references


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

"My momma always said life was like a box of hanname...you never know you're gonna get."


----------



## AreWeThereYet

"Why are you holding my hand?"

"Where's your other hand?"

"Between two pillows...?"

"Those...aren't...PILLOWS! Augh!"

"see the hanname last night..."

"hell of a hanname, hell of a hanname"


----------



## AreWeThereYet

Rose: I don't know this hanname!
Jack: Neither do I! Just go with it! 


Jack: This is hanname.
Rose: I know. It doesn't make any sense. That's why I trust it.

Molly Brown: Who came up with the name Hanname? Was it you, Bruce?
Ismay: Yes, actually. I wanted to convey sheer hanname, and hanname means stability, luxury, and above all, strength.


----------



## mamaprincess

"You had me at Hanname."


----------



## wtpclc

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> "You had me at Hanname."


    Perfect.


----------



## TW1

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> "You had me at Hanname."


Perfect. That pretty much sums it up, doesn't it.


----------



## Blondy876

Here I am, at the end of a 38 page thread.   
I'm exhausted, I need to take a hanname.


----------



## RumpleMom

Ok, so who's going to be the first one the suggest "Hanname" as a song title at PI Comedy Warehouse?


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

lllovell said:
			
		

> Scaling the Cliffs of Insanity, Battling Rodents of Unusual Size, Facing torture in the Pit of Despair. - True love has never been a snap.
> 
> The Battle of Wits is a priceless scene as well....bwhahahah!!! (or perhaps I am just twisted  )


In this same vein:

As you hanname your highness

True hanname never dies, it can only be postponed

He's not completely Hanname'd he's only mostly Hanname'd

I'm sure I'll think of more I LOVE that movie!

Mar'


----------



## jnrrt

meuseman said:
			
		

> So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one -- big hitter, the Lama -- long, into a ten-thousand foot crevice, right at the base of this glacier. And do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga...gunga -- gunga galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total hanname." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.




Meuseman, that is downright frightening.  I hope you didn't do that off the top of your head.  But, now I'm loving the genuis of Bill.


----------



## LeftCoaster

ckckc2000 said:
			
		

> What a strange bunch we are-I can't believe all this hanname mania is still a mystery-too funny




Hmmmm......  Hannamania.  Could be some sort of Dis-Event at Epcot.


----------



## LeftCoaster

tinker-kyle said:
			
		

> _This one i know i should know ... but i can't    HELP?_
> 
> LOVE Princess Bride




Airplane!

"Oh stewardess, I speak Jive."


----------



## Rash

For all you Princess Bride fans, hanname you go:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/quotes


----------



## lllovell

Rash said:
			
		

> For all you Princess Bride fans, hanname you go:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/quotes



   You have a way of making my day Rash...time and time again


----------



## dis-happy

In the middle of an argument with my teenager, as she's giving me some great (not!) attitude, I stop, close my eyes, slow my breathing, and whisper...

Hanname now.
Hanname now.


----------



## Rash

lllovell said:
			
		

> You have a way of making my day Rash...time and time again


you're making a grown horse blush.


----------



## mamaprincess

Looks like we read it 
looks how far we've come my baby
it might've took the whole day
We knew we'd read Hanname
They said    
I bet
They'll never read it but just look at us holding on
We're still toghether
Hanname is strong
You're still the thread

Still the thread I post to
The thread I post my songs to
youre still the thread I read at night
youre still the thread

you're still the thread that I love
the only thread I dream of 
the thread that I will read for life

You're still the thread


----------



## lllovell

LOL - at least you didnt use "I feel like a woman"


----------



## dumboiu

It's been a while since someone hanname'd.....is everyone okay?


----------



## mouseclick1




----------



## lllovell

hum da da heeem  da da humdeda


----------



## Aimee K

Who's the leader of the hanname that's made for you and me


----------



## wtpclc

Aimee K said:
			
		

> Who's the leader of the hanname that's made for you and me


oh thanks, now all evening I'm oging to be singing that and thinking of the drunk conventioners who didn't know the words my last trip.


----------



## dumboiu

Aimee K said:
			
		

> Who's the leader of the hanname that's made for you and me


You had to go and do that, now didn't you!


----------



## rocketriter

Omigawd. I can't believe myself. I've been peeking at this thread since the day it started (was born? hatched? descended from an alien ship?). So I finally sat myself in a lotus position, drank 2.33 ounces of antioxidant green tea, chanted "han-n-n" a few times, then read the entire 39 pages from beginning to end in a single sitting. I think I sprained something behind my right eyeball. On the other hand, my hannamigs are completely cured--it's better than Preparation H! Now I'm going to have to explain to my wife why I keep muttering "Hannah, ooh, Hannah..." all night.


----------



## SueOKW

PEEPS!  I've been to England and back and this thread still lives!!!   


HA HA!!!  

ps - had a blast in Dartmoor....


----------



## Briarmom

Hanname is leaking on to other boards.  I have been reading this thread for only 2 days, but I am hanname.  

What I wonder is a)where is OP?  b) did she disable the email portion of her thread, or does she have 500 'Reply to Hannme' emails?

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to hanname.


----------



## ophie

"HANNAME!"
"You mean you wish to hanname to me?  Very well, I accept"


"Never go in against a Sicilian when _hanname_ is on the line!"


"Tyrone, you know how much I love watching you work. But I've got my country's 500th anniversary to plan, my wedding to arrange, my wife to murder, and Guilder to frame for it. I'm swamped."
"Get some rest. If you haven't got your hanname, you haven't got anything."


Okay... I'm all Princess Bride'd out!


----------



## DHSsenior007

I'm just now posting... but I've been hooked since yesterday morning!! 

Just another hanname worshipper... just another thing to obsess about!


----------



## jrabbit

Even though a couple of gazillion pages ago you all thought that you solved the mystery of hanname I believe that I have the "real" answer from the quote:


> do we have the pleasuwe of buying a mig at sasatoga spwings


 Obviously from the wording of the question the identity of the person in question is Lili Von Shtupp from Blazing Saddles (it's twu, it's twu!!)


----------



## gjw007

Wow!  Popular thread, over 29,000 views.


----------



## jnrrt

lllovell said:
			
		

> OMG - one of my favorite movies of all time Jnrrt!!!  Hanname to you!



Okay, I realize that we've had a heck of a lot of this movie, but after I left this board for the day (yes, I went and LIVED!) I kept thinking, 

"'Hanname!

Hanname!

Hanname, hanname, hanname!'

'Get back witch!'

'I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!  But after what I just heard, I'm not sure I want to be that anymore!  Hanname, hanname, hanname!'"

And I have to tell you, that there is no time when either my husband or I says, "It's possible"  that the other doesn't say (or mutter under their breath if we're in company), "pig."


----------



## ophie

jrabbit said:
			
		

> Obviously from the wording of the question the identity of the person in question is Lili Von Shtupp from Blazing Saddles (it's twu, it's twu!!)


"Would you like another hanname?"
"No, thank you. Fifteen is my limit on hanname." 

"Anybody got a dime? Someone's gotta go back and get a hanname of dimes."


----------



## TDC Nala

Oh hanname
Oh hanname
Not just a typing error
Oh hanname
Oh hanname
A slowly spreading terror
It took off of its own accord
It now appears on every board
Oh hanname
Oh hanname
Eat your heart out, Tom Lehrer.

Well, the last line rhymes at least.


----------



## drclaws

40 pages....590 posts....

You people are scary and have made me hannameophobic.....


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

drclaws said:
			
		

> 40 pages....590 posts....
> 
> You people are scary and have made me hannameophobic.....



So sorry you don't want to hanname with us  

Hanname is spreading across the DIS like a happy virus!  If you are called, you must hanname  

Live long and hanname


----------



## TLinden16

Hanname!


----------



## ImMarcik

meuseman said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the Muppet Show routine where Animal sang the "Manamana" song?  It is now a commercial for Cherry Vanilla Diet Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Hanname -- do dooo do do do...




Oh hanname I LOVED that song when I was a kid!!! Hi, I've been reading this board, the link was giving on the cruise board.


----------



## Papa & Mamaw

I have been called to the pit of firey death, otherwise know as HANNAME.
(firey death as my eyes are burning - read all 40 pages in one 2-hour sitting)

I don't know about you, but I started as
han name
hanna may
ha na na may (don't ask where the extra 'na' came from, but I think it was when someone mentioned the road to Hana in HI and I was thinking of a wonderful snorkle bay in HI - not sure of the real name, but my family called it Hananamana bay.  Maybe it was Hanana Bay?)

I am so curious to know shat the OP thoughts are about this thread.  Can a moderator not send the OP an e-mail and let them know what a hanname following they have???  I am dying here, a slow hanname death.


----------



## meuseman

I am so tired.

Hanname!


----------



## dumboiu

meuseman said:
			
		

> I am so tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanname dreams!
Click to expand...


----------



## grimgrinnin

"What is the air-speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?"
"Hanname?"
"ARRRRRRRRGGGHHHHHH"







grim


----------



## DHSsenior007

Papa & Mamaw said:
			
		

> I have been called to the pit of firey death, otherwise know as HANNAME.
> (firey death as my eyes are burning - read all 40 pages in one 2-hour sitting)
> 
> I don't know about you, but I started as
> han name
> hanna may
> ha na na may (don't ask where the extra 'na' came from, but I think it was when someone mentioned the road to Hana in HI and I was thinking of a wonderful snorkle bay in HI - not sure of the real name, but my family called it Hananamana bay.  Maybe it was Hanana Bay?)
> 
> I am so curious to know shat the OP thoughts are about this thread.  Can a moderator not send the OP an e-mail and let them know what a hanname following they have???  I am dying here, a slow hanname death.



Haha I know what you mean about the ha na na may... whenever I saw the post about the "manamana" song by the Muppets, everytime I see hanname, I think that! I can't help it! I just saw "Hitch" where I ate 600 calories worth of Reese's Pieces (Darn those evil nutrition charts!!!), so I'm in a bit of a wacky mood...


----------



## Laurabearz

Snagged the 600th post....
*
LIVE FROM HILTON HEAD 
*
HANNAME Everyone!​


----------



## lilangel1181

So, who is taking orders for "Hanname" shirts, mugs, hair clips, etc...? I would like 5 of each in every color... They would make great stocking stuffers for christmas!!!!


----------



## beagle744

"Thank God for the model hannames, you know? If they didn't have the model hannames they wouldn't have gotten the idea for the big hannames."


----------



## gopherit

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> "What is the air-speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?"
> "Hanname?"
> "ARRRRRRRRGGGHHHHHH"
> grim



Arthur: "Oh Knights of DIS, we are but simple posters who seek the enchanter who created this thread!" 

Knights of DIS: "DIS!  DIS!  DIS!  DIS!  DIS!  DIS!  DIS!  DIS!  DIS!" 

Bedevere: "No! Noooo!  Aaaugh!  No!" 

Knight of DIS: "We shall say "DIS" to you... if you do not appease us." 

Arthur: "Well, what is it you want?" 

Knight of DIS: "We want....." 

_(pause) _

*          A HANNAME!!!! *
_(dramatic minor chord) _

Arthur: A *WHAT*? 

Knights of DIS: "DIS!  DIS!!  DIS!  DIS!"

Arthur: "No!  No!  Please, please, no more!  We will find you a hanname."

Knight of DIS: You must return here with a hanname... or else you will never 
              pass through this thread...  * alive!*"

Arthur: "O Knights of DIS, you are just and fair, and we will return with a hanname!"

Knight of DIS: "One that looks nice." 

Arthur: "Of course!" 

Knight of DIS: "And not *too* expensive." 

Arthur: "Yes!"

Knight of DIS: "Noowwwww.... GO!" 

_(Hey, you heard the dude -- go out and seek ye the hanname!)_


----------



## Poohnatic

Your father was a hamster and your mother smelled of hanname.


It's time for Hannameniacs
And we're zany to the max
So just sit back and relax
You'll laugh till you collapse
We're Han-na-men-i-acs


----------



## ophie

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> It's time for Hannameniacs
> And we're zany to the max
> So just sit back and relax
> You'll laugh till you collapse
> We're Han-na-men-i-acs



 

Good one!  Perhaps some hanname in your next bouquet?


----------



## Poohnatic

think I need to go to the custom antenna topper website and make a lime green hanname ball!

suzanne


----------



## raammartin

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Your father was a hamster and your mother smelled of hanname.
> 
> 
> It's time for Hannameniacs
> And we're zany to the max
> So just sit back and relax
> You'll laugh till you collapse
> We're Han-na-men-i-acs



 Ok, I about wet my pants on this one - verra good!


----------



## raammartin

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> think I need to go to the custom antenna topper website and make a lime green hanname ball!
> 
> suzanne



Ok, I'm almost ashamed to ask, but is there really a site that makes custom antenna toppers?


----------



## raammartin

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> think I need to go to the custom antenna topper website and make a lime green hanname ball!
> 
> suzanne



OMG, I found one...it's called *cringe*  happyballs.com


----------



## Poohnatic

Sure is, now they don't have mickey ears.  However, if I bought 100 lime green ones and put "Hanname" on one side and "Disboards" on the other, it'd run me 110 bucks.  1.10 plus shipping and tax for each Hanname topper!  LOL!  

this is how whacked I am about my toppers   

Suzanne


----------



## raammartin

Where can you buy hanname canned corn...?  Anybody know?


----------



## raammartin

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Sure is, now they don't have mickey ears.  However, if I bought 100 lime green ones and put "Hanname" on one side and "Disboards" on the other, it'd run me 110 bucks.  1.10 plus shipping and tax for each Hanname topper!  LOL!
> 
> this is how whacked I am about my toppers
> 
> Suzanne



But I bet you could make a hanname of a profit selling them here on the DIS boards!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> "What is the air-speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?"
> "Hanname?"


 
"We are the knights who say Hanname!"


----------



## raammartin

So from now on is it Happy Hanname to You!  Happy Hanname to You!  Happy Hanname to Yo-oo-ouuuuu!  Happy Hanname to Yooou!  ??


----------



## ophie

raammartin said:
			
		

> So from now on is it Happy Hanname to You!  Happy Hanname to You!  Happy Hanname to Yo-oo-ouuuuu!  Happy Hanname to Yooou!  ??


"You look like a hanname and you act like one too!" ?


----------



## raammartin

ophie said:
			
		

> "You look like a hanname and you act like one too!" ?


----------



## gjw007




----------



## raammartin

You can also do the Hanname Poky!  You put your right Hanname in...take your right Hanname out...Put your right Hanname in and ya shake it all about...


----------



## disneyluvers

M  I  C     See ya real soon
K  E  Y     Why? Because we like you...

H   A   doubleN   A   May


----------



## mamaprincess

"It is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than  a humorless man to enter the kingdom of Hanname,"


----------



## disneyluvers

You say Hunname.
I say Hanname.
Hunname.
Hanname.
Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hmmm, wonder what I should have for lunch...hanname on rye sounds good!


----------



## raammartin

disneyluvers said:
			
		

> You say Hunname.
> I say Hanname.
> Hunname.
> Hanname.
> Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## mamaprincess

"It is better to have Hannamed and lost than to never have Hannamed at all."


----------



## disneyberry

[SIZE=+0]Holy hanname!

Those of you who complained about having to get through 20-something pages... try reading all 42 pages in one sitting!! Guess that's what I get for being a latecomer.   

I totally ignored this thread when I first saw it weeks ago when quickly checking in w/ the DISboards... but this morning, I kept seeing references to "hanname", so I finally had to see what this was all about. 

I just had to remark about this post (sorry I can't find the original post/username/what-page-of-this-thread-it-was-on, I'd only copied the quote itself):





> Hanname!
> When I was at SSR yesterday, I noticed that the migs do not say "Saratoga Springs" on them. Just "DVC Member"


that it made me think I'm gonna have to design a mug for myself that says:

On the front: "Official Disney's Sasatoga Speings Resort Mig"
On the back: "HANNAME!"

BTW, I'm in the minority about the pronounciation. I think of it as HAH-naym. Kind of like "_Her_ name is _her_ name" said w/ some kind of accent. 

Okay, now I'm an hour late starting on the things I'd been hoping to get done early this morning![/SIZE]


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

If it walks like a hanname and it talks like a hanname, *it is a Hanname!*

We are Hanname!!!!

Live long and hanname


----------



## Rash

disneyberry said:
			
		

> [SIZE=+0]BTW, I'm in the minority about the pronounciation. I think of it as HAH-naym. Kind of like "_Her_ name is _her_ name" said w/ some kind of accent.
> [/SIZE]


I'm glad I'm not the only one. As much as I try to see it as HAH-na-may like most others, I still hear it in my head as HAH-naym. 

The fact that I even hear it in my head concerns me greatly.


----------



## tinker-kyle

"To Hanname or not to Hanname - THAT is the question"


----------



## JeanJoe

OK, time to bring it to the next level of social engineering. Hanname has now spread (I was going to use another word, but it sounded a little plague-like) outside our little community here.

Now, remember when Regis and Kelly were at WDW and people here got excited because a person wearing lime green got on TV? Now, how funny would it be if they filmed someone with a sign that just said Hanname. Then on the Today show in NYC, where they always pan the camera over the crowds: again, Hanname. In the audience of the Tonight show: Hanname.

Across the nation, people scratching their heads: "There it is again! Hanname?!? What the heck is that?"

Slowly, across the country, awareness of Hanname, if not understanding. An semi-obscure literature reference might be familiar:

"Who is John Galt?"

"What is Hanname?"

Hanname to all!


----------



## TLinden16

Wait a second.  Now, maybe someone should do a poll to see how the majority of people pronounce hanname.  I mean, let's say I meet a DISer and say, "Do you HAH-na-may?" but they don't know what I'm talking about because they pronounce it HAH-naym.  

And who's to say that either of these pronunciations are correct?  Maybe the H is actually supposed to be silent.  

There is so much to think of in the world of hanname.  

Karen


----------



## dianeschlicht

I'm going to say it is Ha-na-may for the pronunciation.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Wait a second.  Now, maybe someone should do a poll to see how the majority of people pronounce hanname.  I mean, let's say I meet a DISer and say, "Do you HAH-na-may?" but they don't know what I'm talking about because they pronounce it HAH-naym.
> 
> And who's to say that either of these pronunciations are correct?  Maybe the H is actually supposed to be silent.
> 
> *There is so much to think of in the world of hanname.* Karen




    

A poll is a good idea! I wil post one over on the regular community board, since any hanname outside of this one, may not find a home on the DVC community board. This is the *original* hanname, we would not want it to feel like other hanname's were moving in.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Disney1fan2002 said:
			
		

> A poll is a good idea! I wil post one over on the regular community board, since any hanname outside of this one, may not find a home on the DVC community board. This is the *original* hanname, we would not want it to feel like other hanname's were moving in.


I don't think posting on the regular CB is the right place for a poll about HANNAME.  I think it should be right here on the DVC-CB.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I don't think posting on the regular CB is the right place for a poll about HANNAME. I think it should be right here on the DVC-CB.


Besides, this CB is much better IMO than the regular CB. DVCrs rock!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Hannamae-Oh
Hannamaaaaaaaeee Oh
Daylight come and we want to go DIS.


----------



## dianeschlicht

HANNAME has extended to the other DIS boards!  I have seen mention of it on several other of the DIS boards, including the main CB!  Look what we all started, folks!  I feel a little sad though, that it isn't something special to the DVC board!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Can't resist one more song:

Yoho Yoho Hanname life for me!


----------



## raammartin

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Can't resist one more song:
> 
> Yoho Yoho Hanname life for me!


----------



## TLinden16

Thanks for posting a poll, Disney1fan2002.  I'll go respond to it.  

Maybe we can get James Earl Jones to be the spokesman for Hanname.  Can't you just hear his big booming voice saying:

This is Hanname.

Karen


----------



## Duchie

Rash said:
			
		

> Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to hanname.



OMG I was thinking this same one!

I've got otheres:

"Honeeeey - where's my hanname?"
"Your mother puts hanname in your underwear, how do you sit?"
"Training?  What kind of training?
   HANNAME TRAINING SIR!"
"Frankly my dear, I don't give a hanname."


Count me in as another who finally got through all the pages.  I keep sending my kids out of the office with "Mommy will be done in just a minute!"  "Just one more minute!" "Mommy's almost done!"  But it will never end!       Oh well, hanname you all later!


----------



## mamaprincess

"Here's looking at you Hanname."


----------



## kaseyC

OMG!!!  I come back from a week at HHI and this thread is still going.  Not only is it still going, it's spreading (like a Rash - LOL).  I have seen 2 threads on the CB and 1 on the DCL Board.  Wow!!  All I can say is "Hanname to you all!!"


----------



## raammartin

"It all started with a little Hanname...."


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

I'm having a BBQ at my house today and the rest of the family is late so how do I spend my free time?  Talk about being a lime green neck, I think my whole body must be lime green!

(To the Tune of Golden Dream from the American Adventure)

Hanname spread your lime green wings
Sail on Disboard threads
'Cross the 'net

Fun word
It means everything
Flying High
Flying High
Hanname!

(Tune of It's a Great big Beautiful Tomorrow)

There's a great new word that's on the Disboards
Let's all shout it loud now, Hanname!
There's a great new word that's on the Disboards
And I can't stop posting every day.

DIS is a place for anyone
Who loves Walt Disney World and havin' fun

There's a great new word that's on the Disboards
Let's all shout it loud now, Hanname!
There's a great new word that's on the Disboards
Just a post away!

Mar'


----------



## rocketriter

"Luke, I am your hanname..."


----------



## mamaprincess

"Hanname;  It's what's for dinner!"


----------



## raammartin

I keep coming back to read about this hanname phenomenon.  Is it a noun?  YES!  Is it a verb?  YES!  Adjective?  YES!!  It's *the* all purpose word of the universe!  

Hanname to everyone!


----------



## mamaprincess

Oh waiter,  There's a Hanname in my soup!


----------



## TLinden16

Next time I go to Jellyrolls, I'm going to request Hanname and see what happens. 

Karen


----------



## Jacksmom99

tinker-kyle said:
			
		

> i confess i've been lurking ... read the whole hanname thing
> 
> I've trying to think of something clever to contribute ... not very musical, me
> so no new songs ... ah, but movie quotes ... those i can do and no Disney movies either ... you'd have em all figure out before i cound hit submit ...
> 
> so where the hanname are these from ....
> 
> 1. "Frankly, my dear I don't give a Hanname"
> 
> 2. "Hanname is as Hanname does"
> 
> 3. "Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to Hanname. Aren't you?"
> 
> 4. "Is this Heaven"
> "No, Its Hanname"
> "I could have swore it was Heaven"
> 
> 5. "Remember Hanname, no man is a failure who has friends"
> 
> 6. "We're going need a bigger Hanname"
> 
> 7. "Greek women, we may be lambs in the kitchen, but we are Hanname in   the  bedroom."
> 
> 8. "The rain in Hanname stays mainly in the plain"
> 
> 9. "Gotta get my boxer shorts at Hanname"
> 
> 10. "Hanname we have a problem"
> 
> Have Fun




   
This one did it....the post that put me over the edge and has DH on the internet looking up a cure for Hanname!  I saw the post on the first day, but was busy at work and didn't get back to it.  (Darn kids, they actually wanted me to teach them something!  )  Tonight I see it at the top of the page, and I can't resist, I sat down to read it all.  So, I am Hanname, I've been Hanname, I did Hanname!!!!!


----------



## TDC Nala

It can mean hello. It can mean goodbye. It can mean "don't touch that, it's dead."


----------



## lvs_eeyore

OMG I cannot believe I sat here and read 44 pages in one sitting ROFL.  I guess that makes me a Hanname.   Dh and the kids go to a movie and what do I do with my alone time???? Sit here and read this thread ROFL!!!


----------



## raammartin

lvs_eeyore said:
			
		

> OMG I cannot believe I sat here and read 44 pages in one sitting ROFL.  I guess that makes me a Hanname.   Dh and the kids go to a movie and what do I do with my alone time???? Sit here and read this thread ROFL!!!



You aren't alone


----------



## mickeymom629

I started reading this thread because I couldn't imagine what in the world was so interesting . . . but        This is the wackiest thread I have ever read in my 5 or so years on the DIS!!  

Will the  OP ever "stand up!"?


----------



## TLinden16

Good night, and have a hanname tomorrow!  (that's what Tina Fey is going to say on Weekend Update on SNL from now on).

Karen


----------



## Laurabearz

I cant believe that I am in Hilton Head and I am still checking in to this thread! 

Hanname is alive and well here. Life is good. Now if the boy would just fall asleep!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Well, June 10, another snowy day in colorado. Actually, it was warmer here than in Denver where it dropped to 41 around noon. 
I went to one of those make a tee shirt stores and ALMOST had a hanname tee made up, but alas, no lime green lettering. DRAT.

But if someone is patient enough to tell me how to post a photo, I 'll try to post what I DID come up with!!!! (Intrigued?

I realiZed in my absence, some latecomers have knocked me out of the top 10 postings! Will have to remedy that. 

Next post, derivitive defiinitions!


----------



## mamaprincess

In a bizarre and disturbing incident, Michael Jackson was seen dangling his Hanname from a balcony at the Neverland Ranch.  Several bus loads of fans  invited there to rally in support of the imbattled entertainer, witnessed the incident.  When questioned later about the dangling Jackson replied, "I dont see why everyone is making a such big deal over it,  It was just a few seconds.  I had a very firm grip on my Hanname, my Hanname was never in any danger and was not affraid."   He further explained that the fans wanted to see his Hanname and that is why he dangled his Hanname over the balcony."  A fan who was at the rally and witnessed the dangling first hand gave this annonymous account of the incident. "No one was asking to see his Hanname, he just suddenly appeared on the balcony with a towel draped over his Hanname and just started dangling the poor thing over the balcony.  I can definitely say that more than a few of us were completely horrified. You could see his Hanname wriggling around, it was just awful."


----------



## TLinden16

OMG, they killed Hanname!  (But Hanname lives on just like Kenny).

Karen


----------



## mbw12

Just wanted to say "hanname!" to everyone on this early Sunday morning.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

Hi

My name is Mike and...



I a Hannameholic.


Hannamania is spreading over the DIS like a happy virus.  Glad I caught it.  DW and I have been DVC'ers (OKW) since 94.  Guess we're going to have to start hanging around the DVC CB.


----------



## JCW

Hanname, just keeps going, and going, and going...


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I've tried and tried to fight the hanname bug, but it's taken over me!! I just can't shake it!!  So much so that last night when DH2B and I were visiting his mom, I noticed she had a stack of videos from a Korean store.  What was the name of that store??



Hannam video!!   After seeing it I couldn't wait to get back to the DIS to post about it!!


----------



## ophie

Well, I'm not a DVC'r, does that mean I can't hanname anymore?  Have I been de-hannamed?  Is the hanname no longer with me?  Can I not handle the hanname?  Has hanname left my building?


----------



## cruise-o-matic

What manner of man are you that can summon up fire without flint or tinder?
I... am an enchanter.
By what name are you known?
There are some that call me... "Hanname"?


----------



## cruise-o-matic

I think you're the greatest, but my dad says you don't work hard enough on defense. And he says that lots of times, you don't even run down court. And that you don't really try . . . except during the playoffs.

The _heck_ I don't!!  LISTEN KID! I've been hearing that _crud_ ever since I was at UCLA.  I'm out there busting my buns every night. Tell your old man to drag _Hanname and Richyams_ up and down the court for 48 minutes.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

ophie said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not a DVC'r, does that mean I can't hanname anymore?  Have I been de-hannamed?  Is the hanname no longer with me?  Can I not handle the hanname?  Has hanname left my building?



What do you think?  Are you not here sharing the hanname with all of us?  Only you can decide if you can handle the hanname  

Live long and hanname


----------



## Tink10

We leave in a week & just went out & got our "Hannama" shirts made for our trip!

We don't have a clue what it means.....but it made for a great shirt!


----------



## OneMoreTry

I would rather hear "Hanname" than "Welcome Home!"


----------



## JeanJoe

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> What do you think?  Are you not here sharing the hanname with all of us?  Only you can decide if you can handle the hanname



In response to "What is Hanname?" from that famous movie, "A few good DIS'ers"



> Col. Jessep: You want answers?
> Ophie: I think I'm entitled.
> Col. Jessep: You want answers?
> Ophie: I want the Hanname.
> Col. Jessep: You can't HANDLE the Hanname!


Col. Jessep was wrong -- if you are here sharing the hanname with us, you have become one with the hanname.


----------



## Saffron

Would any of you like to defend yourselves HERE.  I don't want to guess at it anymore.


----------



## Rash

Saffron said:
			
		

> Would any of you like to defend yourselves HERE.


Don't see anything to defend. If people want to live in a politically correct bubble, that's their business. Geez, you can't even have some innocent, silly funny with a typo (and calling hanname a typo is a stretch!) without someone trying to defend truth and justice for all. Let them have their thread so they can frown and mope about mean people like us. I prefer it here where everyone has a mature sense of humor. Getting down off soapbox now - flame away! I can take it! I actually enjoy it!


----------



## JeanJoe

Saffron said:
			
		

> Would any of you like to defend yourselves HERE.  I don't want to guess at it anymore.



Just before you posted here, I read your posts over on the regular CB -- I'd like to thank you for trying to defend us.

I sort of worried about this happening when we figured out why the original post was so garbled. But we didn't figure it out until more than a dozen pages in, and even then, we were making fun less of the garbled post than of our own idiocy at spending so much time trying to "figure it out."

The problem is that anyone coming into the thread late or who skips to the explanation already knows "the answer" and is not approaching the thread with the original perspective.

So, on one hand, many of us have adopted the word to mean "family" and all that is good about being here, so how could anyone else possibly read ill motives into our fun?

On the other hand, it was the garbled post that started it all, and the typos were due to someone's medical conditions -- not a funny topic at all.

After we did figure it out, I kind of hoped the OP or her mom would come by and "give their blessing" to our adopted word, but all attempts to contact her have been unsuccessful.

No answers about what to do now, but I wanted to post my thoughts.


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Rash said:
			
		

> Don't see anything to defend. If people want to live in a politically correct bubble, that's their business. Geez, you can't even have some innocent, silly funny with a typo (and calling hanname a typo is a stretch!) without someone trying to defend truth and justice for all. Let them have their thread so they can frown and mope about mean people like us. I prefer it here where everyone has a mature sense of humor. Getting down off soapbox now - flame away! I can take it! I actually enjoy it!



Ditto.  I'm so glad we DVCers have our own Community Board.  It makes this place seem like "Cheers", where everybody knows your name.


----------



## meuseman

My wife showed me that thread on the other CB and what gets me is that some people just can't let others have their fun.  If a DIS'er doesn't find a thread funny, don't open it again.  Just like I have no interest in jumping into political threads on the CB.  On the other hand, I will not start a thread saying "Those Gosh Darn Political Threads are Ruining the DIS!"

We have our hanname.  I'm not even a DVC'er.  I've been researching and trying to determine the best for me.  I found this thread on the first day.  I found it a fun pastime.  A getaway from a world where DW's car was hit and the insurance co. would not give a rental.  A getaway from a world where the sellers of the house we are buying still haven't found a place for themselves, and as such, we are homeless is 3 weeks.

If you don't find our little world funny, fine.  I thank Saffron for defending us, but I've never felt a need to defend my reasons for laughing at a joke, good or bad.

At least I have my hanname; they will never post a negative thread about my humor.


----------



## mamaprincess

Hanname is a celebration of silliness and obsessiveness.  I just found it so funny that so many people like myself would take something so small and blow it so completely out of proportion.  That's my kind of humor, to find infinite rediculousness in the everyday things in life.  That to me is the spirit of Hanname.  No one on this thread ever insulted or said anything nasty about the op.  We were all always making fun of our lack of anything better to do and the life that the Hanname took on.  We are a very silly bunch!


----------



## Muushka

meuseman said:
			
		

> My wife showed me that thread on the other CB and what gets me is that some people just can't let others have their fun.  If a DIS'er doesn't find a thread funny, don't open it again.  Just like I have no interest in jumping into political threads on the CB.  On the other hand, I will not start a thread saying "Those Gosh Darn Political Threads are Ruining the DIS!"
> 
> We have our hanname.  I'm not even a DVC'er.  I've been researching and trying to determine the best for me.  I found this thread on the first day.  I found it a fun pastime.  A getaway from a world where DW's car was hit and the insurance co. would not give a rental.  A getaway from a world where the sellers of the house we are buying still haven't found a place for themselves, and as such, we are homeless is 3 weeks.
> 
> If you don't find our little world funny, fine.  I thank Saffron for defending us, but I've never felt a need to defend my reasons for laughing at a joke, good or bad.
> 
> At least I have my hanname; they will never post a negative thread about my humor.



Well welcom to the DVC community meuseman.  I hope you find all the answers you need here.  
And I have a feeling you will be a perfect fit here!
Good luck with all of the car/house/homeless stuff.  Hope it all works out.
 *Peace, Love and Hannname!* 

PS I just noticed your location as the biggest little state.  
Are you a Rhode Islander??  That is my home state!


----------



## meuseman

Muushka said:
			
		

> PS I just noticed your location as the biggest little state.
> Are you a Rhode Islander??  That is my home state!




You know it!!!!

I'm keeping hanname alive in Warwick (both our current place and the new house).


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

I think the only way to be alive and at the same time offend no one is if you sat in a chair all day blindfolded with a gag in your mouth. And even then someone would probably be offended you weren't a productive member of society! What I am trying to say is it's impossible to exist and not offend someone, since we all have our own way of looking at the world and interpreting what is said and done around us. I have no problem with those who don't see the humor in this thread, they are welcome to not read it.  


to the tune of the beverly hillbillies theme


Come and listen to my story 'bout Hanname
It's a new Disney Word
And I say it everyday
Hanname's fun just never ever ends
I say hanname
To my Dis Board friends! (Lime green that is, DVC)

 

Peace 

Mar'


----------



## Muushka

meuseman said:
			
		

> You know it!!!!
> 
> I'm keeping hanname alive in Warwick (both our current place and the new house).



That is where I grew up!  Pilgrim HS graduate!  Great state, I miss it.

Long live Hanname!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Ditto.  I'm so glad we DVCers have our own Community Board.  It makes this place seem like "Cheers", where everybody knows your name.



YES!!!!  I really like that comparison, cruise   

Live long and Hanname


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

> to the tune of the beverly hillbillies theme
> 
> 
> Come and listen to my story 'bout Hanname
> It's a new Disney Word
> And I say it everyday
> Hanname's fun just never ever ends
> I say hanname
> To my Dis Board friends! (Lime green that is, DVC)
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> Mar'



One of the best songs yet, Mar'     I loved it   especially the "lime green that is, DVC"  

Live long and Hanname


----------



## TOMAR@SSR

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> "It is better to have Hannamed and lost than to never have Hannamed at all."



I Guess So !!!???


----------



## laughinplace199

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> It can mean hello. It can mean goodbye. It can mean "don't touch that, it's dead."



Too funny!


----------



## mamaprincess

"I'm ready for my Hanname Mr Demille."


----------



## Saffron

Okey dokey then!  Like I said in my post over at the other CB, no one had to explain themselves, and I truly wasn't trying to get one board to argue with another, I just didn't want to put words in anyone's posts.     

**In my best Granny Clampit voice**  Okay younguns, you go on about your business now, just don't let that hanname escape and run ramped on the boards again, I ain't a gonna protect it next time.


----------



## mamaprincess

As for those that don't find this thread funny...

"To each his Hanname."
"Whatever floats your Hanname."
"one man's trash is another man's Hanname".
"Don't rain on my Hanname".
"If you can't stand the heat get the Hanname out of the kitchen."
"Opinions are like Hannames; everybody has one".


----------



## OneMoreTry

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> As for those that don't find this thread funny...
> 
> "To each his Hanname."
> "Whatever floats your Hanname."
> "one man's trash is another man's Hanname"
> "Don't rain on my Hanname"
> "If you can't stand the heat get the Hanname out of the kitchen."




Don't cry over spilled Hanname.  

If you worry about Hanname you don't know Hanname.


----------



## dumboiu

Hanname dreams everyone!!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I feel a little sad though, that it isn't something special to the DVC board!



Me too.


----------



## Grandma Bear

This thread is just too funny for words!


----------



## LeftCoaster

TDC Nala said:
			
		

> It can mean hello. It can mean goodbye. It can mean "don't touch that, it's dead."




I was thinking the same thing.  =)    Side note: I was having fun with the church sign generator earlier.  "There will be no singing at the church tonight..."


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Well, after reading the anti-Hanname thread on the "generic" CB, I guess I better remove the t-shirt from my siggie before I am labelled as someone that makes fun of the disabled.  

I think we all know that was never the intention of this thread and that we actually think of the O.P. as sort of a hero for liberating the "hanname" in all of us.  I just wish she would have responded to the thread somehow so we could understand what started all this (other than our own speculation).

For all we know, maybe she has a foreign exchange student!


----------



## castleri

I truly thank the OP for providing so much pleasure to so many of us who have no lives - well very boring lives except for here at DVC CB.   I hope that when and if it comes to her attention that she will realize how much brighter she has made a lot of people's days. 

Happy hanname day to you all.


----------



## lulu71

Wow, I go off and have a baby and come back and this thread is still going strong!  Hanname to you all!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

lulu71 said:
			
		

> Wow, I go off and have a baby and come back and this thread is still going strong!  Hanname to you all!!!



Welcome to the World MIA ALESSANDRA!​

May your life be free and filled with Hanname!


----------



## dianeschlicht

castleri said:
			
		

> I truly thank the OP for providing so much pleasure to so many of us who have no lives - well very boring lives except for here at DVC CB.   I hope that when and if it comes to her attention that she will realize how much brighter she has made a lot of people's days.
> 
> Happy hanname day to you all.


If she reads the first 15 pages of this thread she will understand that.  Maybe not so much the last 15, but hopefully, she will take it in the spirit intended.  She actually has asked a question on the other DVC board this morning.


----------



## lllovell

Wow - Congrats Lulu!!!  A big welcome to the world for your little one!

Calypso - change your siggy if you wish - but certainly none of us here want you to nor do we think its wrong.  

Heck - I hope Hanname shows back up!  She will be a celebrity and treated as such here    

Hanname Monday everyone!!!


----------



## wtpclc

I was so looking forward to logging inot my hanname world today for some happy thoughts.  I think most of us made it perfectly clear that we were laughing with out own obsession and not at anyone else.  This thread has been nothing but good clean fun.  There's been no other thread like it since I've been on the DIS.  I a bunch of us being Goofy and adding some sunshine to our days.  If I was ever to hear that hanname or jpmom97 were offended, I would stop instantly.  The spirit of hanname is truley a wonderful thing.  Those of us who know what it's about will continue to relish hanname for a long time to come.

 Thanks to my hanname for the smiles that you have brought me!

Sorry for those who just don't get it.  

BTW - Ophie, you are most certainly hanname in my book!  

Have a hanname week everyone!


----------



## chimera

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> Well, after reading the anti-Hanname thread on the "generic" CB, I guess I better remove the t-shirt from my siggie before I am labelled as someone that makes fun of the disabled.
> 
> I think we all know that was never the intention of this thread and that we actually think of the O.P. as sort of a hero for liberating the "hanname" in all of us.  I just wish she would have responded to the thread somehow so we could understand what started all this (other than our own speculation).
> 
> For all we know, maybe she has a foreign exchange student!



I think that the "generic" CB has a different flavor than the DVC CB.  I find when posting over there, that people are generally nice and helpful, but there's always a certain contingent waiting to jump all over every post...no matter who it's from or what's said.  I find that board to be a bit too judgemental for my taste, so I don't go there anymore.

I know that no one here was mean-spirited in any of the hanname posts and concern over the feelings of the OP has been discussed many times.

Thanks for the opportunity to vent a little after reading the anti-hanname thread.  The other reason I don't read the CB anymore is because I usually find it upsetting.  

JMHO...not looking to start a 'my board is better than yours' war


----------



## mamaprincess

lulu71 said:
			
		

> Wow, I go off and have a baby and come back and this thread is still going strong!  Hanname to you all!!!


Hanname lulu!  Boy or Girl? Name please? Are you getting any sleep, if not, you can always log onto the Hanname and post a few Hannames of your own!


----------



## lllovell

chimera said:
			
		

> Thanks for the opportunity to vent a little after reading the anti-hanname thread.  The other reason I don't read the CB anymore is because I usually find it upsetting.
> 
> JMHO...not looking to start a 'my board is better than yours' war




You are among friends, Grasshopper...no worries!


----------



## mamaprincess

A girl named Mia Allesandra! I just answered my own question by re-reading the post.  I need my morning coffee.


----------



## OneMoreTry

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I feel a little sad though, that it isn't something special to the DVC board!



If DVCers are willing to "set it free," then hanname will take it's place on the DIS and maybe beyond.

In other words, hanname has to grow up and leave home.


PS.  Re pronunciation, I think it rhymes with tsunami -- and shares some of its meaning.


----------



## wtpclc

I can't find teh voting poll!  Was it on the regular cb or DVC cb?  My vote is still for hah-naym.  That's just how it stuck in my head.  

Gotta keep posting.  mamprincess is tryig to knowck me out of 4th place!


----------



## mamaprincess

It's already garnered so much controversy!  I think Hanname must be destined for fame...Law suits are probaby in it's future as well as rumors in the gossip rags. "Hanname was seen kanoodling with the dancing bannana..."   Not to mention being stalked by the papparazi.  How much do you think a photo of Hanname would go for on the dis?


----------



## mamaprincess

wtpclc said:
			
		

> I can't find teh voting poll!  Was it on the regular cb or DVC cb?  My vote is still for hah-naym.  That's just how it stuck in my head.
> 
> Gotta keep posting.  mamprincess is tryig to knowck me out of 4th place!


----------



## wtpclc

2 posts in a row.  that is so not fair!


----------



## wtpclc

If that's what it takes, though...


----------



## chimera

New headline...
"Hanname causes DIS panic as members rush to up their post counts"


----------



## mamaprincess

I'm coming to get you


----------



## wtpclc

chimera said:
			
		

> New headline...
> "Hanname causes DIS panic as members rush to up their post counts"


  

CB1 - Are you back in the top 10 yet?

Not so fast mama!  I never let poeple pass me in a race!


----------



## chimera

BTW...  Congratulations on the new DVC-er, Mia Alessandra   

That should move me up a bit in the post-race.  I'd just like to note that I bagged the illustrious post #700   

Who's going for #1000?


----------



## wtpclc

I think I may try to get to 1000 all by myself today.  Congrats on #700 Mel!

In my haste to post, I forgot to say congrats to Lulu!  Glad you came back to Hanname first thing!


----------



## scarlett873

I'm certainly not a DVC'er (yet!), but I have been infected by the hanname. I, too, saw no harm in the thread at all...and I've read every single post thus far! You guys are a fun-loving bunch and I'm certainly happy to be Hannamed with you...

Hope a non-DVC'er-regular CB'er is still welcome for the Hanname fun! (even if all I do is lurk...lol)

And just for future reference...I do plan to become a full-fledged DVC'er...just have to wait a tad longer...the checkbook just won't let me jump right in there!


----------



## wtpclc

Brandie - Welcome!  If you made it through the thread and understand Hanname, you are one with us!

Hanname!

PS - Good luck on your road to DVC!


----------



## mamaprincess

Aren't you a busy little Hanname.    Yeah, I'm talking to you!


----------



## wtpclc

Well, if you're talking to me, I must reply.    

Just need that hanname fix to keep me going!


----------



## mamaprincess

"Hasta la Hanname, baby"   .


----------



## wtpclc

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> "Asta la Hanname, baby"   .


Watch out for that tree!


----------



## mamaprincess

Mama: "Hi, uhh it's Mama. Can wtptlc come out and Hanname?"
Mama wtptlc: "No! we don't want wtplc hannnameing around with your kind!"


----------



## mamaprincess

wtpclc said:
			
		

> Watch out for that tree!


DOH!!!


----------



## wtpclc

Say say oh hanname-mate
Come out and hanname with me
And bring your comedy
Climb up 
Run up your post count
Until you're up with me
And we'll be jolly friends forevermore

Say say oh hanname-mate
I cannot hanname with you
I can't keep up with you 
My fingers turned to gooo
Ain't got no come backs 
Ain't go no movie quotes
But we'll still be hanname friends forevermore.


----------



## mamaprincess




----------



## wtpclc

You had me at hanname.  (I know.  That's your's too.  )


----------



## wtpclc

Oh, that's all right.  He can call me hanname if he wants to.  I don't mind.


----------



## lllovell

you two are killing me here


----------



## mamaprincess

As I sit here recovering at the Rehannametation Institute of the DVC Community Board, one question continues to plague me... Where in the Hanname did that tree come from because I could swear it wasn't there a second before the crash hmmm?  Any thoughts wtpclc?


----------



## wtpclc

George (of the jungle) can never figure that one out either.  I do believe it may have been when you turned to grin at me from your motor vehicle.  It just jumped out at you.

Oh, the hanname of it all!

Rehannametation Institute?  Don't think I want to go there!

PS - lllovell - Gald we are entertaining you.  I was afraid I was moving away from the spirit of hanname!


----------



## mamaprincess

Perhaps that's all there is to it wtpclc.  I was about to move to the Grassy Knoll but Hanname is a much better community.  Everyone is just too shifty eyed and suspicious on the knoll.  There always peeking out of their windows and spreading rumors.


----------



## mamaprincess

P.S. The Institute isn't so bad I get to have Dole whips and tonga toast for breakfast and mickey bars for dessert.  The turkey legs are out of this world. Plus we get the Disney Vacation Channel.


----------



## wtpclc

Sounds like oyu're treated hannamely.  The name (and board) make is sound like they are trying to de-hanname you though.  All the dole whips in the world couldn't make me change my hanname ways.  (Then again, I go for the oreo sandwiches).  Only a little under 6 months to go.  sigh.....

You say goodbye and I say hanname. 
Hanname hanname.
I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hanname.


----------



## wtpclc

Never mind.  My eyes were playing tricks on me.


----------



## chimera

Well I see things have properly degenerated while I was out   

Brandie, if you stuck it out through 700+ posts, you definitely have achieved hanname.  Welcome!


----------



## mamaprincess

wtpclc said:
			
		

> Sounds like oyu're treated hannamely.  The name (and board) make is sound like they are trying to de-hanname you though.  All the dole whips in the world couldn't make me change my hanname ways.  (Then again, I go for the oreo sandwiches).  Only a little under 6 months to go.  sigh.....
> 
> You say goodbye and I say hanname.
> Hanname hanname.
> I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hanname.


If Ringo or Paul through some twisted series of events, should happen to turn up on this board, there'll be Hanname to pay.  
Au contrair mon Hanname,  they are fixing me up good as new at the institute so I can Hanname better than ever!   Remember its not the Dehannametation Institue, It's the Rehannametation institute.


----------



## wtpclc

We were just lost without you Mel!

Wait a minute!  You've been known to degenerate with the best of us!   

It was all mama's fault, though!  It's that Dehannametation Center!  Get her out before it's too late!

OK.  Gotta know.  Mama - Did you edit your last post?  I'm not seeing the edit stamp any more.


----------



## wtpclc

First post on page 50!  That's got to count for something!


----------



## mamaprincess

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! It's the Rehannametation Institute.  Are you trying to give it a bad reputation?  Am I back on the knoll?   r


----------



## mamaprincess

Yes as a matter of Hanname I did.  Are you goin to report me?  They'll never Hanname me alive!


----------



## wtpclc

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> If Ringo or Paul through some twisted series of events, should happen to turn up on this board, there'll be Hanname to pay.
> Au contrair mon Hanname,  they are fixing me up good as new at the institute so I can Hanname better than ever!   Remember its not the Dehannametation Institue, It's the Rehannametation institute.


I'd like to think Paul and Ringo would go with the hanname.

All we need is hanname!

Thanks for the institute clarification.  I missed the DVC part of the DVC Community Board.  If it were the regular CB, they'd be de-hannameing.


----------



## scarlett873

wtpclc said:
			
		

> If it were the regular CB, they'd be de-hannameing.


----------



## mamaprincess

Hanname springs eternal but I'm not so sure they'd want there classics Hannamed.  Of course I did Hanname "Yesterday" so who am I to say.


----------



## wtpclc

You're definitely back on the knoll!   

(I may have had to kick you off had you not edited that post.  It was very un-hanname of you!)

Glad we're back in harmony.

DVC and Cb
Live together in perfect ha-na-me.
Side by side on my DIS board
Oh Lord why don't we...


----------



## mamaprincess

"Oh I'll tell you something 
I hope you Hanname.
Oh I, Yeah I
Wanna Hannameeeee!
I wanna Hanname ay yay
I wanna Hannameeeeee!"


----------



## wtpclc

She loves you ha-na-me
She loves you ha-na-me
With a love like that,
you know you should be glad!


----------



## mamaprincess

wtpclc said:
			
		

> You're definitely back on the knoll!
> 
> (I may have had to kick you off had you not edited that post.  It was very un-hanname of you!)
> 
> Glad we're back in harmony.
> 
> DVC and Cb
> Live together in perfect ha-na-me.
> Side by side on my DIS board
> Oh Lord why don't we...


May I corewrite with you..
"We all know 
that we'll refill our migs wherever we go
there is Hanname 
in everyone
We learn to post 
while we learn to to eat tonga toast
we need it to survive
Hanname will thrive... "


----------



## ophie

_We interrupt this hanname post war to bring you the following message:_

Thanks for the inclusion.  DVC is definitely a future goal... but it's a ways off.  A happy hanname day to all.​_We now return you to your regularly scheduled hanname post count war._


----------



## wtpclc

ophie said:
			
		

> _We interrupt this hanname post war to bring you the following message:_
> 
> Thanks for the inclusion.  DVC is definitely a future goal... but it's a ways off.  A happy hanname day to all.​_We now return you to your regularly scheduled hanname post count war._


     

Like the addition mama!

Ha-na-me, Ha-na-me
Ha-na-me-ee, Ha-na-me
Speaking words of wisdom,
Ha-na-me-ee, Ha-na-me


----------



## mamaprincess

"Ha na na nananana
na na nananana na me"


----------



## wtpclc

They're real cb fans,
Living in their cb land
Dont know they're missing out on ha-a-name

Have too many points of view
Know not where they're going to
Not a bit like you and me-ee.
Cb fans, please listen
You dont know, what youre missing
CB fans that world is at your hannme.


----------



## mamaprincess

"Well you talk abouta Hannametion wellll ya know 
we all wanna Hanname"


----------



## mamaprincess

Daggonit it's time for my therapy.  "I'll be Hanname"


----------



## mamaprincess

Could'nt leave without rockin out to this..
"Its been a HAA naa me and I've been posting like a dog
Its been a Haa naa me I should be sleeping like a log
But when you Ha na me 
I find the things that you say 
make me Ha naa me"


----------



## wtpclc

Yea, I've got to stop.  I'm getting too close to DIane and I just couldn't do that.

Love the hannametion diddy!

Here are a couple closers:

Hey!  You've got to hide your mug away!

But tomorrow may rain so
Ill follow ha-name.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

You know I couldn't leave my bad song lyrics (with a nod to tooneric, the bad poet and today's birthday boy ) out of this: 

To the tune of Imagine (actually as you can see very few words had to be changed and it still makes sense--at least to this Hanname-er  )

Hanname all you Dis-ers
It's easy if you try
Hanname below us
Hanname in the sky

Hanname all the people
On D V C Boards

Ohhhhh

You may say that I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And we'll Hanname as one!  

Mar'


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

wtpclc said:
			
		

> Hey! You've got to hide your mug away!


 
Don't you mean "mig"?


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

My, my, so much to catch up on!
When I left off posting, I was in the top 10.
And then suddenly, bunches of new folks caught the haname mig.
I fear looking and hope Walt fares better in the june 19 vote!


I believe Hanname can be all or nothing or everything to all or no one or everyone. Since hanname is unique to each of us, there can be many different ways 'hanname' speaks to us. Hanname speaks in different languages.
I believe that hanname has different pronunciations, depending on usage.
As in:
Where the *hanname* is Greenban?  Rhymes with *tsunami[/B.

Happy Hanname to all and to all a Goodnight.  Hannah-MAY

When it subs for KUNGALOOSH, it's  Hannah MAY

And, one of my favs: You had me at hanname....well, you get to choose how it sounds best to you!

I promised definitions....Next post!

Oh: edit! I agree...didn't she mean MIG????*


----------



## wtpclc

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Don't you mean "mig"?


   
Yes, I stand corrected.  (Well, I guess if I'm rolling on teh floor, I'm not really standing, am I.)


----------



## ophie

I think I'm pronouncing it "Hahn - a - may"  

Anyone else? :

   

Do a little dance 
Make a little hanname   
Get down tonight!


----------



## ClarabelleCow

THIS HAS GOT TO STOP!!!


Haven't checked in in ages, I can't beleive this is still going on, to spare me the time of reading the last 35 pages, has the original Hanname phoned home yet!!!  I think its the JPMOM person, have we heard from her yet!!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

OK definitions, please feel free to add on (just like points, addonitis)

*Hannanamous:* adj. for shy Dis-ers, often lurkers, preferring not to give out their identity, preferring to remain hannanamous.

*Hannanamouse:* act of being shy about your hanname beliefs when around Mickey

*Hannamite*: those of us who believe in all things Hanname.

*Hannamania:*noun.  When hannamites get together to celebrate, especially when we Kungaloosh, there is often a pervasive euphoria aka: hannamania

*Hannamism*: noun. Anything relating to hanname.

*Hannamitis*: Noun. Obviously, hannamism is infectious. Those who don't have a life and continually post, are often suffering from hannamitis. The affliction often starts with a Rash. (  )

*Hannaphobic*:  adj. Those who are not  amused by hannamism.

*Hannamyalgia:*Noun. Inflammation of the digits from overuse of the keyboard. Also, type of pain normally associated with severe eye strain from reading 45 pages of posts.

*Hannamission*: Noun. Spreading the joy of hanname far and wide. Google was but a start.

*hannamissionaries:* Yep, all of us!


----------



## ophie

ClarabelleCow said:
			
		

> THIS HAS GOT TO STOP!!!
> 
> 
> Haven't checked in in ages, I can't beleive this is still going on, to spare me the time of reading the last 35 pages, has the original Hanname phoned home yet!!!  I think its the JPMOM person, have we heard from her yet!!


Nope, hasn't checked in.


----------



## TW1

*Hannamesaurus*: Massive, unstappable, growing lime-green beast

*Hannamarijuana*: Highly addictive substance known to damage brain cells, cause fits of giggling at inappropriate times, and for the hard-core addicts, the need to wear Depends when surfing the web.


----------



## ophie

TW1 said:
			
		

> *Hannamesaurus*: Massive, unstappable, growing lime-green beast
> 
> *Hannamarijuana*: Highly addictive substance known to damage brain cells, cause fits of giggling at inappropriate times, and for the hard-core addicts, the need to wear Depends when surfing the web.



great additions!!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

We need a book of hanname, sorta like Beca's ROFR thread. Any volunteers?


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

And, BTW, I think that temporarily gets me back in the Top 10 postings!!!!!
( I was almost desperate enough to put only one definition per post just to increase my posts...but I hannamed myself.


----------



## ClarabelleCow

*"Hannamesaurus: Massive, unstappable, growing lime-green beast"*


Hannamesaurus - Rex: Even larger cousin to Hannamesaurus, last seen causing havoc at Animal Kingdom in the area of the Dig (Dino Institute)


----------



## chimera

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> OK definitions, please feel free to add on (just like points, addonitis)
> 
> *Hannanamous:* adj. for shy Dis-ers, often lurkers, preferring not to give out their identity, preferring to remain hannanamous.
> 
> *Hannanamouse:* act of being shy about your hanname beliefs when around Mickey
> 
> *Hannamite*: those of us who believe in all things Hanname.
> 
> *Hannamania:*noun.  When hannamites get together to celebrate, especially when we Kungaloosh, there is often a pervasive euphoria aka: hannamania
> 
> *Hannamism*: noun. Anything relating to hanname.
> 
> *Hannamitis*: Noun. Obviously, hannamism is infectious. Those who don't have a life and continually post, are often suffering from hannamitis. The affliction often starts with a Rash. (  )
> 
> *Hannaphobic*:  adj. Those who are not  amused by hannamism.
> 
> *Hannamyalgia:*Noun. Inflammation of the digits from overuse of the keyboard. Also, type of pain normally associated with severe eye strain from reading 45 pages of posts.
> 
> *Hannamission*: Noun. Spreading the joy of hanname far and wide. Google was but a start.
> 
> *hannamissionaries:* Yep, all of us!



   

And the book shall be called...The Tao of Hanname


----------



## ophie

chimera said:
			
		

> And the book shall be called...The Tao of Hanname



PERFECT!!   

Is there an applause smilie?


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

*Hannaminity*:  noun  The unanihannamous, universal feeling of good will to all.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

*Hannamenon*:  The extraordinary occurrance that led to an innocent posting being turned into a unifying spirit of caring and magical memories.


----------



## meuseman

*Hannamousse:*  Delicious Lime-Green fluffy dessert.


----------



## meuseman

*Hannameuseman*:  A certain DIS'er who can be found around these parts


----------



## ophie

*Hannamana*:  A DIS-theme remake by Animal and the muppets


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

*Hannamar': *Bad lyricist DVC DIS-er

Mar'

<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*DIS Boards DVC*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

 <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Hanname*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Kerlynne

ophie said:
			
		

> I think I'm pronouncing it "Hahn - a - may"
> 
> Anyone else? :
> 
> 
> 
> Do a little dance
> Make a little hanname
> Get down tonight!



Yes, that's how I have been saying it as well.


----------



## raammartin

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> "Oh I'll tell you something
> I hope you Hanname.
> Oh I, Yeah I
> Wanna Hannameeeee!
> I wanna Hanname ay yay
> I wanna Hannameeeeee!"


----------



## HookdonWDW

Okay,

Enough is enough!!  This thread is taking over my life.    There I was... packed boxes to my left and right... movers trying to put stuff on the truck  ... and me, trying to get my hanname fix  .

Now it's a week later.  I'm supposed to be unpacking boxes in the new house.  But am I??? Noooo..oooo..ooo.    I'm catching up on the posts I've missed, living in a hanname infested world.  It's not right I tell you, it's just not right...


----------



## Grandma Bear

I can;t believe were still doing the hanname


----------



## mamaprincess

Hannamama: Me!   or any other mama who should be doing laundry or dishes and instead chooses to Hanname.   

Hannimosity: the intense expression of disaproval aimed at Hannamites.


----------



## mamaprincess

Grandma Bear said:
			
		

> I can;t believe were still doing the hanname


Hannagranna: You!   or any other grandmom who Hannimes.


----------



## mamaprincess

ClarabelleCow said:
			
		

> *"Hannamesaurus: Massive, unstappable, growing lime-green beast"*
> 
> 
> Hannamesaurus - Rex: Even larger cousin to Hannamesaurus, last seen causing havoc at Animal Kingdom in the area of the Dig (Dino Institute)


Yes I also have a degree in Hannthropology and have studied this beast, he is from the Hannameceous period.  He can be found hunting for mickey bars and turkey legs.


----------



## Grandma Bear

Mama Mia, my pizza's getting cold while i'm playing around with all the hannama mamas


----------



## ophie

*Hannarmada*: A fleet of lime green invasion ships.


----------



## LeftCoaster

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> Enough is enough!!  This thread is taking over my life.    There I was... packed boxes to my left and right... movers trying to put stuff on the truck  ... and me, trying to get my hanname fix  .
> 
> Now it's a week later.  I'm supposed to be unpacking boxes in the new house.  But am I??? Noooo..oooo..ooo.    I'm catching up on the posts I've missed, living in a hanname infested world.  It's not right I tell you, it's just not right...



If we don't stop, does that make us a group of Hannameanies?


----------



## wtpclc

Hannamifinity - The belief that the spirit of Hanname will go on forever and therefore Hanname can never be overdone.  It keeps going and going and going.....  

Kind of like Hannamamama's posts. 

So Who's keeping the book?


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

ubiquitous=Being or seeming to be everywhere at the same time; omnipresent

Hanname is the most ubiquitous word in the universe!  

Mar'


----------



## Grandma Bear

We are obviously all engaged in Hammanology.  This is the study of hanname and all of its many intriguing facets!


----------



## ClarabelleCow

Hannamestitus:

What breast feeding mom's get when they spend way too much time on the Dis-boards checking this thread!!!


----------



## cruise-o-matic

*Hann-o-matic:*

Instinctively drawn to this thread without apparent external cause


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

*Hannaversary*: the yearly celebration of it all started with a mig!

April 25, 2006:Happy Hanniversary


----------



## Beach_Bound9

Hannameobia - The inability to let a joke that has been beaten to death die...


----------



## bibbidiboo

Okay, you've gone and done it now---I haven't been on the Dis board in eons---and the first thing I do is get hannamed into this thread!!!! 2 hours later I have finally reached the end      I will probably start calling my Hannah, Hanname now--boy will she be confused.  Thank you all for the joy you have brought into my evening.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Hi bibbidy...
My golden retrievor is named Hannah  and I always think of her when I read this thread!


----------



## mamaprincess

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> Hannameobia - The inability to let a joke that has been beaten to death die...


We all seem to be sufferers of this tragic condition but  the CB Dehannametation Institute is working fevorishly on a cure.


----------



## mamaprincess

There once was a Hannamama
that had low tolerance for drama
so she logged off and waited
and when it abaited
she hannamed in her pajamas!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> There once was a Hannamama
> that had low tolerance for drama
> so she logged off and waited
> and when it abaited
> she hannamed in her pajamas!



Very good, mamaprincess  

Live long and hanname


----------



## Aimee K

TLinden16 said:
			
		

> Next time I go to Jellyrolls, I'm going to request Hanname and see what happens.
> 
> Karen




Let me know when you go. I want to be there for that one!


----------



## wtpclc

Say Hanname!
Say how are you!
Makin' friends just isn't hard to do!

You just look 'em in the eye,
crack a smile and say Hanname,
And you'll see Hanname come smilin' back at you!


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Woohoo, post #800.


----------



## wtpclc

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> Hannameobia - The inability to let a joke that has been beaten to death die...


As long as there is imagination left on the DIS, the Hanname thread will never be complete.


----------



## Poohnatic

It's nice to say hanname, hanname, hanname
It's nice to say hanname, hanname and how are you?

I'm fine 
        Me, too
We're fine and how are you

I'm fine
       Me, too
We're fine and how are you



A little magic garden to start the day!

Suzanne


----------



## mamaprincess

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> "Ha na na nananana
> na na nananana na me"


Hey wtclc, did you catch my extremely subtle "Hey Jude" Hanname?
I consider it to be among my most delicate work.


----------



## wtpclc

Ahhhhhhh....  My apologies.  That one passed me by.  Blame it on sleep deprivation.

I'd like to think my most recent post is my best work.  Then again, I  may feel differenty when I wake up.

Have we done this one?

Ha-na-me!  Ha-na ma!
Life goes on-on.
Ha-na-ma-aa life goes on


----------



## mamaprincess

No, I don't believe we have.  How could it have taken us so long?


----------



## wtpclc

I don't know.

What I have done to deserve such a fate,
I realize I have left it too late.
And so its true pride comes before a fall,
Im telling you so that you wont lose all.
Im a loser, and I lost someone whos near to me,
Im a loser, and Im not what I appear to be.


----------



## mamaprincess




----------



## Pluto4Pres

bibbidiboo said:
			
		

> Okay, you've gone and done it now---I haven't been on the Dis board in eons---and the first thing I do is get hannamed into this thread!!!! 2 hours later I have finally reached the end      I will probably start calling my Hannah, Hanname now--boy will she be confused.  Thank you all for the joy you have brought into my evening.




OK. If like doing that, when you get a chance, could you read this thread http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=534093 and let me know what it's about?

It' Hannamoungus!


----------



## chimera

He say I know you, you know me
One thing I can tell you is you got to be free
Come together...hanname...hannamee!


----------



## wtpclc

Good one!


----------



## wtpclc

I'd like to be
At Food & Win Fest
In a Ha-na-me's garden in the shade.


----------



## wtpclc

I'd like to be
At F&G Fest
In a Ha-na-me-ee garden in the shade.

So Good it deserved double-posting!


----------



## Rozzie

Hanname!  It is a Hanname day for sure!!!!!

my 500th post, and I got my member # today and made my first ressies with MS!!!!!!!


----------



## lllovell

Woah Rozzie - slow down!!!  This is too much for one day.      Congrats!!!


----------



## Grandma Bear

You guys are all so sharp!  It's a challenge to keep up with you!
Has anyone seen my hanname?  Last seen driving a blue sports car and headed south.  Watch out WDW!  My hanname is coming your way!


----------



## wtpclc

Hanname Rozzie!

Grandma Bear - It's just the sleep deprivation!  Was that your hanname that just wizzed by?


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Pluto, not to be picky, but wouldn't the correct spelling be

Hannamungous????


----------



## Pluto4Pres

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Pluto, not to be picky, but wouldn't the correct spelling be
> 
> Hannamungous????



Yes. You could be right.  But there is no way to spell check Hannamanish


----------



## Grandma Bear

In the words of the old Rosemary Clooney song Comemona my hanname.my
hanname, I'm gonna givey ou candy, commona my hanname, my hannname


----------



## mamaprincess

oh Hannagranna, do you have any chocolates at your Hanname?   Oh! You didn't mean that in a hannagranna sort of way?!! The candy isn't meant for me is it.    Why Hannagranna you saucy little minx, you be careful on the Hanname, this is a wild bunch. Dont you go luring any of these savage Hannamen up to your Hanname, they may spike your mig.   .    
I've been indulging my petty side by dancing The J.E.D.D.  I've been neglectful to Hanname but luckily my good buddies continued to feed her whilste I was off expressing my jealousy in intetrpretive dance toward the single digit dancers, but I digress...

To make it up to you Hanname my love I offer to you at this unholy hour, a little medley of love songs I've Hannamed for your listening pleasure...ehmm

"Haaa name
its hard for me to say I'm sorry
I just want you to know
Haaa name
I really want to tell you I'm sorry
I could never end my post.

After all that we've been through 
I will make it up to you
I promise to

and after all thats been said and done
Youre just a Hanname I can't let go"


----------



## mamaprincess

"and IIIIIIIIIIIEEYIIIIIEEEYIIII will always Hanname 
ooooIIII will allwaays HAnnameeeee
IIIIIIIIIII will alllll waaays HannameeeeeeeaayyyI
will always Hannaaaaa  meeeeee

oooooo my hanname ooooo oooo
I will alllllwaaays     hannaaaaaa meeeeee".


----------



## mamaprincess

"Near 
Far
where ever you are
oh I know Hanname will go onnnnnnn

We'll stay
and post Hannames
you are here on the Dis
Hanname will go on and on"


----------



## mamaprincess

My throat is a little irritated after those last two power ballads.  
I need to refill my mig.    Hanname.


----------



## wtpclc

There's a thread, I know
It's what I think most about.
Get onto, the boards,
and have to check Hanname out.

Ohhhhhh, How will I know?
Don't trust the cb.
How will I know?
Got to see the real thing.

How will I know
If Mama's posted?
I checking here
'Cause Hannames the real thing!


----------



## mamaprincess

oooooo that one is rangey, I'll refresh your mig!


----------



## wtpclc

Does it scare you that we both seem to have good knowledge of both the Beatles and Whitney?  Thanks for the refresher!  At least I didn't have two of those in a row like you did!


----------



## Grandma Bear

I am so excited that my hanname grandchild is coming to visit me and were going to see her great hanname grandma!  Hanname everyone.


----------



## mamaprincess

wtpclc said:
			
		

> Does it scare you that we both seem to have good knowledge of both the Beatles and Whitney?  Thanks for the refresher!  At least I didn't have two of those in a row like you did!


It is a just a little scary...     

Glad I could help.  Wouldn't want you to develop Hanname throat from Hannameing power ballads.  I think I over did it. Next time I'll be safe and just do one.


----------



## Poohnatic

mamaprincess said:
			
		

> "and IIIIIIIIIIIEEYIIIIIEEEYIIII will always Hanname
> ooooIIII will allwaays HAnnameeeee
> IIIIIIIIIII will alllll waaays HannameeeeeeeaayyyI
> will always Hannaaaaa  meeeeee
> 
> oooooo my hanname ooooo oooo
> I will alllllwaaays     hannaaaaaa meeeeee".


       

I have to say, I normally HATE this song, but now its hanname-rriffic!

Suzanne


----------



## mamaprincess

I like it better in Hanname too.


----------



## wtpclc

If I posted on the DIS,
and I didn't know hanname, 
would you help me
understand.

Cause I've been to other threads,
and it seems that it is more
than just reading through.

If I gave ha-name
to you
Would you you promise me,
from the very start 
that you wouldn't flame me here like them.
Cause I've been fl-lamed before.


----------



## mamaprincess

Ugggggggghhh you've stumped me!  I know that song but I can't for the life of be get it to surface from the dusty depths of my memory!!Its driving me


----------



## wtpclc

More Beatles.  A personal fave.

If I Fell


----------



## mamaprincess

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH sweet relief.


----------



## mamaprincess

AHHHH up my post baby
(up my post baby)
Hanname and shout
(Hanname and shout)
come on come on come on come on baby now
(come on baby)
come on and type it on out
(type on out)
Hanname little girl
(Hanname little girl)
you know you post so good
(post so good)
come on and hanname closer now
(Hanname closer)
Just like I knew you would.


----------



## wtpclc

A taste of hanname,
tasting much sweeter than wine.


----------



## mamaprincess




----------



## wtpclc

I just saw a thread 
I can't forget the time or place where I first read
It's just the thread for me
and I want all the DIS to read this thread
Hannaming...
Yes I'm hannaming..
And it keeps calling me back again.

Had it been another day
I might have looked the other way.
And I'd have never been aware,
but as it I'll hanname tonight.

Hannaming...
Yes I'm hannaming..
And it keeps calling me back again.


----------



## mamaprincess

Try to Hanname my way
Do I have to keepon posting til I can't go on
While you Hanname your way
Even though we're knowing that our thread may soon be gone

We can Hanname
We can Hanname


----------



## SheriB

So, after 56 pages, does this mean we still don't know what it means?  I read the first 11, then skipped to the 56th.  

Sheri


----------



## dianeschlicht

SheriB said:
			
		

> So, after 56 pages, does this mean we still don't know what it means?  I read the first 11, then skipped to the 56th.
> 
> Sheri


HANNAME means "DVC/DIS family"!


----------



## mamaprincess

You tell her Diane


----------



## HookdonWDW

Hey, DVCers, don't think hanname's bad
Take a new word, and make it better
Remember to let hanname into your heart
And then hanname, will make you better 

Hey, DVCers, don't be afraid
You were made to go out and be a hanname'r
The minute you let hanname under your skin
Then hanname will begin, to make you better. 

And any time you feel the low points pain, hey, DVCer, HANNAME!
Don't carry WDW upon your shoulders
Well don't you know that its a fool who plays it cool
By making his hanname-less world a little colder 

Hey, DVCer! Don't let hanname down
You have found hanname, now go and share her
Remember, to let hanname into your heart
Then you can start to make Disney better. 

So let hanname out and let hanname in, hey, DVCer, begin
You're waiting for someone to hanname with
And don't you know that hanname's just you, hey, DVCer,
You'll do, the hanname you need is on your shoulder 

Hey, DVer, don't think hanname's bad
Take a new word and make it better
Remember to let hanname into your heart
And then hanname, will make you better


----------



## Beach_Bound9

SheriB said:
			
		

> So, after 56 pages, does this mean we still don't know what it means?  I read the first 11, then skipped to the 56th.
> 
> Sheri


I think it means some of us need help......


----------



## mamaprincess

If you're looking for answers, you wont find them here my friend. On the Hanname, there are only questions that lead to more questions.


----------



## Grandma Bear

Just think of all the fun we're having trying to answer the age old question"What the heck is a hanname"?


----------



## mamaprincess

aahh yes.  That one is a classic. Infact it is the mother of all the questions asked here on the Hanname.  Thank you Diane.


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname ask you something.What is with all this crazy weather?  First we were flooded,now heat waves followed by fog,lanslides and cold!  The hanname forecasts have been way off!  Maybe the weatherman needs a refresher couse in hannameology.


----------



## cruise-o-matic

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> Hey, DVCers, don't think hanname's bad
> Take a new word, and make it better
> Remember to let hanname into your heart
> And then hanname, will make you better
> 
> Hey, DVCers, don't be afraid
> You were made to go out and be a hanname'r
> The minute you let hanname under your skin
> Then hanname will begin, to make you better.
> 
> And any time you feel the low points pain, hey, DVCer, HANNAME!
> Don't carry WDW upon your shoulders
> Well don't you know that its a fool who plays it cool
> By making his hanname-less world a little colder
> 
> Hey, DVCer! Don't let hanname down
> You have found hanname, now go and share her
> Remember, to let hanname into your heart
> Then you can start to make Disney better.
> 
> So let hanname out and let hanname in, hey, DVCer, begin
> You're waiting for someone to hanname with
> And don't you know that hanname's just you, hey, DVCer,
> You'll do, the hanname you need is on your shoulder
> 
> Hey, DVer, don't think hanname's bad
> Take a new word and make it better
> Remember to let hanname into your heart
> And then hanname, will make you better



Laaa laaa laaa lalalalaaaa lalalalaaaa Hannameeeeeee.......


----------



## mommystieg

How the hanname did this happen??? I went to WDW for a lovely two week stay and hadn't had time to check in much on the DIS. Last night, DH casually mentions that the hanname thing was still around and now, here it is almost 10:00 am and I haven't done a lick of work this morning!! I have been sucked into the hanname vortex with the rest of you....aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!! The worst part is after an hour and a half I still haven't read through the 50+ pages.


----------



## lllovell

bwhahaha - the evils and joys of hanname all wrapped up in one!!!


(ok - I am singing Hey Jude over and over again in my head - someone is going to pay for this!!!    )

   Hanname!!!


----------



## Pluto4Pres

SheriB said:
			
		

> So, after 56 pages, does this mean we still don't know what it means?  I read the first 11, then skipped to the 56th.
> 
> Sheri




If you wish to know
Seek out JeanJoe
From 600 posts ago

Hanname!


----------



## mamaprincess

You're making me angry!   I'd better go dance.


----------



## mommystieg

Oooh, I got one!!!

I hanname you, you hanname me
We're a happy DVC family
With a refillable mig and a nice view, too
Won't you say you hanname, too?


----------



## JeanJoe

mommystieg said:
			
		

> Oooh, I got one!!!
> 
> I hanname you, you hanname me
> We're a happy DVC family
> With a refillable mig and a nice view, too
> Won't you say you hanname, too?



It is a sad, sad day, when Hanname is sung to *that* song...

(Sorry to be grumpy; that particular *creature* is one I find vile  
Does anyone remember the very un-magical version of that song? The last 2 lines go something like, "With a shotgun blast, Barney hits the floor. No more purple dinosaur." OMG, I can't believe how UN-hanname and UN-Disney this post is.)


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname means never having to say your sorry!


----------



## mamaprincess

Hannameal: This giant bowl of chocalate icecream I'm scarfing down as I sit at the computer reading and posting Hannames.


----------



## Cmadsen

Hey, DianeSchlict, what came first, the Hanname or the Mig?


----------



## Rash

Rashhanname - the exotic, otherworldly union of a supreme horse-god and the mysterious life-force enveloping the Dis. Only pure minded free spirits shall experience the wholesome, lucid transformation that is Rashanname. Either that or drink 5 Heinkekens and you'll get the idea.


----------



## Grandma Bear

I have a severe case of hannamidice!  I am addicts to hannames and loving it!


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Rash said:
			
		

> drink 5 *Heinkekens* and you'll get the idea.



Sounds like someone was enjoying a few heinie's last night.....


----------



## Rash

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone was enjoying a few heinie's last night.....


Yuengling, actually.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

One must be cautious of committing hannamicide by being exposed to an overdose of Hanname.............


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Rash said:
			
		

> Yuengling, actually.



Got some YingLing in the fridge right now....When I'd visit my uncles in PA, we'd have to bring back a case or 2.  Then our local distributor started getting it about a year and a half ago.  I was so happy....


----------



## Grandma Bear

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> One must be cautious of committing hannamicide by being exposed to an overdose of Hanname.............



True but whar a way to go! not many people can say they died laughing!


----------



## Rash

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Got some YingLing in the fridge right now....When I'd visit my uncles in PA, we'd have to bring back a case or 2.  Then our local distributor started getting it about a year and a half ago.  I was so happy....


I know exactly what you mean. I'm from Philly, but now live in NC. We'd always bring a case or two home after visits to Philly, but now it's everywhere down here. Good stuff.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Hmmmm...my Hanname beverage of choice is caffeine free Diet Dr Pepper    

Live long and Hanname


----------



## lllovell

Hanname to all our DVC fathers out there!!!

Happy Father's Day!!!


----------



## Grandma Bear

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...my Hanname beverage of choice is caffeine free Diet Dr Pepper
> 
> Live long and Hanname



My hanname beverages of choice are diet vanilla pepsi or diet cherry vanilla
dr. pepper.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Cmadsen said:
			
		

> Hey, DianeSchlict, what came first, the Hanname or the Mig?


Hanname, because that was the title of the thread.  Mig was in the middle.


----------



## off to neverland

Hi all,

I introduced my mom to the Hanname thread, and here's the email she just sent me.  I give it two weeks before everyone in her tiny town of 2,000 folks is saying "hanname."


Darling Daughter - I was watching the Cubs try to Hanname the Brewers with
their Mig and you distracted me with this thread.  Now I don't have a
hanname either!


----------



## HookdonWDW

off to neverland said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I introduced my mom to the Hanname thread, and here's the email she just sent me.  I give it two weeks before everyone in her tiny town of 2,000 folks is saying "hanname."
> 
> 
> Darling Daughter - I was watching the Cubs try to Hanname the Brewers with
> their Mig and you distracted me with this thread.  Now I don't have a
> hanname either!



   

Another unsuspecting victim falls prey to hannameitis...


----------



## Grandma Bear

off to neverland said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I introduced my mom to the Hanname thread, and here's the email she just sent me.  I give it two weeks before everyone in her tiny town of 2,000 folks is saying "hanname."
> 
> 
> Darling Daughter - I was watching the Cubs try to Hanname the Brewers with
> their Mig and you distracted me with this thread.  Now I don't have a
> hanname either!



This is how I got hooked on this!  My daughter sent me the link and I've been in deep love ever since.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Last night I watched the AFI top one hundred film quotes on TV and it is now official:  

'You had me at hanname'  was in the top 100

'HannaMeVista, Baby  'was in the top 25

And the number 1  AFI most famous film quote is:

'Frankly, my dear, I  don't give a MIG!'


----------



## Grandma Bear

Very clever Colorado Belle!  These hannames make my day and are good for my health since I often laugh myself silly.  Talk about a great stress reliever!

So if any of you have had a tough day just take 2 hannames and send me an email in the morning!  Note: This can be repeated as often as necessary.  

Warning:Hannames are highly addictive;but have no serious side effects!


----------



## Bandman4X

I have no idea what this threads about, but how can one pass up posting to a 59 page thread. Let's just consider it a BUMP.


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Bandman4X said:
			
		

> I have no idea what this threads about, but how can one pass up posting to a 59 page thread. Let's just consider it a BUMP.



It's like catching the end of Monty Python and the Holy Grail and wondering what's the deal with the African vs. European swallows.....


----------



## lllovell

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> It's like catching the end of Monty Python and the Holy Grail and wondering what's the deal with the African vs. European swallows.....


----------



## HookdonWDW

Bandman4X said:
			
		

> I have no idea what this threads about, but how can one pass up posting to a 59 page thread. Let's just consider it a BUMP.



Ahhh... and by bumping this thread, you've shown us all a fine example of hanname in action my friend!!    

Give this poster a mig!!!!!!


----------



## wintergreen

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> Give this poster a mig!!!!!!



And a goat!!


----------



## greenban

Well congrats to us all HANNAME has made google.  Here is a link...

http://www.google.com/search?biw=1003&hl=en&q=hanname

-Tony


----------



## wtpclc

Hanname Tony!  FYI, though, we made google about 30 pages ago!  

Great quotes CB!!!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Well! Can you hannane that?


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Hanname does need to reach into 60 page land   Come on, fellow Hanname, help me out  

Live long and hanname


----------



## DVCtinkerbell

Just doing my part, as I have been lurking.  

Sending Hanname to the CM's in the Disney buffet restaurants (with the new children's pricing).  I bet they will need it!

Have a Hanname Day!


----------



## wtpclc

I think we can, I think we can, I think we can, I think we can.....(make it to 60).

And hanname we go!

ETA:  Yea!!!!!  We did it!


----------



## lllovell

Goodness I need some Hanname today!!!

Thank Hanname its Friday!!!


----------



## wtpclc

HANNAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just for Laura!

(Well, if there's anyone else who really needs it too, I guess you can share.  That would be in the spirit of Hanname.)


----------



## lllovell

Now THAT is some Hanname love!!!

   You are the best Carrie!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname America!

TGIF!  Hanname  is looking forward to a nice long relaxing weekend.

May the hanname be with us always!


----------



## HanName1

I am must peezed that my MIGs in questions has resuklted in this most deelitful discussion.  I am muchly amused, not at all, insulted/angry/mad.

I wish to explain the orygens of HanName.

HanName is:

10001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000

[Packet corruption, IP address incorrect, packets lost]


----------



## wtpclc




----------



## wtpclc

OK HanName1 - I just got to know who you REALLY are??  Great profile BTW!


----------



## lodgelady

OK- I admit that I am new to the Hanname thread and I DIDN't have the patience to read all 60 pages-so can someone fill me in on a couple o' burning questions? 
(1) Has the OP ever returned? 
(2)Do all of the popular DVC Community board kids hanname?

 This is a hanname of a post! Sorry I missed the beginning!


----------



## Rash

HanName1 said:
			
		

> HanName is:
> 
> 10001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000


I forwarded this to a highly prestigious research scientist at SETI who agreed to run it through their high-powered code-breaking supercomputer. The result he returned to me is shocking to say the least. It was just one word.........Pheasant.


----------



## wtpclc

lodgelady said:
			
		

> OK- I admit that I am new to the Hanname thread and I DIDN't have the patience to read all 60 pages-so can someone fill me in on a couple o' burning questions?
> (1) Has the OP ever returned?
> (2)Do all of the popular DVC Community board kids hanname?
> 
> This is a hanname of a post! Sorry I missed the beginning!


1. Sadly, no.
2.  You betcha'


----------



## Grandma Bear

HanName1 said:
			
		

> I am must peezed that my MIGs in questions has resuklted in this most deelitful discussion.  I am muchly amused, not at all, insulted/angry/mad.
> 
> I wish to explain the orygens of HanName.
> 
> HanName is:
> 
> 10001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000100010011100010101110001000111110001000100111000101011100010001111100010001001110001010111000100011111000
> 
> [Packet corruption, IP address incorrect, packets lost]


Wow!

I haven't seen this many numbers since we put up the original numbers for pi in math class!


----------



## lllovell

Grandma Bear said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> I haven't seen this many numbers since we put up the original numbers for pi in math class!



I knew your daughter posted here, but I just caught that you all are a 3 generational DIS posting family!  How neat.

Hanname to you all!


----------



## Grandma Bear

lllovell said:
			
		

> I knew your daughter posted here, but I just caught that you all are a 3 generational DIS posting family!  How neat.
> 
> Hanname to you all!



Thank You!  My daughter started doing the Dis Boards so my granddaughter wanted to do it and then they got me involved.  This is a great way to keep my mind active!  I have met many fascinating people and love doing this.  
A very Hanname Day to all the wonderful Dis board players!  You truely make my day!


----------



## cruise-o-matic

ooooh. Post #900!


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Is a member of Hanname we must make sure this thread never dies.  Now the big question . . . who's making the t-shirts??  Annmarie


----------



## Laurabearz

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> ooooh. Post #900!


I missed it by ......... that much  

Hanname my friends


----------



## gm

Did anyone ever get hold of JPMOM97 and told her what she has started here. I saw her post in the Restaurant section and wanted to pm her but never did it. Just curious to know what she thinks about HANAME


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> I missed it by ......... that much
> 
> Hanname my friends



I got #800 too   ....Maybe, I can snag the 1K post as well  

I am also proud to say I've read every post too...

Beca's thread better watch out,
It better not die,
ROFR's better keep coming,
I'm telling you why....

Hanname has come to the Dis.

DISers are posting while you're sleeping,
And post wars while you're awake,
Doc checks whether the posts are clean or not,
So don't lock the thread for Hanname's sake.......


----------



## cindercopper

lllovell said:
			
		

> I knew your daughter posted here, but I just caught that you all are a 3 generational DIS posting family!  How neat.
> 
> Hanname to you all!




Hanname unto you too! Kind of cool there are 3 generations of us isn't it? It's a good way to "hear" from my mom though we live 6 hours apart.


----------



## Grandma Bear

cindercopper said:
			
		

> Hanname unto you too! Kind of cool there are 3 generations of us isn't it? It's a good way to "hear" from my mom though we live 6 hours apart.



Hanname Cindercopper and KPCat as well as all Dis Players.

Hanname just goes to prove that when it comes to matters of the heart
time or distance are no barrier!  Are there any other families on Hanname or any other Dis board?  Remember the family that Hanname's together stays 
together!


----------



## Disneycatlady

I must be a Hannamaniac   I just read all 61 pages.  Thanks for all the laughs DVC'ers!!!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Disneycatlady said:
			
		

> I must be a Hannamaniac   I just read all 61 pages.  Thanks for all the laughs DVC'ers!!!



Hanname and welcome to the club!

A great way to unwind on a daily babib!
Long live the hannamies!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Grandma Bear said:
			
		

> Hanname and welcome to the club!
> 
> A great way to unwind on a daily babib!
> Long live the hannamies!


 
A daily babib?  Ruh Roh, I think you have a VERY bad case of hannamitis.  I'd refer you to Dr. Tomorrow if I could find him.


----------



## Grandma Bear

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> A daily babib?  Ruh Roh, I think you have a VERY bad case of hannamitis.  I'd refer you to Dr. Tomorrow if I could find him.
> 
> [/QUOTESorry I didn't catch my typo which should on a daily basis.
> 
> I admit to a severe case of hannamtis; but it is a better stress reliever than
> many other  things that people use.  This is one addiction that is not harmful to the body, mind or your personal well being!  Laughter is good for you!


----------



## pixiechick

just came back from a week at BWV.  You'll all be glad to know that WDW is as wonderful as ever.  It was rainy and busy, but the spirit of hanname was alive and well!

Hanname!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Glad to knpw that the spirit of WDW is still going strong!  I want to go again; but during the rainy season!  Hanname WDW and may your spirit live forever!


----------



## HanName1

I wish to thank all who have replied to my original post:

*...do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks...*

Since that post I have purchased all of the MIGs I need.  PLEASE NO MORE MIGS!

Thanks,

-Dr. Tomorrow


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

HanName1 said:
			
		

> I wish to thank all who have replied to my original post:
> 
> *...do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks...*
> 
> Since that post I have purchased all of the MIGs I need. PLEASE NO MORE MIGS!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Dr. Tomorrow


 
WHAT??? Am I just being stupid/gullible/both? Is Dr. Tomorrow back and is he Hanname and did he start this whole thing with a fake post? Is "Han NAME" (in the sig of the last post) a hint I am supposed to understand? (ie Han NAME=Here's another new NAME?) 
Or is this a just a total joke to freak me out? HELLLLLLLPPPP!!!!


----------



## Grandma Bear

HanName1 said:
			
		

> I wish to thank all who have replied to my original post:
> 
> *...do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks...*
> 
> Since that post I have purchased all of the MIGs I need.  PLEASE NO MORE MIGS!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Dr. Tomorrow


Hanname Dr. Tomorrow:

Thanks for providing me with hours oif laughter.  Live long and prosper!
May the Hanname be with you always!


----------



## lllovell

Grandma Bear said:
			
		

> Hanname Dr. Tomorrow:
> 
> Thanks for providing me with hours oif laughter.  Live long and prosper!
> May the Hanname be with you always!




Grandma Bear - you are full of Hanname keeping this thread alive!!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> WHAT??? Am I just being stupid/gullible/both? Is Dr. Tomorrow back and is he Hanname and did he start this whole thing with a fake post? Is "Han NAME" (in the sig of the last post) a hint I am supposed to understand? (ie Han NAME=Here's another new NAME?)
> Or is this a just a total joke to freak me out? HELLLLLLLPPPP!!!!
> 
> The original post is just as JeanJoe deduced midway through the thread!  I don't know who hanNAME1 is but he/she is NOT the OP of the Hanname thread.  Whoever it is, they are not going to change my feelings about Hanname
> 
> Live long and hanname


----------



## AreWeThereYet

Every time I think I've seen the last hanname posting I get another email that mysteriously draws me in again....


aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Laurabearz

I have become a HANNAME lurker...... I promise to pop in more


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> The original post is just as JeanJoe deduced midway through the thread! I don't know who hanNAME1 is but he/she is NOT the OP of the Hanname thread. Whoever it is, they are not going to change my feelings about Hanname
> 
> Live long and hanname


 
I did know about JeanJoe's theory, but I didn't know if it was ever proven to be absolutely true.  We still never heard from the original Hanname-er.  

Yes, you could sell me the Brooklyn Bridge I guess, because I did think the post by hanname1 could have been a real "confession" in a joking way by Dr  Tomorrow.  I told you I was gullible!


----------



## Grandma Bear

lllovell said:
			
		

> Grandma Bear - you are full of Hanname keeping this thread alive!!!



Probabley so,but I plan to Hanname as long as possible!


----------



## JeanJoe

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> I have become a HANNAME lurker...... I promise to pop in more


Lurker now as well, but still with the spirit of Hanname.


----------



## chimera

I've been more of a lurker lately, too, due to those darn jobs I have   

But I wanted to make my official 800th post here...

Good Hanname everyone!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname Everyone.

I agree those long work hours sure cut into everything!  Now for the next few weeks , I have vacation and can hanname to my heart's content!  Spend time with my granddaughter and be lazy.


----------



## JackDiznee

another fascinated and bemused lurker.  will this stange and wonderful obsession reach a thousand posts?  or will the 15 minutes of fame for hanname expire before that milestone is reached?
Oh, the hanname of it!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Calling all hannamer's

We're only 74 posts short of reaching the 1,000 mark.  Well who would have ever thought?  Let's try to make it!


----------



## Poohnatic

I had to resist last week...When in the Emporium, I had the Gold Guest of Honor nametag in my hand....ready to go and have it engraved...with HANNAME.  I might still do it!

Suzanne


----------



## Grandma Bear

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> I had to resist last week...When in the Emporium, I had the Gold Guest of Honor nametag in my hand....ready to go and have it engraved...with HANNAME.  I might still do it!
> 
> Suzanne



We only get to go around once in life!  I think you should go for it! What a story all of us Hannamers will have to tell.  This thread has been a blast!


----------



## Poohnatic

Grandma, in the next few weeks, I'll have quite a few opportunities to get to the parks without my family-I think that Hanname tag is going to show up on my fanny pack one day and then my DH will   at me!  He's enjoyed me reading this thread to him while he's surfing on his 'pute.  

If I laugh (and this thread makes that happen often), I have to explain, so he's well versed in the zen of Hanname!

Suzanne


----------



## Grandma Bear

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Grandma, in the next few weeks, I'll have quite a few opportunities to get to the parks without my family-I think that Hanname tag is going to show up on my fanny pack one day and then my DH will   at me!  He's enjoyed me reading this thread to him while he's surfing on his 'pute.
> 
> If I laugh (and this thread makes that happen often), I have to explain, so he's well versed in the zen of Hanname!
> 
> Suzanne


It's great to have a DH with a sense of humor!  I too have gotten many laughs from Hannamers and will really miss this thread when it ends!


----------



## wtpclc

It can't end!  No way, no how!

Hanname to all!

Mel -Congrats on post #800!


----------



## jnrrt

Oh, all right.  I've just been lurking since somewhere in the page 30ish area, but I'll come out to help the cause.

Go 1000!

Hanname!


----------



## wtpclc

I'd have this thread up to 1000 in no time, but work calls and my hanname posting partner, mamprincess, seems to have gone away.


----------



## JackDiznee

hanname


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

wtpclc said:
			
		

> I'd have this thread up to 1000 in no time, but work calls and my hanname posting partner, mamprincess, seems to have gone away.


 
Maybe I should go post-crazy in the next few days so I can have my 1000th post be the 1000th Hanname post!  So near and yet so far.....


----------



## Grandma Bear

That's the spirit fellow Hannamers!  Onward and upward towards that 1,0000 mark!  Long live the Hanname!


----------



## cruise-o-matic

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Maybe I should go post-crazy in the next few days so I can have my 1000th post be the 1000th Hanname post!  So near and yet so far.....



Not if I lurk long enough...I snagged the 800th & 900th Hanname posts....

So once this gets into the 980's....I'll be lurking, ever so patiently, waiting for my opportunity to strike the 1K........Ha ha ha hanname!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Not if I lurk long enough...I snagged the 800th & 900th Hanname posts....
> 
> So once this gets into the 980's....I'll be lurking, ever so patiently, waiting for my opportunity to strike the 1K


 
You, me, and at who knows how many others, LOL.


----------



## lllovell

lol  and to think that most of us are at work while lurking around waiting for a 1,000 post!  lol

Hanname to you all and may the quickest fingers win!!!

(I never even look at post counts      )


----------



## Poohnatic

Well, I'll inch us closer, even if I won't get 1000 on this thread, lol!

So, who else would wear a Hanname guest of honor badge, anyway?

Suzanne


----------



## wtpclc

Can someone tell me a little more about this guest of honor badge thing?  I'll be hannamed if I've heard of it before.


----------



## Grandma Bear

I'm happy to see the spirit of Hanname is revived!  It will be interesting to see which of us will get the 1,ooth post on the board.  May the best Hannamer win!


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Well, I'll inch us closer, even if I won't get 1000 on this thread, lol!
> 
> So, who else would wear a Hanname guest of honor badge, anyway?
> 
> Suzanne



This reminds me of a drinking game we used to play in college.  We'd buy a pitcher of beer.  The first person would drink from it and pass it to the next.  This would keep going until someone finished off the pitcher.  Then the previous drinker (ie. person who had it just before the "finisher") would have to buy the next pitcher.  So pretty much everyone would take a good swig until it got between 1/2-1/3 full, then you would have to decide whether to sip or to go for it all.  Right now, everyone is sipping.......but as we creep closer to 970-980, maybe there will be an all out post war....




disclaimer:  poster does admit to participating in the above mentioned activity but does not endorse or condone it as it is unsanitary, promotes alcohol abuse and most importantly, can't hold his liquor like he was 18 anymore.....


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

wtpclc said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me a little more about this guest of honor badge thing? I'll be hannamed if I've heard of it before.


 
Take a look here:

http://www.mainstreetmegastore.com/pd_walt_disney_world_personalized.cfm


----------



## cruise-o-matic

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Take a look here:
> 
> http://www.mainstreetmegastore.com/pd_walt_disney_world_personalized.cfm



It would be cool if they came in Lime Green....then we could put our Dis names on them....

sip....sip....


----------



## wtpclc

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Take a look here:
> 
> http://www.mainstreetmegastore.com/pd_walt_disney_world_personalized.cfm


Ahhhh....  I was thinking they picked at special guest at one of the stores on main street.  really need more sleep.  Not tonight and probably not this weekend.  Tuesday perhaps I'll get some sleep and revive my brain.

Lime Green would be too cool!

ETA:  Good thing we didn't have that pitchers game in college.  I probably would not have graduated and could not have afforded DVC and would never have made it to the DIS boards.  Luckily, I wouldn't have known what I was missing, but still a tragic thought!


----------



## TW1

sipping...


----------



## Grandma Bear

HANNAME EVERYONE!

Only 53 more to go


----------



## cindercopper

Hanname to your cause everyone. Hanname Grandma Bear! Back to work.


----------



## cruise-o-matic

sip...


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I'm still playing on the Hanname thread    Y'all will reach post#1000 while DH and I are off to Disney!  We leave bright and early tomorrow for OKW and our anniversary trip  

So, have fun on the Hanname thread while I am gone...


Live long and Hanname


----------



## chimera

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Not if I lurk long enough...I snagged the 800th & 900th Hanname posts....
> 
> So once this gets into the 980's....I'll be lurking, ever so patiently, waiting for my opportunity to strike the 1K........Ha ha ha hanname!



Ah ha...the game is on!  I can claim post #700.  Perhaps that would be good on the name badge:

HANNAME700


----------



## Poohnatic

could be problematic, might not be enough character spaces for both Hanname and the post count, lol!


----------



## HookdonWDW

The dilemna... to post, getting someone closer to the magical number, or to hoard your posts and try to be the winner in the end... 

This is definitely not the hanname force at work...


----------



## HookdonWDW

So perhaps I shouldn't post, and save my posts for later...


----------



## HookdonWDW

Then again, perhaps I should, in order to remain in harmony with the hanname...


----------



## Poohnatic

Well, I'll be happy to get someone to Hanname glory a little sooner.  Based on the frequency of posts, 1000 will occur while I'm at work tomorrow, so it won't be me!

Suzanne


----------



## HookdonWDW

That brings up another question...

Does one hanname in 2 part harmony?


----------



## HookdonWDW

Or perhaps it's 3 part harmony...


----------



## HookdonWDW

If you hanname alone in the woods, will it make a sound?


----------



## cruise-o-matic

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> Or perhaps it's 3 part harmony...



Looks like some is "chugging"......

Are you trying to snag the 1K while everyone else is asleep?


----------



## Poohnatic

I'm partial to 4 part myself...I prefer singing Tenor!


----------



## Grandma Bear

38 posts on the wall, 38 more posts to go, if one of the Hannames post, 37 Hannames are left on the wall.


----------



## HookdonWDW

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Looks like some is "chugging"......
> 
> Are you trying to snag the 1K while everyone else is asleep?



Now if you're responding to my post, everyone can't be sleeping now can they???


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Pass the pitcher......


----------



## cruise-o-matic

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Pass the pitcher......



Chug...


----------



## cruise-o-matic

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Chug...



Chug some more...


----------



## HookdonWDW

Here's to Hanname, tonight is kinda special...


----------



## cruise-o-matic

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Chug some more...



 

This 40 second rule is killing me.  I gotta go to bed soon.....


----------



## HookdonWDW

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> I'm partial to 4 part myself...I prefer singing Tenor!



I thought about 4 part harmony, but it was a little too "Boy Band"-ish, and that just scared the hanname right out of me...


----------



## HookdonWDW

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> This 40 second rule is killing me.  I gotta go to bed soon.....



  Your getting sleepy...


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Won't Be Long Now!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## cruise-o-matic

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Won't Be Long Now!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



It's the Hanname 1K......GrandmaBear and Poohnatic...I see your greenlight there......


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Getting Closer*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## cruise-o-matic

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Getting Closer*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



shameless post.....


----------



## Poohnatic

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> I thought about 4 part harmony, but it was a little too "Boy Band"-ish, and that just scared the hanname right out of me...




See, I'm a GIRL Tenor.  When I was pregnant with my first, I was a member of a community choir (director had Mr. Holland's passion).  I was the first woman ever to sing tenor...as my belly expanded, many people asked me what I was having.  Answer was always the same "A Tenor"!  Especially, since DH and I both sing Tenor!

Chug a little more...


----------



## HookdonWDW

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> It's the Hanname 1K......GrandmaBear and Poohnatic...I see your greenlight there......



Yup, they're trying to swoop in at the last second, to snag the precious 1K post


----------



## cruise-o-matic

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> Yup, they're trying to swoop in at the last second, to snag the precious 1K post



Yeah, but I got the tenacity of George Castanza......


----------



## Poohnatic

Well, if 1K doesn't happen by mindnight, then it'll be someone elses crown!

Suzanne


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Well, if 1K doesn't happen by mindnight, then it'll be someone elses crown!
> 
> Suzanne



Chug....


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I got the tenacity of George Castanza......


 
Can'tStandyaCan'tStandya


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*DIS Boards DVC*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Another shameless post.


----------



## HookdonWDW

You know... I just realized something...  

5 part harmony really brings out the hanname in me when it's wearing kilts!


----------



## Poohnatic

She's got Hanname, in her hands
The whole Hanname, in her hands
She's got Hanname in her hands, the whole hanname in her hands...

chug


----------



## cruise-o-matic

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*DIS Boards DVC*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Another shameless post.



ditto.....


----------



## HookdonWDW

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*DIS Boards DVC*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Another shameless post.



 Shameless self-serving suck up post   

(chugging closer   )


----------



## cruise-o-matic

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> Shameless self-serving suck up post
> 
> (chugging closer   )



ditto....


----------



## Poohnatic

Hanname, ohhh ohhh
Cantate ohhhh oh ohh ohh

come hanname today


chug


----------



## HookdonWDW

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> ditto....



well I ditto your ditto...


----------



## cruise-o-matic

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> well I ditto your ditto...



I double ditto your ditto.....


----------



## Poohnatic

Please, no dittoheads

chug


----------



## HookdonWDW

Grandma's still watching


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Please, no dittoheads
> 
> chug



Hey, don't RUSH to judgment......


----------



## Poohnatic

Yep, Grandma Bear's gonna snipe all of us!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Heart thumpin


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Yep, Grandma Bear's gonna snipe all of us!



Come out, come out, where ever you are........


----------



## Poohnatic

grandma's playing 'this or that' I'm sure she's watching us!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Hanname!


----------



## HookdonWDW

C'mon out


----------



## Poohnatic

This is like calling into the radio stations in the old days, trying to be that magic winner.  However, the 40 second rule could do us in!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Yep, Grandma Bear's gonna snipe all of us!


I'll certainly try!  May the Hanname be with me always!  Evenafter we pass
the 1,000 mark.


----------



## HookdonWDW

Missed it by 1


----------



## Poohnatic

Okay, next milestone is that 1111!  I keep watching those multiple number with my car odometer!


----------



## cruise-o-matic

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> C'mon out



I guess I know who's buying the next pitcher......

Congrats to Poohnatic for winning the Hanname 1K!


----------



## HookdonWDW

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> This is like calling into the radio stations in the old days, trying to be that magic winner.  However, the 40 second rule could do us in!



WTG !!!!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> This is like calling into the radio stations in the old days, trying to be that magic winner. However, the 40 second rule could do us in!


 
Congrats Poohnatic!   :thewave:


----------



## Grandma Bear

Well I missed by three but that's ok!  I had a lot of fun doing it and intend to play it out to the last Hanname standing!


----------



## HookdonWDW

Hanname lives!


----------



## Poohnatic

Okay, I've got the wine, got your MIG's ready for some?


----------



## HookdonWDW

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got the wine, got your MIG's ready for some?



Pass da wine...


----------



## cruise-o-matic

night, night everyone.......


----------



## Grandma Bear

Poohnatic said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got the wine, got your MIG's ready for some?




Yes! Congradulations on getting the 1,000 post!


----------



## Poohnatic

Thanks, all.  It was lots of fun to race the Hanname 1K!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Was fun being here for this Signifigant Milestone in Disboard History!  Goodnight all, gotta hit the hay.  (BTW Don't mention anything about hay to Rash, he gets all excited).

 <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Hanname Lives!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HookdonWDW

Night all!  Thanks for playing!


----------



## Grandma Bear

You are all a great group of fun loving people!  Hanname to you all!  Tommorow's another day to play.


----------



## wtpclc

...gave proof through the night, that hanname was still there....

HANNAME TO THE NIGHT OWLS!

CONGRATS TO POOHNATIC!

Thanks to Poohnatic, idratherbeinwdw, hookedonwdw, cruise, adn, of course, GrandmaBear.

You guys are awesome and gave me great giggles this am.  

One more day and off for 4!!!  

Have a hanname 4th of July everyone!!!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Well, y'all proved me wrong; I did get to see the 1000th post before I leave for Disney!!!!  Bye,everyone!  I'll have a mig in your honor   

Live long and hanname


----------



## chimera

What fine Hanname dedication!

And you didn't even have to resort to the triple-dog ditto   

Congrats to all of you...and especially Poohnatic!


----------



## jnrrt

But I love the triple-dog ditto.


----------



## Grandma Bear

GOOD MORNING HANNAMERS!

Happy Fourth Of July to all of you!


----------



## lllovell

Grandma Bear said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING HANNAMERS!
> 
> Happy Fourth Of July to all of you!




Morning Grandma Bear!!!  Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!

HANNAME!


----------



## Grandma Bear

What are Hannamers doing over the Fourth?

I'm going to barbacue, watch fireworks and of course Hannamr to my heart's
content!


----------



## wtpclc

My parents, db, and 2 of his kids are coming for the weekend!  The kids love our big 4th adventure of riding bike to an awesome fireworks show.  We'll have great fun, lot's of hanname, but I'll be tired come Tuesday!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Boo hoo -- we don't have anything planned for the big weekend!  We usually go over to a friend's house for a big party but they are not having one this year.  It was so much fun because they all moved here from Anaheim and have an extended family that comes to town for the party.  Several of them are/were employed by Disney...and that made for some very interesting conversations (especially with a couple of beers thrown in!).  The fireworks were awesome as well, but our county has recently banned any fireworks that leave the ground.  Oh well, maybe next year!!!


----------



## lllovell

Tomorrow we are going to hubby's parents for a little cook out.  Sunday, going to see my grandparents for a visit and then on MOnday, going down to my father's house for fireworks, a boat parade and playing on the lake!

Busy busy - but all relaxing


----------



## Grandma Bear

Thanks for sharing.  Happy Fourth to all my friends and to all of you wonderful hannamers out there.  America isn't perfect; but I'd rather be here than anywhere else!


----------



## BCVOwner2002

Grandma Bear said:
			
		

> What are Hannamers doing over the Fourth?
> 
> I'm going to barbacue, watch fireworks and of course Hannamr to my heart's
> content!



We will be having our close friends over tomorrow for a cook-out and to look at the video and cd from our WDW trip last month.  Then we will go to their house on Monday after the local parade for a cook-out.  Other than that, I'm sitting here having a glass or two or wine - just chilling out after a long week of work!  Happy Independence Day to All and HANNAME!!  Annmarie


----------



## jnrrt

We had our tenth anniversary yesterday, and it was also the giant fireworks here.  They are crazy - over a million people in a few blocks down on the river watching, and we never go because there's so much traffic trying to leave.  But the baby let us leave him (yea!), so we went and commented how nice it was for the city to go all out for our anniversary!

On the actual fourth we'll go to a big family party and picnic at my husband's work and watch the fireworks over there.  They do a really great job, and let you bring everyone, so my whole family will come.

Happy fourth!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Happy Anniversary jnrrt!  

 

My kids and I have 2 parties to attend, one on July 3 at my sister's (its my bro in law's bday) and one on the 4th at the home of my younger daughter's best friend. The friend came with us to DVC in April and hasn't stop bugging her Mom to join ever since, LOL--so I am sure they'll be plenty of Disney talk.


----------



## Grandma Bear

jnrrt said:
			
		

> We had our tenth anniversary yesterday, and it was also the giant fireworks here.  They are crazy - over a million people in a few blocks down on the river watching, and we never go because there's so much traffic trying to leave.  But the baby let us leave him (yea!), so we went and commented how nice it was for the city to go all out for our anniversary!
> 
> On the actual fourth we'll go to a big family party and picnic at my husband's work and watch the fireworks over there.  They do a really great job, and let you bring everyone, so my whole family will come.
> 
> Happy fourth!


Congrats on your anniversary!  I'm glad you had a great day!
Hanname to everyoine and Happy Birthday, America!


----------



## jnrrt

Thanks to both of you!  And we did have a lovely time.

And, idratherbeinwdw, you are the queen of the smiley!  

I am just honored to have had two directed at me!


----------



## Grandma Bear

The Fourth of July is one of my favorite holidays.  Good food,good tomes,getting together with people, making happy memories and honoring my country.

Hanname everyone!


----------



## HookdonWDW

HOLY HANNAME MICKEY!!!!  


I was reading the boards and rescued this thread from page two and potential obscurity.


 May the Hanname be with you. ​


----------



## Grandma Bear

HookdonWDW said:
			
		

> HOLY HANNAME MICKEY!!!!
> 
> 
> I was reading the boards and rescued this thread from page two and potential obscurity.
> 
> 
> May the Hanname be with you. ​



A great big Hanname to you!  I wondered whatt happened to all my fellow Hannamers out there.  Don't let the Hanname die out!


----------



## wtpclc

OK, several of us hannamers are having bad luck as of late.  I'm thinking it's because we let hanname go off teh first page.  Must not let it happen again!

Hanname to all!


----------



## lllovell

wtpclc said:
			
		

> OK, several of us hannamers are having bad luck as of late.  I'm thinking it's because we let hanname go off teh first page.  Must not let it happen again!
> 
> Hanname to all!




We left poor Grandma Bear to do ALL the work!!  sorry Grandma!  Won't happen again.


Hanname everyone!


----------



## TW1

Oh Hanname! It's 4 pm and I've gotten nothing done today!  
How I'd love to be sitting with a mig looking at the goats in HHI.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Only 72 more posts 'til the elusive #1111  <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Hanname Lives!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Poohnatic

I had a great Hanname time today, showing another DISer around Lakeland!

Wow, my builder's prices have gone sky high in a year, but hoping that Hanname will bring BobD27's family here soon!

Suzanne


----------



## BCVOwner2002

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Only 72 more posts 'til the elusive #1111  <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Hanname Lives!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



And imagine if post #1111 is posted on July 11 at 11:11 AM or PM!  Now this would bring good hanname karma!  Annmarie


----------



## HookdonWDW

BCVOwner2002 said:
			
		

> And imagine if post #1111 is posted on July 11 at 11:11 AM or PM!  Now this would bring good hanname karma!  Annmarie



Now THAT my friend would be the ultimate expression of hanname!


----------



## kgkmom

Please, please tell me, that there is truly an answer to hanname. I can't believe there are 70 pages, and no official word! Sucked in, sucked in, so very sucked in.


----------



## HookdonWDW

kgkmom said:
			
		

> Please, please tell me, that there is truly an answer to hanname. I can't believe there are 70 pages, and no official word! Sucked in, sucked in, so very sucked in.



Sarah,

Are you telling us that you managed to read ALL 70 pages, and the true meaning of hanname never came across to you????   If so, my only advice is to go back to the beginning and start your journey again my friend.  Only by truly embracing the thread    will the spirit of hanname and true enlightenment reach you.


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Hey, it looks like a reunion of the Hanname 1K Challenge........


----------



## kgkmom

HookdonWDW-Perhaps I missed the true meaning of hanname-it's hard to read through all the tears of laughter.   

I think what I should do, is simply start back at the beginning, and hope the spirit of hanname alights. 

In the name of all that is hanname, wish me luck.


----------



## HookdonWDW

kgkmom said:
			
		

> In the name of all that is hanname, wish me luck.



Good luck in your search my friend.  Go forth and Hanname!

Lisa


----------



## HookdonWDW

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Hey, it looks like a reunion of the Hanname 1K Challenge........



LOL, yep... looks like everyone crawled back out of the woodwork...


----------



## Grandma Bear

Good Morning fellow Hannamer's!

I'm glad to see the spirit of Hanname revised.  We all need a good laugh as we battle through life's ups and downs.  Laughter is great medicine, cheap and good for the body as well as the soul.  Let's press onward and upward towards post #1111.


----------



## kgkmom

1BigDisneyFan said:
			
		

> Hanname is a state of mind.
> 
> From Websters New Dictionary:
> 
> Hanname - an obsessive state of confusion which drives a person to re-read a particular BBS thread over an over again in the hope of clearing the state of confusion. Extremely contagious. Often accompanied with the compulsion to provide humorous and silly responses to said thread.
> 
> Usage:
> Q: do we have the pleasure of buying a mig at sasatoga speings thanks?
> A: Hanname!



  

This explains it all so well! I "had" to re-read some of the posts here, and now I think I am on my way to achieving the state of hanname. 

Thank you to all posters, who have contributed so much. Hanname to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

The following song must be sung with the "me" pronounced "May" (as that's the way I say hanname.) It's to the tune of Na na Hey hey kiss him goodbye:


Ha na na na
Ha na na na
Me, Me 
Don't Die


----------



## lllovell

Hanname help me - I have 34 points burning a hole in my pocket that I am trying to use around babies being born in October, a December trip already planned, work and home life.

I want to be at WDW soooooooooo badly!!!


----------



## TW1

lllovell said:
			
		

> I have 34 points burning a hole in my pocket


Sounds like some easy cash for a rental. Put that towards your DDE in December and life is good! (or more realistically, diapers!)


----------



## lllovell

TW1 said:
			
		

> Sounds like some easy cash for a rental. Put that towards your DDE in December and life is good! (or more realistically, diapers!)




I know I know      I keep telling myself to rent them....


and then - I see that it would cover me for a long weekend in January at Hilton Head (which is a VERY busy time at work so I shouldn't take off - but I might just anyway  since I busted my patootie last year, got 4 months worth of year end done in 1 month only to be told we need to find a better system for doing it  umm hello???)  

Hubby is being a house hubby right now, so we might even go for it and go down with my sister in a couple of weeks and burn those points (since it wont cost us any days off for him right now and I have plenty of time off, etc).

Decisions....decisions.....(I really should be frugal and rent them and take the money and hold it for AP renewals in January shouldn't I?    drat)


----------



## lllovell

THIS is why I am giving my troubles and worries to Hanname - to show me the way!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

lllovell said:
			
		

> Decisions....decisions.....(I really should be frugal and rent them and take the money and hold it for AP renewals in January shouldn't I?  drat)


 
Depends on your finances--if it won't put you behind the eightball as far as paying other bills I'd do what makes you happiest with the points.  Don't worry about being practical unless it's going to put you in debt.  Life is short, so much can happen in the blink of an eye.  I'm all for having fun as much as possible as long as it's not going to put you in the poor house.


----------



## lllovell

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Depends on your finances--if it won't put you behind the eightball as far as paying other bills I'd do what makes you happiest with the points.  Don't worry about being practical unless it's going to put you in debt.  Life is short, so much can happen in the blink of an eye.  I'm all for having fun as much as possible as long as it's not going to put you in the poor house.




You think like me Mar.  I am frugal enough to keep us enjoying life, in a nice house, kids in good places for them,etc....but I want to live too!  My family seems freaked that I wanted hubby to stay home and do some MAJOR honey do stuff before looking for a job these last couple of months, so I must be frugal enough if we look broke to them    I tried talking to him about it, but God bless that man, he just wants to do whatever will make the boys and I happy...so basically he doesn't care.  

I do so want to see HH!  WDW in July is da pits...but its still WDW right?  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA      (when I try to explain that the hardest part about DVC for me is actually figuring out when to spend the points and where, they don't understand     )


----------



## TW1

lllovell said:
			
		

> I do so want to see HH!


 And with 34 points its easy! That's our home and we used a mere 40 pts on a Sun-Fri studio this past March. Had so much fun off season, we booked again on the first day of the 11-mo window.

*HHI is pure Hanname*!


----------



## lllovell

TW1 said:
			
		

> And with 34 points its easy! That's our home and we used a mere 40 pts on a Sun-Fri studio this past March. Had so much fun off season, we booked again on the first day of the 11-mo window.
> 
> *HHI is pure Hanname*!




This is what I am thinking too TW1!  Its just so hot in July at da world.

I think I will make the HHI ressies and *crossing fingers* as long as lil Paula Jean does well on our December trip (she will be 7 weeks old then), we will go...if not - I will push and poke and talk someone in my family into taking a trip to the beach     Sounds like a win/win!

Hanname rocks!!!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Fellow Hannamers:
Avoid the rainy seasaon atall costs.  We didn't and it really impacted some of 
things we could do.  It rained when we came;when we left and all 7 days in between.  Never again will I try this during the rainy season!


----------



## chimera

hopin' for some hurricane hanname this morning.  looks like the thing will swing wide of us (just tropical storm watch here now), but someone on the Gulf coast is going to get hit hard.  

How much hanname and PD   does it take to blow away a hurricane?


----------



## Pinnie

One of my best friends lives in Pensacola.  I need to send some of that hurricane hanname pixie dust her way!  

pinnie


----------



## wtpclc

HURRICANE HANNAME!!!
      

Anyone wanting shelter in MI let me know.


----------



## lllovell

Hanname to Dennis!!!        be a good storm now and don't hurt people!


----------



## Deemarch

Did we ever get an answer from the OP?


----------



## lllovell

Deemarch said:
			
		

> Did we ever get an answer from the OP?




Not directly.  Some others did a good job of detective work and determined the OP was actually the daughter  - the mom signed in under the daughter's name and is apparently vision impaired which explains the typo's, etc.  (The mother's screen name is Hanname).  I think several people left them PM messages, but without reply.  Hopefully, the realize we are laughing at ourselves - NOT a the mother or daughter!


----------



## Pollito916

chimera said:
			
		

> How much hanname and PD   does it take to blow away a hurricane?



I don't know, but my cousin claims to have mysterious connections that enabled him to move Ivan just in time for my wedding last year.  Ivan was headed straight for WDW, then took a turn to the west a few days before we left (as my cousin reminds me, to ruin someone else's wedding in Alabama).  He says it has something to do with "mojo."  Maybe he can help with Dennis, too.    

(Finally coming out of the Hanname closet.  Lurker since Day 1)


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hello Fellow Hannamers:

I'm glad to see hanname's still going strong!  I hanname everyone in Dennis' path safety, good health and I really wish he gives everyone a pass!


----------



## CHOPR

O.K.  I avoided this hanname stuff up to now.   I never read the original post until today.    I was seeing "hanname" on other posts  and just considered myself dumb for not knowing what the hanname it meant!  I looked at several pages and gave up after realizing not only does noone else know what it means  ,but I am now just as pathetic and without a life as the rest of my fellow hanname dissers.    I feel slimey all over!  I'M gonna go do something useful like watch t.v.


----------



## Grandma Bear

CHOPR said:
			
		

> O.K.  I avoided this hanname stuff up to now.   I never read the original post until today.    I was seeing "hanname" on other posts  and just considered myself dumb for not knowing what the hanname it meant!  I looked at several pages and gave up after realizing not only does noone else know what it means  ,but I am now just as pathetic and without a life as the rest of my fellow hanname dissers.    I feel slimey all over!  I'M gonna go do something useful like watch t.v.




I realize hannames are not for everyone; since we all thankfully have different senses of humor.However Hannames for me have always been a source of laughter.  Live long and prosper and may the hannames be with you always!


----------



## BCVOwner2002

I have decided hanname is a state of mind and definitely helped me get through work this week.


----------



## Grandma Bear

BCVOwner2002 said:
			
		

> I have decided hanname is a state of mind and definitely helped me get through work this week.



I agree!  It sure saved my sanity; dealing with 250 teens everyday plus parents requires a sense of humor!


----------



## jpmom97

I Did Mean Hannamae Thats My User Name She Was My Favorite Dog Who Died Of Cancer. I Have Trouble Typing Because I Have Involintary Muscle Spams So My Fingers Sometime Jump
      Also Im Using  My Daughters Site Because I Cant Remember Mine
Sorry About That
Pat(hannamae) Pat Is My Real Name


----------



## gjw007

jpmom97 said:
			
		

> I Did Mean Hannamae Thats My User Name She Was My Favorite Dog Who Died Of Cancer. I Have Trouble Typing Because I Have Involintary Muscle Spams So My Fingers Sometime Jump
> Also Im Using My Daughters Site Because I Cant Remember Mine
> Sorry About That
> Pat(hannamae) Pat Is My Real Name


Thanks for getting back. Hope you enjoyed the thread and weren't offended by anybody as no offense was intended.  Enjoy SSR in December.  Disney is a great place to go during the holiday season.


----------



## jpmom97

I Missed Spelled Hannamae Thats My User Name And Mug Is The Other Word I Dont Know What The Fuss Is About I Made 2 Mistakes In Spelling. The Is I Have Involintary Muscle Spams In My Hands So Sometimes I Finers Jump When I Type. I Was Using My Daughters Site Because To My Illness I Cantremember Mine Sorry If I Offended Anyone, But At Least You All Something To Do Today Im Glad I Made You Laugh,
My Real Name Is Pat


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Just a thought, but perhaps it's time to close this thread?

MG


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hi Pat!

I just posted on the other thread you started.  There is no way you've offended anyone.  My only hope is that none of us offended you!  We were just having some fun and did not realize your medical condition is what caused the now-famous thread that started it all.  

So sorry to hear about Hannamae, I've had two dogs die from cancer and it was heartbreaking each time.

Hope you'll come visit again!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Hi Pat!  I am also very glad to hear from you.  We all make typos around here, you just have a better excuse than the rest of us    I also hope you know what innocent fun we all had with your OP.  Your post has created some of the the funniest rhymes, songs and humor I have ever seen on the Dis, as well as good feeling for each other    My husband, who reads over my shoulder occasionally just loves the Hanname thread 

Live long and hanname


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Hi Pat,

I am so glad to "meet" you at last! No one was offended by your typos, far from it in fact. Like the others have already said, we hope you weren't offended by this "intended to be good-natured" thread. It was totally in good fun and not meant to make anyone feel bad in any way. No one was making fun of you, hopefully if you read the thread you realize that. 

I am so sorry for your loss, I have lost more than one pet, and unfortunately in the last year and a half, a sister and my Mother to cancer. My favorite dog ever, JB, died of Liver cancer in 1986 and I still cry when I think of her. I have had (and currently have) other pets, but JB was the most special to me. She was a great dane, what kind of dog was Hannamae? She must have been wonderful for you to name your screenname after her. My current doggie, Chloe, is a mutt, they seem to have the least health problems and live the longest. JB only made it to 9, but we had a mutt at the same time, Gypsy, who was around for 19 years.

I hope you have no objections to us using Hanname as a synonym for all that is good, peaceful and loving here on the DIS boards. And now we can also think of it as honoring your beloved dog. If for some reason you find it upsetting or disrespectful please tell us and we will close the thread.

Mar'


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hi Pat,

I want to thank you for giving me hours of laughter, and a smile to brighten
my days!  Hannames are a source of joy to me!  Long live hannames!


----------



## lllovell

To me this just increases the spirit of Hannamae!  (now we really know how to spell it as well!)

Welcome Pat    

If the postings have upset you, please let us know and we will stop using it immediately.  However, I hope you can see what it means to some of us, good tidings, pleasant things in life and a positive piece of mind for many here.  Like wishing someone pixie dust or sending our Congrats to our new DVC brothers and sisters when they buy in. 

The funny thing was NOT your typos (which we all make), but how hard so many of us tried to make sense of them....laughing at ourselves in the process!

Hello and welcome!


----------



## jekjones1558

Hi, Pat (Hannamae)!
I'm guessing that the picture in your daughter's signature is your grandson named Jace?  You must be proud!  (I taught 7-year-olds for 35 years, so I'm really biased in what I consider to be a great age for a child!)


----------



## chimera

Hi, Pat!

It is truly a pleasure to meet you!  
You could never offend anyone on this thread.  You're quite a celebrity to us.

Thanks for brightening our day!


----------



## Kadorto

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> Just a thought, but perhaps it's time to close this thread?
> 
> MG



Sorry...here on the DIS boards its prefectly acceptable to discuss haname or whatever for 70 some odd pages...but try talking about the tag fairy..thats a totally different tune...and not allowed


----------



## LisaS

I am new to the DVC part of the DIS boards so when I started seeing "hanname" in lots of posts, I just assumed it meant "Welcome home!" in some other language, possibly an African language? I thought it was a wonderful word, an expression of friendship and community here on the DVC boards.  

Pat, (Hannamae,) now that I have read your most recent posts, I want to express my sympathy for the loss of your wonderful companion. I lost a very dear cat earlier this year to cancer so I know how painful it is. I hope you will let us know how you feel about the spirit of hanname/Hannamae that is overtaking these boards. If you see it as recognition of what dear friends and companions mean to all of us, that is great. If instead it is painful for you, please let us know because no one wants to cause you pain.

You have certainly created a wonderful spirit here on the DIS boards!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hi Pat.

As you can see you have brought joy, laughter and happiness to many!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

chimera said:
			
		

> Hi, Pat!
> 
> It is truly a pleasure to meet you!
> You could never offend anyone on this thread. You're quite a celebrity to us.



I was thinking this too. Pat posting here is equivalent to Mick Jagger posting on a Rolling Stones thread.

Rock on Pat!


----------



## dianeschlicht

No way do any of us have anything but the highest regard for you, Pat!  I'm just hoping WE didn't offend YOU, because there was no offense intended.  

BTW, I agree with MG, I think it's time to put this thread to rest.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Hi Pat,
Posted on your other thread, but just wanted to reiterate that your original post brought hours of comaraderie, laughter, kindness and hope to everyone who read those 1000+ posts. 

"Hanname' started because of fellow Dis-ers wanting to help answer a question.  'Hanname' continues because of the good will and kindness that it generated.  

Am I correct in assuming that your trip in December will be your first to your new home in Saratoga Springs? If so, then 

*Hanname Home*

to you and yours!


----------



## gjw007

Pat;
A group of Dis members is looking to get together for some hot chocolate on December 19 at the Wilderness Lodge.  You and your family are more than welcome to join us if you are there.  Details can be found in this thread HOT Chocolate  Another group may also be doing the same in early December.


----------



## jpmom97

I have to say how shocked I am after reading this thread about my mother how cruel some people can be. I have been a member on these boards for awhile and I have never seen this happen.  I used these boards as an outlet while my husband was deployed for support and to take my mind off of it all. And these same people who helped me make it through jump on a woman who made some typos?  It is not nice to make fun of anyone. There are PLENTY of posters on this board who cannot spell, who constantly make gramatical errors etc.  I see apologies and I see that everyone is making light of this but honestly it still irks me it was done.  My mother may choose to come back to DVC community (and community should be used very loose here) but I may not.  Good thing my mother is a wonderful person w/ a great sense of humor.


----------



## jpmom97

6 TO DEC16TH WE WONT BE THERE BUT THANKS SO MUCH FOR ASKING


----------



## Laurabearz

It is not nice to make fun of anyone.....

We were not making fun of your mother. We truely wanted to answer her question, and were tickled that it was figured it out. Where the thread took off, was that so many of us wanted to know if we indeed were able to answer the question for the poster.  Then some of us realized we had no life and we all really wanted to know if we understood her.... with that, we took off... we embraced the hanname name as good will... good spirit.... good friends. Joy. And no life. 

Please try to see this thread in the spirit that is was written. Hanname should feel good. It has to so many of us.


----------



## Grandma Bear

I strongly agree!  No one intended to make fun of anyone at anytime.  I hope Pat will let us know how she feels!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Dear Janeen,
I am so sorry that you took the thread as making fun of your mom. 
I was there from the beginning, when I read the thread in hopes of helping answer her question. I was there when it sort of took off in silliness and fun into a comment that some of us have no life. As you said in your post...you found support and solace when your H was deployed overseas. I have found the support here since my divorce to be overwhelmingly kind.

Hanname became the new 'pixie dust' and 'welcome home' and 'ohana' for everyone who posted and no disrespect was ever intended or depicted in any post. I understand that you are protective of your mom and that since you weren't there at the inception of our silliness, you might perceive it as different from its true intent. In any event, I can see that it has caused you pain, and for that I am sorry. I hope in time you might be able to reread the thread and come to experience it in the way it was intended.

Good luck to you. I hope your family has a wonderful stay at Saratoga Springs in December!


----------



## Grandma Bear

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Dear Janeen,
> I am so sorry that you took the thread as making fun of your mom.
> I was there from the beginning, when I read the thread in hopes of helping answer her question. I was there when it sort of took off in silliness and fun into a comment that some of us have no life. As you said in your post...you found support and solace when your H was deployed overseas. I have found the support here since my divorce to be overwhelmingly kind.
> 
> Hanname became the new 'pixie dust' and 'welcome home' and 'ohana' for everyone who posted and no disrespect was ever intended or depicted in any post. I understand that you are protective of your mom and that since you weren't there at the inception of our silliness, you might perceive it as different from its true intent. In any event, I can see that it has caused you pain, and for that I am sorry. I hope in time you might be able to reread the thread and come to experience it in the way it was intende
> Good luck to you. I hope your family has a wonderful stay at Saratoga Springs in December!



I totally agree with this!


----------



## jpmom97

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry! Reread my last post, and realized it was unclear that I was just joking.
> 
> Yes, like you, I also did a search of her past posts (and analyzed the spelling accuracy in them).
> 
> And, like Laurabearz, noticed that her sig announces a trip to SSR, but not until Dec 2005, so the theory that she is at SSR now doesn't seem right.
> 
> I propose that all of us here who have contributed to this most fascinating, glorious, amazing, bafflingly seductive thread, revel in our pride and/or shame by adding *hanname* to our sigs.
> 
> Yes, it is Saturday night, and I am contributing to the hanname thread.



If this is not cruel, I don't know what is. My past posts were analyzed for spelling? You are going to add hanname to your sigs? This is not making fun of someone?  I was on my mom's computer and signed in and never signed out. My mom just came on to get a few questions answered and this is what happens. If she had signed in under her name you would see her family picture w/ her oxygen tank and wheelchair, maybe then this wouldn't be so funny. My mom has a great sense of humor and thinks this is all ok but the more I read into this thread the more it upsets me.


----------



## jpmom97

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Dear Janeen,
> I am so sorry that you took the thread as making fun of your mom.
> I was there from the beginning, when I read the thread in hopes of helping answer her question. I was there when it sort of took off in silliness and fun into a comment that some of us have no life. As you said in your post...you found support and solace when your H was deployed overseas. I have found the support here since my divorce to be overwhelmingly kind.
> 
> Hanname became the new 'pixie dust' and 'welcome home' and 'ohana' for everyone who posted and no disrespect was ever intended or depicted in any post. I understand that you are protective of your mom and that since you weren't there at the inception of our silliness, you might perceive it as different from its true intent. In any event, I can see that it has caused you pain, and for that I am sorry. I hope in time you might be able to reread the thread and come to experience it in the way it was intended.
> 
> Good luck to you. I hope your family has a wonderful stay at Saratoga Springs in December!



Thank you, I have been reading the posts and some of them are not making fun but a lot are.  My mom doesn't want me to make anything more out of this so I won't.


----------



## JeanJoe

jpmom97 said:
			
		

> JeanJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry! Reread my last post, and realized it was unclear that I was just joking.
> 
> Yes, like you, I also did a search of her past posts (and analyzed the spelling accuracy in them).
> 
> And, like Laurabearz, noticed that her sig announces a trip to SSR, but not until Dec 2005, so the theory that she is at SSR now doesn't seem right.
> 
> I propose that all of us here who have contributed to this most fascinating, glorious, amazing, bafflingly seductive thread, revel in our pride and/or shame by adding hanname to our sigs.
> 
> Yes, it is Saturday night, and I am contributing to the hanname thread.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not cruel, I don't know what is. My past posts were analyzed for spelling? You are going to add hanname to your sigs? This is not making fun of someone?  I was on my mom's computer and signed in and never signed out. My mom just came on to get a few questions answered and this is what happens. If she had signed in under her name you would see her family picture w/ her oxygen tank and wheelchair, maybe then this wouldn't be so funny. My mom has a great sense of humor and thinks this is all ok but the more I read into this thread the more it upsets me.
Click to expand...

 
*That was me, and I can not say how sorry I am that this has hurt you and your mother so much.*

I know anything said now will be said "after the fact", and any excuses I post now are a poor defense, but I'd like to try to convince you that I'm not generally cruel. I am so ashamed that something I posted would be used as the most egregious example of cruelty and hurtfulness. Please remember that at the time I posted what you quoted above, "hanname" was not a name, with a person behind it, and certainly not a person who we knew had any medical issues. It was something I (we) was trying to figure out, and as a researcher, I tried everything I could to figure it out, including looking at past posts.

Immediately after I posted what you quoted above, someone rightfully posted that you or your mother might feel hurt, and I responded with:



			
				JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Apologies if any offense taken by OP or any others -- I think for the most part, it's pretty clear we are mostly laughing at ourselves, but to be safe, I retract the sig suggestio



In retrospect, it's clear that it was NOT clear that we were laughing at ourselves. In the end, it was also me who figured out the true story behind you, your mother, and her medical condition. I was frankly horrified when I found out the truth. I ended the post with:



			
				JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Oh, and we should all be sensitive to medical issues, and not grouse about mispellings. There were the "floaters" reference above, and also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Subject: Driving to WDW and needing to refill oxygen
> Posted By HANNAMAE
> Im on oxygen 24/7 and I have a machine I plug in and use all nite, but mine has a second part to it that fills my bottles. At first they gave me those large tanks on wheels and I told them no way was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is sad that the mystery has ended? But, it doesn't mean that we can't still use Hanname as a good-natured, DIS / DVC family word, does it? We'll need to ask the OP and her mom whether she's OK with that.
Click to expand...


Later, in response to other people who worried that our "jest" would be taken poorly, I posted:



			
				JeanJoe said:
			
		

> I sort of worried about this happening when we figured out why the original post was so garbled. But we didn't figure it out until more than a dozen pages in, and even then, we were making fun less of the garbled post than of our own idiocy at spending so much time trying to "figure it out."
> 
> The problem is that anyone coming into the thread late or who skips to the explanation already knows "the answer" and is not approaching the thread with the original perspective.
> 
> So, on one hand, many of us have adopted the word to mean "family" and all that is good about being here, so how could anyone else possibly read ill motives into our fun?
> 
> On the other hand, it was the garbled post that started it all, and the typos were due to someone's medical conditions -- not a funny topic at all.
> 
> After we did figure it out, I kind of hoped the OP or her mom would come by and "give their blessing" to our adopted word, but all attempts to contact her have been unsuccessful.
> 
> No answers about what to do now, but I wanted to post my thoughts.



And after that post, I stopped contributing to the thread.

Again, I am so, so sorry that we have hurt you this way. The last thing I wanted to remind you was that we had a word we didn't understand, but that in the end, the meaning we gave the word was *not* hateful, hurtful, spiteful, or cruel. Before we learned the truth, we gave it our own meaning:



			
				JeanJoe said:
			
		

> I'll go with Diane's definition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHANA means family in hawaiian, but HANNAME means DIS/DVC family on the boards!
> 
> __________________
> Disneydiane
Click to expand...


Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Patti, you are DEFINITELY part of the "Hannamae DIS/DVC family"!  Have a great trip in December.  It is our favorite time of year to do WDW, but this year we are doing New Years instead.


----------



## Grandma Bear

To jpmom 97, I can only say that many people have apologized because we 
REALLY DID NOT KNOW about your mom's condition.  It is up to you to decide 
if you wants to accept our sincere apologies or not!  I also have had to deal with family members that required oxygen and had medical problem; so I know this is not funny nor did anyone else responding! 

To Jean Joe ,you have taking responsibilty and apologized numerous times! I 
don't think you can do anything else!

Patti, I hope you have a wonderful trip to Walt Disney World.I wish you the best.


----------



## wtpclc

wtpclc said:
			
		

> NO offense to the OP, as I'm the worst typist in the world and have beeged for spellcheck on these boards many times, but I'm dying to know what "hanname" was supposed to be.  Yes, I should really get a life.



This is where the search for hanname really began in full an dit is my post.  I'm a very curious person adn was confused.  I also posted several times that I hoped the OP was not offended.

Diane PM'd jpmom '97 and we were hoping for a reply for 2 reasons:
1.  To find out what hanname meant, but also, more importantly,
2.  To make sure that we were not offending anyone.

Re-reading some of the inital posts, I can see where implications that the poster was drinking could have been highly offensive.  I was not thrilled with those posts when I read them myself.  You'll see from my quote (and likely this post) that I have less than perfect typing myself.

However, if you look at the bulk of the posts, especially after the "mystery" was solved, they are good-natured fun.  We laughed at ourselves for making such a big deal out of it.  The word created, similar to Ohana, was such a great word, though, that we wanted to keep it.  It meant only good things.

Pat - I'm glad that you can lugh with us.  We truly never meant any harm.  Welcome to our family.

jpmom97- I am very sorry that you were hurt by this.  I can understand wanting to protect your mom.  I hope that you can keep in mind that most of us came here to help answer her question.  Those of us with overly inquisitive minds needed to find out what hanname meant.  It was never intended as malicious.

Thank you both for posting here and letting us know what you think.  I hope you can accept this heartfelt Welcome Home and know that most of us would never intentionally hurt anyone!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

I was thinking about this all day at work today, and was going to post when I got home.  But you said everything I wanted to say wtpclc, and you said it so well, thanks for the very well written post.  I couldn't agree more, and I surely couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## HurricanePatti

hi guys i wasnt offended im glad i could make you laugh,i just wanted to ask you guys a question whar did you think hanname meant i didnt think it was a mystery but then i knew lol when i saw 74 pages. im like queen of the dvc board i should beim 57 lol
but really i took it in great fun.
excet the person who said i wqas drunk for the record i cant drink
hope to read your sends
hurrucane patti


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

What a great picture !!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

What a lucky lady, Patti, to be able to sign your posts "the original hanname"     I just love that and it is wonderful to see your picture.  Thank you for allowing us to enjoy this very special word again  

Live long and hanname


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Patti your post and the picture of you put a HUGE smile on my face! I am so glad you took our insane thread in the positive spirit in which it was intended. I, and a lot of other people here, would have felt terrible otherwise.

To answer your question: There were actually many theories on what Hannamae was. I googled it, and there is a Japanese Flower Festival called "Hanname", so I thought maybe the person posting was Japanese, and it was a reference to the festival! 

There was a theory that it was a typo, and you meant to write "Help Me", but for some reason it came out Hanna me. There were other theories, but I'd have to re-read the thread to remember them. It's been going on a long time, LOL!

We were pretty sure that you were asking about mugs at saratoga springs, but the Hanname part was a mystery for quite a while. We were hoping for the longest time that you would return to the boards and so we could meet you and you could see how Hanname has grown and become a synonym for happiness here on the DIS boards. You've inspired a really fun thread. Every few posts someone would say "I wonder where the original poster was, I'd love for her to come back and tell us what she meant." And now here you are, it's come full circle.

It's so cool you are here and you've become part of the DIS Board/DVC/Hanname Gang. I think I speak for almost everyone when I say WELCOME HOME, we're all very happy you are here with us!

<TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*Welcome Home Patti!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Laurabearz

I also love the Oringal Hanname! I thought it was Harbrea the village in Animal Kingdom, but couldnt tie a village in AK to mugs at SSR. 

And please remember 'most of us' were not laughing at the misspellings, but at our own lack of life. We truely wanted to answer your questions and while waiting and checking the thread a million times a day we got silly about it. All waiting for you to come back and see if we answered your question. 

Glad your offically here. Make sure you dont forget this password, and Welcome Home to the DIS DVC. Where Hanname abounds. ((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Beach_Bound9

jpmom97 said:
			
		

> If this is not cruel, I don't know what is. My past posts were analyzed for spelling? You are going to add hanname to your sigs? This is not making fun of someone?  I was on my mom's computer and signed in and never signed out. My mom just came on to get a few questions answered and this is what happens. If she had signed in under her name you would see her family picture w/ her oxygen tank and wheelchair, maybe then this wouldn't be so funny. My mom has a great sense of humor and thinks this is all ok but the more I read into this thread the more it upsets me.



I think you make a very good point, regardless of how good a sport your mom is.


IMO, as I sign of respect, I think it is time to let this thread and word fade away without further posts.


----------



## Grandma Bear

HurricanePatti said:
			
		

> hi guys i wasnt offended im glad i could make you laugh,i just wanted to ask you guys a question whar did you think hanname meant i didnt think it was a mystery but then i knew lol when i saw 74 pages. im like queen of the dvc board i should beim 57 lol
> but really i took it in great fun.
> excet the person who said i wqas drunk for the record i cant drink
> hope to read your sends
> hurrucane patti



Thanks for sharing your picture with us!  I speak only for my self but to me hanname was a word substituted for another word that made us smile, laugh
and just enjoy a bit of humor/silliness.  I'm glad we didn't offend you!  Have a great time on your trip!


----------



## rayelias

jpmom97

So as not to further offend you, I have removed the "Hanname" greeting from my signature.

For what it's worth, it's a shame that you don't share the same outlook as your Mom, who has every right to be bitter and hateful. Instead, she saw the humor and goodwill in this long, and now infamous thread.

For me, the spirit of what "Hanname" is dead because instead of seeing the comaraderie and joy your mother created, you chose to imply it was some sort of attack. I don't remember seeing a single post that was intentionally malicious or hurtful.

This will be the last time I refer to "Hanname," and is one less person you have to worry about using it in their signature.  I apologize for upsetting you.


----------



## Kadorto

rayelias said:
			
		

> jpmom97
> 
> So as not to further offend you, I have removed the "Hanname" greeting from my signature.
> 
> For what it's worth, it's a shame that you don't share the same outlook as your Mom, who has every right to be bitter and hateful. Instead, she saw the humor and goodwill in this long, and now infamous thread.
> 
> For me, the spirit of what "Hanname" is dead because instead of seeing the comaraderie and joy your mother created, you chose to imply it was some sort of attack. I don't remember seeing a single post that was intentionally malicious or hurtful.
> 
> This will be the last time I refer to "Hanname," and is one less person you have to worry about using it in their signature.  I apologize for upsetting you.



I'm with you Ray...her post certainly diminished the spirit and this thread  probably won't make it to the 100 page mark now


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

If HurricanePatti likes to be known as the original hanname thats good enough for me.  I think Patti's daughter has looked more at our thread and can see the spirit in which it was intended


----------



## Grandma Bear

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> If HurricanePatti likes to be known as the original hanname thats good enough for me.  I think Patti's daughter has looked more at our thread and can see the spirit in which it was intended



I certainly hope so!  Thanks Patti for all the joy you've brought to all of us!


----------



## Tooneric

HurricanePatti said:
			
		

> hi guys i wasnt offended im glad i could make you laugh,i just wanted to ask you guys a question whar did you think hanname meant...
> hope to read your sends
> hurrucane patti



Patti,

There is a connection I feel to many of the posters at the DVC Community Board. Like them, I love the magic of Disney and DVC. This is a way for me to come "home", even if it's just for a few minutes in the middle of a work day. I love seeing pictures of happy families at WDW like the ones you shared with us. My guess is you love WDW as much as I do. You are something of a legend here, and it warms my heart to read your post. 

To me, hanname describes all of the things I tried to express just now. And you are the original hanname! I hope your December trip is filled with magic. 

Eric

PS... If you have any pull with the other "hurricanes", could you have a talk with Emily? We've already had two close calls here in the last week, and my inlaws in Ft Walton Beach certainly don't need any more storms!


----------



## wtpclc

Eric -      I hope that Emily will stay away!

Patti - Great pictures!  Looks like you've had some WONDERFUL visits to the world!  BTW - You have the coolest signature in the world!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Well I don't know about you guys, but I think this calls for a song (and perhaps a poem, hint hint Tooneric!)

To the tune of This Old Man:

This Old Thread
Once was new
Now it's come full circle--WHOO!

With our nifty Patti here
Hanname still lives,
And so does that feel-ing it gives!

 <TABLE borderColor=#ffffff cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=95 bgColor=#ffffff borderColorLight=#000000 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle>*HANNAME!*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## lllovell

The bad poet is getting some serious competition!!!

He better stop working so hard and get to writing or he is in danger of losing his title


----------



## Tooneric

lllovell said:
			
		

> The bad poet is getting some serious competition!!!
> 
> He better stop working so hard and get to writing or he is in danger of losing his title



In the self serving interest of keeping my title, I think that idratherbeinwdw deserves her own title. Henceforth, she will be known as The Bad Lyricist. In the meantime, I'd better come up with some more bad poetry. The competition is steep around here!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

rayelias said:
			
		

> jpmom97
> 
> For what it's worth, it's a shame that you don't share the same outlook as your Mom, who has every right to be bitter and hateful. Instead, she saw the humor and goodwill in this long, and now infamous thread.


Well, let's see...mom is ill, DH deployed to Iraq, expecting a baby any day:  I think jpmom97 has a right to feel anyway she wants and statements like this aren't going to make it any better.  The fact of the matter is, that she felt hurt by what was posted, let's not make it any worse.  Sorry if I'm being a bit of a stinker, but that's just how I feel about it.


----------



## jpmom97

rayelias said:
			
		

> jpmom97
> 
> So as not to further offend you, I have removed the "Hanname" greeting from my signature.
> 
> For what it's worth, it's a shame that you don't share the same outlook as your Mom, who has every right to be bitter and hateful. Instead, she saw the humor and goodwill in this long, and now infamous thread.
> 
> For me, the spirit of what "Hanname" is dead because instead of seeing the comaraderie and joy your mother created, you chose to imply it was some sort of attack. I don't remember seeing a single post that was intentionally malicious or hurtful.
> 
> This will be the last time I refer to "Hanname," and is one less person you have to worry about using it in their signature.  I apologize for upsetting you.



I told my mother I would let this go...but this post sucked me back in.  It is a shame that when I read a post that is laughing and making jokes about "hanname" that I took offense.  I don't see the humor in making fun of someone.  I have read through most of the threads and I see some of them are good natured and I see some are not.  If this was your mother being made fun of, whether you think it's all fun or not, you would be pissed off too.  Have your fun w/ Hanname in  your sig, it doesn't matter to me, it's my mother who has the choice to be offended by it or not.  And by the way, while we were trying to register my mother under a new name since Admin wouldn't reset her password under her original, we tried "Hanname" but guess what? For such an unusal name, someone is already a member here w/ Hanname as the username.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

jpmom97 said:
			
		

> .....I don't see the humor in making fun of someone.



Well said.  Best wishes to you and your mother.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

rayelias said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, it's a shame that you don't share the same outlook as your Mom, who has every right to be bitter and hateful.



Sorry, but this is uncalled for toward someone already letting us know they were offended given thier relationship to the person targeted.  She has a right to feel how she feels.  Telling someone else how they are *suppose * to feel is....er.....how about simply .... not healthy.

Can we please not take any more jabs at any of the members of this family?


----------



## Grandma Bear

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> Sorry, but this is uncalled for toward someone already letting us know they were offended given thier relationship to the person targeted.  She has a right to feel how she feels.  Telling someone else how they are *suppose * to feel is....er.....how about simply .... not healthy.
> 
> Can we please not take any more jabs at any of the members of this family?


I agree this is not the spirit!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Hi JPMom97....
First,   
and those of us who have daughters really do appreciate your sticking up for your mom. (and those of us who have D like my kid, actually are jealous that you are so protective of your mom.)

Second, I sent you an IM...do you know how to read those? I didnt' when I first came here last year, but now I do..tho I still have trouble sending them.
On my screen, there is a blue box at the upper right corner that says
'welcome ColoradoBelle1' and underneath it says Private Messages: 0 , but if you have a message to you, then it gives the number 1. If you click on Private Messages, the message will come up. I know that early on in the Hanname thread, several people tried to IM you, so you may have quite a few!!!  My recent IM was to try to explain the nature of the 'had to have been there' the first two days after your mom posted...to really understand the nature of those first (about 10 of us) people who were really trying to understand the question your mom asked so we could respond...All 10 of us are probably 'Fixer' type personalities...we want to fix things and have everyone be happy ...and unfortunately we all obsess over everylittle thing and drive our families crazy most of the time.  Anyway, just want you to know that it is a warm and fuzzy post, so please don't be afraid of reading it when you have time.

The jist of what most everyone here has tried to say, but which only the 10 or so of us who posted in the initial pages KNOWS.....is that we initial people were making fun ONLY of ourselves for being so obsesses and 'without a life' that we would check back 10 times that day to see if the OP (your mom) had checked her messages.  And as I tried to express in the IM I sent you...the spelling questions were only when we started being detectives and someone realized that wayyyyyy back there was a post from someone...who mentioned that she had trouble hitting the right keys on the keyboard due to her illness....When we realized that it wasn't actually misspelled words to be silly or funny...then we used that knowledge (someone even checked out the letters close by the ones used MIG vs Mug on the keyboard.) to try and figure out what exactly your mom was asking.  And the drunk/hungover post was just someone saying that when HE was drunk/hungover that is how he typed....making a joke on himself and yes, your mom too....but not in any serious fashion as in: here was someone who posted to the board while drunk.
Nope, we all be serious misspellers and some of us do drink occassionally...like the HORSE, RASH!!!!! (and here i am poking the same kind of fun at someone else, so you have a little idea of the intent and I know the horse doesn't mind).

Honey...back then we really were just making fun of ourselves..I swear that to you. But I do understand why you find it hurtful and offensive now...and you have every right to believe that we were being disrespectful to someone you love.  I think that ALL of us posters to the thread know however, that we were only poking fun at ourselves and we would like you to come to believe that someday. (And I think some people have less patience with that than others which is why one person recently posted that post about taking Hanname out of her sig.)

Which brings me to putting hanname on sigs and teeshirts and yes...I put it on my lime green visor to wear to WDW in October...that is really a badge of honor to the original Hanname. That a serendipitous 'magic' took place on that thread. You see, there is too much trolling and rudeness taking place on the Disboard...where someone posts something bad that happened at WDW and people FLAME that person for stating the negative experience. So Hanname was a thread where NO ONE posted anything rude or bad. It was all about family and laughter and good spirit and fun...and the word became the embodiment of all that is good about people and Disney and Love and kindness.  And yep....your mom is the original HANNAME, the Queen of the Disboard, so famous that even GOOGLE has pages of her.

I think that is why some people are a little upset that you are still angry.
Forgive them, jp....they know that they had only GOOD in their hearts when they posted, so they are upset that you thought otherwise, ya know? Im keeping my hanname in my signature avatar....I think it says the power of obiwanhanname or something.  I dont' think you will find anywhere in any post, that hanname was used in any way other than to express the warm-hearted goodness of the ohana of the Disboard.  (I did try to post WHERE THE HANNAME IS GREENBAN? which I thought was kinda cute...but the mods took it off immediately.) 

So....long post, but I want you to understand that even if your NOW reading the threads from weeks ago gives you the impression that we were making fun of your mom....and even tho I can understand that a cold reading without the timeliness and silliness of the moment could give you that impression...that there was not an iota of making fun of your mom in that thread.  My sincerest hope is that you will someday, in your own time, come to feel the truth of that statement. 

HANNAME means love, ohana, caring, good vibes, family, nuturing, kindness, joy.  It is without a doubt the most endearing and loving tribute that could be bestowed upon anyone....and your mom is the creator, instigator, original of that, even tho she didn't know it for a long time.  Please let yourself embrace all the warmth and love that hanname inspires.

Your mom is someone very special to you....but also to all of us.
So let those Russian fighter jets make you smile and not frown. And laugh when you see a HANNAME tee shirt when you visit WDW. Your mom is famous (as is her dog hanna mae)...and she will live on forever now that google has a hold of her.  Finally, I think your mom intuitively understands that we were not having fun AT HER EXPENSE, but that her post made us recognize something in ourselves (yep, that we don't got a life   ) and that her post allowed us to publicly admit it and to see how silly it all was and that we shared a common malady...and that, in the end, it was OK for us to not have a life, and to be silly, and to let ourselves be known, and to let others in instead of blocking them out....Not everybody 'gets' that, not even some of the most prolific posters to the Hanname thread. But Hanname is a funny thing...it creeps up on you.  And when it does, it overwhelms you with the kindness of strangers, and the sense that we are all one family.
______Boy can I go on and on and on.  Well, so it be.  Peace to you, protective daughter of famous Queen of the Disboard Hurricane Patti.


----------



## wtpclc

Thanks CB.  I am still so sad that something we saw as such a good and friendly thing has been viewed as malicious.


----------



## Rash

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Nope, we all be serious misspellers and some of us do drink occassionally...like the HORSE, RASH!!!!!


I am *seriously* offended by this. You are creating a highly inaccurate impression of me to others. I do NOT drink occasionally. I drink continuously.


----------



## Laurabearz

Anyone else crying now???

Thanks CB... you nailed the spirit of Hanname perfectly.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Laurabearz said:
			
		

> Anyone else crying now???
> 
> Thanks CB... you nailed the spirit of Hanname perfectly.


 
Tearing up over here too.  

 
 Thanks ColoradoBelle, wonderfully put!


----------



## Kadorto

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> your mom is the original HANNAME, the Queen of the Disboard, so famous that even GOOGLE has pages of her.



Try searching hanname with safe search off....Some lady down under calls herself hanname on a website advertising for a "date"..might have been before the DIS boards fame though and probably not inspired by this thread...Her bio was a bit interesting...not exactly what I expected to find when I googled hanname..


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Rash said:
			
		

> I drink continuously.


 
Caught in the act!


----------



## lllovell

lol

Mar, you are the QUEEN of finding the perfect picture!!!


----------



## Rash

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Caught in the act!


I'm just glad the picture wasn't taken a few minutes later...not pretty.


----------



## lllovell

Rash....what big teeth you have


----------



## Wonderlandmom

Is your mom the original hannamaehound?  Will that username still work for her?

I am with you jpmom97, I would not have wanted this happening to my mom's thread either.  Hope you stick around though.  Come back to the CB!


----------



## HurricanePatti

HANNAMAE IS MY DOGS NAME. I CHANGED MY NAME TO HURRICANE PATTI
SO LOOK   FOR ME UNDER THAT NAME BUT I STILL AM THE KEEPER OF THE HANNAME LOL


----------



## Rash

lllovell said:
			
		

> Rash....what big teeth you have


Thanks for noticing. I keep them brilliant-white with new Tarter Control Yuengling.


----------



## HurricanePatti

Its Me Hurricane Patti
There Is No Reason To Be Sad Im Not And Im The One Who Caused The Laughter My Daughter  Is Very Emotional When It Comes To Me So Take It With A Grain Of Salt.
Hurricane


----------



## jpmom97

Kadorto said:
			
		

> I'm with you Ray...her post certainly diminished the spirit and this thread  probably won't make it to the 100 page mark now



So sorry I ruined all your fun....   I can really feel your "hanname" love now....


----------



## lllovell

jpmom97 said:
			
		

> So sorry I ruined all your fun....   I can really feel your "hanname" love now....



Sadly, in public forums - we get all kinds.  Mostly we run off the uglies, but sometimes you just have ignore them too.

I am very excited for you about your little one coming soon jpmom.  I am still counting down BIG numbers.  Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## jpmom97

lllovell said:
			
		

> Sadly, in public forums - we get all kinds.  Mostly we run off the uglies, but sometimes you just have ignore them too.
> 
> I am very excited for you about your little one coming soon jpmom.  I am still counting down BIG numbers.  Hope it all goes well for you.



Thank you! And congrats too you! It really flies by.  I only have 2 weeks until my c section, I am getting very excited and overwhelmed with all I have to do before he arrives. Have a nice time on your tirp too!  I hope it's not too hot for ya!


----------



## HurricanePatti

rinkwide said:
			
		

> Enough with the 'sensitivity' cr@p.
> 
> If you're clueless (or clever) enough to _start_ a thread with a nonsense word then you get what you deserve.



it was atypeo that was my dogs name hannamae wasnt being clever orcluessess it was bad hands  reachng the wrog keys  and i did get what i deserve mant new friends and well wishes all done in good fun
hurricane patti keeper of the 'HANNAME'/


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Patty, my dear...you are one classy lady.
Rinkwide please take note.


----------



## SueOKW

2 weeks??  well - even if you have a lot do, remember you will never get it all done!  I know c-sections all too well, so don't put pressure on yourself to have everything perfect.  Enjoy the time with your new little one - and make sure your mom doesn't hurricane too much around!      

Sue


----------



## Grandma Bear

SueOKW said:
			
		

> 2 weeks??  well - even if you have a lot do, remember you will never get it all done!  I know c-sections all too well, so don't put pressure on yourself to have everything perfect.  Enjoy the time with your new little one - and make sure your mom doesn't hurricane too much around!
> 
> Sue


Having undergone 2 C Sections myself and help caring for my granddaughter who came the same way. I say get lots of rest and take care of yourself!  Enjoy your little   one!


----------



## lllovell

Grandma Bear said:
			
		

> Having undergone 2 C Sections myself and help caring for my granddaughter who came the same way. I say get lots of rest and take care of yourself!  Enjoy your little   one!



Looking at her siggy, I am sure she wishes she could rest more!  My 3 year old runs me pretty ragged.  Add his 5 year old brother to the mix and then a new baby coming soon....*whew*  mom's are just nuts!!    

But aren't babies the greatest?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Patty, my dear...you are one classy lady.
> Rinkwide please take note.



Rinkwide has posted in a really long time...he's another DIS'er that has mysteriously disappeared.  Maybe we're just too sensitive for him.


----------



## cruise-o-matic

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Patty, my dear...you are one classy lady.
> Rinkwide please take note.



Was Rinky's post deleted????  I checked for posts and the last one I see was from June 9th....

Now all of a sudden, this has become the C section thread.......PUPPY, PUPPY, PUPPY....I summon    Rash to please come back and make some more nonsense....


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> Rinkwide has posted in a really long time...he's another DIS'er that has mysteriously disappeared. Maybe we're just too sensitive for him.


 
Or possibly he went completely insane from listening to cowbells incessantly.


----------



## SaratogaShan

I think rinkwide just went away to "Explore the space"!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Was Rinky's post deleted???? I checked for posts and the last one I see was from June 9th....


 
The rinkwide post quoted about 8 posts ago by Hurricane Patti was from  somewhere in the Hanname thread towards the beginning.  I don't know exactly when it was, but I do recall it being quite a while ago that he posted it. It's probably still there if you look for it.  

Mar'


----------



## Rash

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Now all of a sudden, this has become the C section thread.......PUPPY, PUPPY, PUPPY....I summon    Rash to please come back and make some more nonsense....



hehfh83927197u45jfHb&b0yuR7647097[J83()*&lNMJKLH9WE.V.SCV IUAJKL....SoRRy, sPIILLed YEUnglInG On thE KEyBoaRd...


----------



## HurricanePatti

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Patty, my dear...you are one classy lady.
> Rinkwide please take note.



thanks for the nice words i try. you know life is so short you cant waist time being  mad all the time i just laugh


----------



## Grandma Bear

HurricanePatti said:
			
		

> thanks for the nice words i try. you know life is so short you cant waist time being  mad all the time i just laugh



This is so true!  L:ife is a gift and we all need to treasure each moment!


----------



## Kadorto

jpmom97 said:
			
		

> So sorry I ruined all your fun....   I can really feel your "hanname" love now....



No need to apologize...as it looks like this thread is back on track to break 100 pages....kinda like the revenge of the hanname....I think Yoda would even approve...Take care and may the force be with you


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Rash said:
			
		

> hehfh83927197u45jfHb&b0yuR7647097[J83()*&lNMJKLH9WE.V.SCV IUAJKL....SoRRy, sPIILLed YEUnglInG On thE KEyBoaRd...



Ahhhh....Yeungling....it's like liquid hay


----------



## Rash

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> Ahhhh....Yeungling....it's like liquid hay


Or liquid hanname.


----------



## lllovell

I am going to have to remember that trick for getting Rash to appear.  (does it work to make Rash disappear as well?    )

Hanname everyone!  Its almost FRIDAY!  woot!


----------



## SaratogaShan

lllovell,  
If you want a Rash to disappear, try using some balmex!   
Oh Dear.......must need sleep..........never make it as a comedian.........


----------



## Grandma Bear

I hope everyone has a terrfic weekend.  Lets spread some sunshine in the spirit of Hanname!


----------



## lllovell

SaratogaShan said:
			
		

> lllovell,
> If you want a Rash to disappear, try using some balmex!
> Oh Dear.......must need sleep..........never make it as a comedian.........



lol - ok - but its gonna take a lot...he is a big horse!    

Hanname it is FRIDAY!!!

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname Everyone!
It's Friday and I get to spend it with my granddaughter!


----------



## Pinnie

Hanname!!!!!!!!!

I am leaving for Vegas and Disneyland tomorrow!  Hanname hanname hanname!!!!

pinnie


----------



## HurricanePatti

have fun and may the hannae be with you
hurricane patti


----------



## Grandma Bear

HurricanePatti said:
			
		

> have fun and may the hannae be with you
> hurricane patti



You are a beatiful person!  May the spirit of Hanname be with you always!


----------



## lllovell

Woohoo - I was able to get ressies for a long weekend in January at Hilton Head this morning.  I am excited to get to see this resort.  I looks so beautiful in the pictures I have seen.  Must have had some Hanname on my side!

Morning everyone!


----------



## Grandma Bear

lllovell said:
			
		

> Woohoo - I was able to get ressies for a long weekend in January at Hilton Head this morning.  I am excited to get to see this resort.  I looks so beautiful in the pictures I have seen.  Must have had some Hanname on my side!
> 
> Morning everyone!



Hanname everyone!

What a great piece of news!  You must have had a great deal of hanname coming you way!  Enjoy!


----------



## athenna

lllovell said:
			
		

> Woohoo - I was able to get ressies for a long weekend in January at Hilton Head this morning.  I am excited to get to see this resort.  I looks so beautiful in the pictures I have seen.  Must have had some Hanname on my side!
> 
> Morning everyone!




WTG lllovell, you certaintly did have some hanname and some pixie dust on your side


----------



## lllovell

ty ty - now I just have to hope that the baby is a traveler  lol!!!  My boys do just fine and always have, but bless her, she will be at WDW in December at roughly 2 months and then at HHI in January at 3.5 months.  

Getting her started off right!


----------



## gopherit

lllovell said:
			
		

> ty ty - now I just have to hope that the baby is a traveler  lol!!!  My boys do just fine and always have, but bless her, she will be at WDW in December at roughly 2 months and then at HHI in January at 3.5 months.
> 
> Getting her started off right!



Have you figured out where she will sit in the vehicle?  That was always the big puzzle to DH and I (who took our trio on the road when dd was about 6 weeks old!)  Neither boy wanted to be relegated to the back row of the van... I ended up in the back row with dd, which THEN meant BOTH boys wanted in the back row (cuz MOM was there, lol, and suddenly it seemed more novel I guess!)  So then we had to alternate WHICH boy got to sit with Mom and sister, and which boy sat all alone in the middle row.  We took the other middle row seat (we have a Sienna van w/ captains chairs in middle row) out of the van and placed some luggage and our portable TV/VCR combo there.    

Now that dd is older, she is usually in the middle row, with both boys in the back row, on trips.  THey like having their own "kingdom" back there, as they swap gameboy games and such with each other.

COngrats on so many nice trips to look forward to (WDW, HHI) -- hope the travelin' is easy and the vacations are good ones!


----------



## lllovell

We don't have a 3rd seat, so she is going to be on one side at first (which will work out better to have the boys seated beside each other for watching movies, playing, etc).  Its going to be tight, but we have tested all sorts of variations and that seems to work best.  (I also see me at car dealership at some point when I decide that they all have to be ARMS LENGTH away from each other      )  So far the boys really do travel well and love trips (DWD player in the laptop doesn't hurt of course, but really, they do well no matter what), so hopefully she will continue right along with us.  I figure if we start them young, it will seem "normal" to her right from the get go!

Thanks for the warm wishes!  Hanname!


----------



## dumboiu




----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname Everyone!
I have just returned from a 5 day vacation with my granddaughter.  We toured several California Missions;saw the Aquarium and Presideo in Monterey,California; and logged 592 miles seeing the Golden State.  There is nothing like a 10 year old to keep you moving!  It is good to be home again!


----------



## lllovell

Grandma Bear said:
			
		

> Hanname Everyone!
> I have just returned from a 5 day vacation with my granddaughter.  We toured several California Missions;saw the Aquarium and Presideo in Monterey,California; and logged 592 miles seeing the Golden State.  There is nothing like a 10 year old to keep you moving!  It is good to be home again!



That sounds like a BLAST Grandma Bear!  I am glad she is there to do things with you.      Family time is the BEST!  hanname!

Has anyone heard from JPmom?  Or Patti?  When was her baby due?  I know it was soon!  Hope all is good  - sending them Hanname as well!


----------



## Grandma Bear

lllovell said:
			
		

> That sounds like a BLAST Grandma Bear!  I am glad she is there to do things with you.      Family time is the BEST!  hanname!
> 
> Has anyone heard from JPmom?  Or Patti?  When was her baby due?  I know it was soon!  Hope all is good  - sending them Hanname as well!



Yes it was!  She had done a report on one of the missions so seeing them was great.  It made her social studies come alive.  For JPMOM am keeping you in my prayers for a healthy baby.  Patti, I wish you well.


----------



## wtpclc

Yikes!  We let it fall off of the frot page again!  I just can't let that go too long!

GrandmaBear - Sounds like you had a wonderful trip!  I'm so glad!

Pixie Dust to JPMom97!  I hope all is going well!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname Everyone !

It's hot, humid, and high temperatures on the west coast.  Just like the rest of the country.  I miss all my fellow hannamer's.  Hope your all doing well!


----------



## wtpclc

FInally cooled off here Tuesday.  We are NOT used to this much heat!  I think we have another comfortable weeknd coming and then yikes back up next week.  Wondering why I picked the hottes year on record to decide to train for a marathon.   

Keep cool all!


----------



## lllovell

I am amazed by anyone that is doing that Carrie!  You go girl! (ok - overused saying, but the sentiment is there!)

Good morning and hanname to everyone here!  I agree - too dang hot.  It got so bad in Atlanta yesterday that I swear you can see the smog in the air (danger zone levels).  So, I ran to the store at lunch and them back as quickly as possible!  ugh!  Come on rain!!!


----------



## DVCajun

Hanname, everyone!!   

I've been keeping an eye on this thread since I first saw it-- I was just as intrigued, curious and without a life as everyone else, I was just more quiet about it!    

I was quite worried initially when JPMom got so upset, and very relieved when the storm seemed to blow over.  I'm actually surprised she came around given the preggo hormones the poor child is suffering with.  My kiddos are adopted, but pms gives me enough of a challenge to feel lots of sympathy for my preggo sisters!   

Just popping in to say "HI" and "HANNAME"   and of course, Pixie Dust to the original Hanname and her sweet (very pregnant) daughter.


----------



## lllovell

*waving to DVCajun*  Welcome and Hanname!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname Everyone
I'm glad this thread is still active!  It provided a lot of humor and stress release for me! When you can laugh at yourself or get a good laugh, things are not quite so bad.


----------



## HurricanePatti

hi 
your exactly right we have to laugh. stress will defintly get to you if we dont
hurricane


----------



## Grandma Bear

HurricanePatti said:
			
		

> hi
> your exactly right we have to laugh. stress will defintly get to you if we dont
> hurricane



I'm glad to hear from you!  I hope your doing well.  Has your daughter had 
her baby yet?  We all wish her a happy health baby and are concerned about her.


----------



## HurricanePatti

HI GRANDMA BEAR
MY DD WILL BE GOING IN THE HISPITAL WED AUG 3 RD TO HAVE OUR NEW BABY. HIS NAME IS GEORGE THOMAS LIKE HIS FATHER
HE CURRENTLY WEIGHS 8,1 LBS HEFTY BOY
THANKS FOR ASKING 
PATTI


----------



## Grandma Bear

Thanks Patti,

I will keep your entire family in my prayers


----------



## wtpclc

8lb 1 oz, and she still has to wait until next week.  Yikes!  WIshing everyone the best for a safe delivery and health baby!  Thanks for keeping us posted Patti!  And thatnks for laughing with us!  You're the best!

Hanname back at ya' DVCajun!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Hanname Everyone!

It's Friday, the sun is shinning, and the weekend is coming up!  For once I plan to be lazy, hang out with my best friend and we are going to work on our respective scrapbooks of our kids and grandkids.  Wishing all of you a great weekend!


----------



## lllovell

Hanname everyone!

Yes yes - thank goodness its Friday!  My little one has turned and is causing me so SERIOUS owie pains today so I am thinking about just heading home soon to rest.  The boys are going to their grandpa's for dinner (hubby too) so it looks like the perfect night to rest!

Your weekned plans sound like heaven to me Grandma Bear and I am going to try to follow suit.  We were going to put down hardwood type floors in our son's bedroom (allergies - poor guy) but hubby and I both are just too pooped!  Maybe next weekend!

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!

Laura


----------



## wtpclc

GrandmaBear - That sounds like heaven to me too!  2 of my closest friends and fellow-scrappers will be here on Tuesday and we're going to have a play day!  Have a great weekend!

lllovell - Sorry little pj is misbehaving.  Hope it gets better soon!  Glad you have anice relaxing night planned!

Hanname all!


----------



## lllovell

wtpclc said:
			
		

> GrandmaBear - That sounds like heaven to me too!  2 of my closest friends and fellow-scrappers will be here on Tuesday and we're going to have a play day!  Have a great weekend!
> 
> lllovell - Sorry little pj is misbehaving.  Hope it gets better soon!  Glad you have anice relaxing night planned!
> 
> Hanname all!



We talked (ok - I pushed and poked her and got her to move) and I am feeling GREAT today!  Got all the baby clothes down, washing them, looks like we won't need too much for the first year even with everything being for "boys" before.  Luckily most small baby stuff is kinda genderless.  (But I have bought a few pretty dresses      )

Hanname everyone!  I hope it has cooled off for you all like it has us here.  Close to 20 degrees cooler actually and finally some rain which my poor yard needed.  *whew*

Have a wonderfull rest of the weekend!


----------



## Grandma Bear

Well it's a humid 92 in southern California today.  I working on my granddaughter's scrapbook and reliving some good times.  lllovell It sounds like you got a lot done!  I wish everyone a great week and to JPMOM good
luck with the new baby!


----------



## ClarabelleCow

Sorry to bring this back, just realized what happened


----------



## mckryan

In memory of Hurricane Patti - may she rest in peace, and may she forever live on here on the DVC Planning board!

Hanname!!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

God bless her. Hanname to all!


----------



## dianeschlicht

HANNAME, Patti   and Rest in Peace.


----------



## Muushka

I believe that this is my favorite thread on all the Dis boards.

Yes, Hanname to everyone.   And may Patti always be in our hearts.


----------



## Grandma Bear

Patti,
You will always have a special place in my heart associated with good times and good memories!


----------



## greenban

Goodbye Patti, you will be remembered.

-Tony


----------



## Beca

God bless you, Patti.

 

Beca


----------



## Poohnatic

May Patti rest in peace.


----------



## Chuck S

Just a note...as we've done in the past, after the "Memorial" thread had been on the DVC board for a day, and folks have had an opportunity to express their sympathy to the family, the thread has been moved to the In Memoriam board.

Patti will be missed, she was a great contributor to the DVC forum.


----------



## kathleena

SO very sorry to hear this news.  Prayers and sincere sympathy to her family.


----------



## kidsister

Missing your spirit and sense of community already , Patti!

It seems that the hanname thread brought so many people together on a whole different level than a dry information board.  It was a delight to read ...brightened my busy days and kept a smile on my face. And tho I was a lurker on the DIS before hanname,  (loggin on  my bigsister's screenname) it inspired me to get my own screen name so I could visit here more often.

Rest in peace, lovely lady.


----------



## mamaprincess

Patti brought so many people so much joy and laughter.  Her spirit was truly beautiful. She truly touched my heart.  This will always be my all time favorite thread. She will be deeply missed. 

"Hanname" Patti.


----------



## greenban

BUMPING UP THE CLASSIC!

Finally got the search to work.

We miss you Hurricane Patty!!!


-Tony


----------



## Muushka

greenban said:


> BUMPING UP THE CLASSIC!
> 
> Finally got the search to work.
> 
> We miss you Hurricane Patty!!!
> 
> 
> -Tony



Yes, this is my all time favorite thread.  I had suggested on the SSR refillable mug thread that they need to design one just for SSR and have Hanname printed somewhere on the mug.  I was serious!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

A good laugh, if nothing else!  Please repost and the wonderful folks here will be happy to answer your question.


----------



## Grandma Bear

You will never be forgotten.  You brightened my day!
Everyday brought a smile and a laugh on your thread!
You made the world a better place


----------



## dianeschlicht

Grandma Bear said:


> You will never be forgotten.  You brightened my day!
> Everyday brought a smile and a laugh on your thread!
> You made the world a better place


I second that....Rest in peace.


----------



## Laurabearz

Rich and Haname Two Diser's I will always remember for the joy they brought to these boards...

Hanname... may your love of life live through your lovely daughter and grand kids. 

Good thoughts to your family.

Laura


----------



## Muushka

3DisneyKids said:


> A good laugh, if nothing else!  Please repost and the wonderful folks here will be happy to answer your question.



It wasn't a question, it was a suggestion!


----------



## castleri

Laurabearz said:


> Rich and Haname Two Diser's I will always remember for the joy they brought to these boards...
> 
> Hanname... may your love of life live through your lovely daughter and grand kids.
> 
> Good thoughts to your family.
> 
> Laura




It is strange how things work - I was just thinking exactly these thoughts yesterday as I was eliminating some of the subscriptions to threads from the past.  There have not been many of these types of posts lately and remembering these two people brought a smile to my face and joy to my thoughts.  

May the families of both Rich and Hanname feel good knowing how much joy their loved ones provided.


----------



## Muushka

I was doing a search and this thread came up.

Makes me think of the people we have lost here on the boards.

You are missed (Patti, Rich and Caskbill).

PS I read the first couple of pages AGAIN.  Still a hoot!


----------



## LSchrow

Muushka said:


> I was doing a search and this thread came up.
> 
> Makes me think of the people we have lost here on the boards.
> 
> You are missed (Patti, Rich and Caskbill).
> 
> PS I read the first couple of pages AGAIN.  Still a hoot!



seeing this again brought a smile to my face, and a bit of sadness to my heart.
hoping those we have lost enjoyed their holiday in the "real" heaven (which i sincerely believe looks like whatever one's favorite wdw resort is; BWV with BW view for me )


----------



## DVCJones

Hello,

Anyone care to explain the history of this thread to me? I started reading ( and laughing) it and and got 6 pages in when I noticed the date and went to the end.

What did hanname mean? Who is Patti and what happened to her?


----------



## LSchrow

DVCJones said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone care to explain the history of this thread to me? I started reading ( and laughing) it and and got 6 pages in when I noticed the date and went to the end.
> 
> What did hanname mean? Who is Patti and what happened to her?



go to page 75, and read coloradobelle1's post for a beautiful summation.
hanname started as a simple typing mistake, that came to embody the "good side" of the dis, where ppl came together to laugh and care.
patti was the original poster, a real lady that saw and appreciated the humor and commradity in the thread.
she has since passed, RIP


----------



## bumbershoot

LSchrow said:


> go to page 75, and read coloradobelle1's post for a beautiful summation.
> hanname started as a simple typing mistake, that came to embody the "good side" of the dis, where ppl came together to laugh and care.
> patti was the original poster, a real lady that saw and appreciated the humor and commradity in the thread.
> she has since passed, RIP



But, from what I got from reading when this came back up, is that the actual poster was not the person with the username of the first post.  Thought I should clarify the difference of the one who posted and the one with the username.


----------



## Muushka

It is something that is difficult to explain.

Hanname everyone.


----------



## CarolAnnC

This is a thread from 2005 and truly is not DVC specific, therefore it is now being closed.  Thank you.


----------

